# Would you date the user above you?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Would you date the user above you? Yes or no.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, not gay. No offense.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

If he buys me dinner ^^


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

He's a guy so probably not.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

If the glass slipper fits him.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

If she can deal with my perversion. :/


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

iCod said:


> He's a guy so probably not.












Ah... I see. It's ok I understand. 
:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, guy.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, I am a stranger and her hair is like purple


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Duh


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

no no no maybe yes maybe maybe maybe yes no maybe maybe


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

no thanks bro.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

sure, i like me some dark horse ^_^


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

male :/


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Maybe? if they were older ? Dont really know?


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Ooh here comes the mad rush to the woman!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Sorry man you're too old.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No since I'm straight.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry baby, but it just can't happen.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

sure why not? lol


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I dunno.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe since you're funny.


----------



## AnetaBenkston (Feb 14, 2015)

Sure why not  .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, way out of my league.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes but I'm not sure why


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes because he's not sure why. I like a girl who's not sure of anything.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I would love it.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Totally, she's so positive.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Absolutely.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm already dating him.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Been there, done that. He was too much man for me to handle.

Edit: Oops, you snuck that in before me.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Yes!!!! 

(went in blind, good luck me and person above!)


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No thanks man


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah, cool guy though.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

There's no one above me to date :cry


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

sure why not lmao


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i already did :wink2:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lotsa pink and purple  hmm .. probably yes . LOL


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

COLORS  totally!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd date you so hard, then marry the s*** out of you.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not into guys :c

Well maybe if you look like a girl...


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Uhhh hmmm....yes no maybe don't know, hard to say.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Sure, why the hell not!


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Yea.

Edit: you beat me to the girl, but you could be my wingman at a party if that counts ha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How I'm feeling right now, why the hell not.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Aight...but your the woman in this relationship ha


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

No I don't like his avatar; but if he got a different one okay


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

meepie said:


> No I don't like his avatar; but if he got a different one okay


Whats not to like about my avatar ha


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, obvious reasons.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, he is hilarious!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, but I expect cookies as a gift at the end of each day.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Yes, but I expect cookies as a gift at the end of each day.


Yes but only for the cookies he's about to receive.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, I find his nickname so OCD. Aussiepea, aussiepea, I hate saying it !

Edit: Damn, bad timing !



meepie said:


> Yes, he is hilarious!


Ohhh, thanks ! Although you never replied to my VM, :cry


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

of course the dreeeam is real !


----------



## BeingofFlesh (May 14, 2015)

Pokemon and avid Eliott Hulse fan? 

The Yolo is a turnoff, but Swagonite is so creative..

Would man-friend, probably no bromance tho. No ****


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't like baconflavored, cheese, sorry


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, he has a math problem and is going to want help from me, use me and then break with me ...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No thanks man.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No!



xxDark Horse said:


> No thanks man.


Don't thank me, I didn't ask for it !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:no.... I'm not gay, seems cool tho.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hm depends on if he's cute


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope, my little pony is not my thing


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

My man Shattered Glass? We'd have the coolest bromance and I'd be the best wingman he's ever had (my best friend is bisexual ...I know how to wingman a dude who's looking for a dude...) Seriously, I'd get you laid after about 1 hour in a club, guaranteed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I bet you would be enchanting


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

No.. not really into facial hair. :teeth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, why not.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

VaderEL said:


> No.. not really into facial hair. :teeth


It depends on her age.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

yes i would



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Nope, my little pony is not my thing


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I guess. As long as he buys me pizza and coke.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

You bet your sweet *** I would. Stuffed crust ok?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> You bet your sweet *** I would. Stuffed crust ok?


I love stuffed crust!
You know me so well :laugh:


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

flips a coin.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

flips another coin.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

omg yes yes, I like a bad girl


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

No, because your house is probably scary.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> No, because your house is probably scary.


But what do you mean??


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

I would but in a totally non gay way. Just a nice dinner and a movie.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

(I meant bad baby, for being from a horrorhouse).

Probably not, because you might live too far away.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> (I meant bad baby, for being from a horrorhouse).
> 
> Probably not, because you are Madara Uchiha.


It's because I'm small right? I knew it. I just knew it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Of course, she is so chill.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Them abs doe.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

yall got the same people posting over and over in here, just admit you secretly wanna all date each other, like in some kind of complex 9some or 11some


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

^


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> yall got the same people posting over and over in here, just admit you secretly wanna all date each other, like in some kind of complex 9some or 11some


I wouldn't mind that at all.
You joining? :wink2:
(Just kidding, please don't get mad at me :surprise


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

no


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> No, because your house is probably scary.


wut. Y U NO LOVE ME!!!! T____T


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure, I'd be willing to switch teams. And then wuv u.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

This place is a sausage fest.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Take me in your big, strong arms hahahaha


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Tony Curtis look-alike - would date.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I speek poor French but I believe we could have some good conversation from reading your profile.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Probably not in a romantic way. But I would like to have a friendly conversation with her. I think It would be a very interesting enjoyable conversation!


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd be okay with a platonic relationship.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't think we would see eye to eye....i eat a lot of toast in bed


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Malek said:


> ^


haaaa



iCod said:


> I wouldn't mind that at all.
> You joining? :wink2:
> (Just kidding, please don't get mad at me :surprise


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

maaaaybe


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

He lives near me, so no.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think your a good person. But I'd be afraid to date you. :afr


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i don't think i'm his type :'(


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

heh, yeh.. she's cute.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wouldn't go date with you. (I'm Straight) But I think I would enjoy having a conversation with you. I imagine that we would talk about girls all day. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No, not gay.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If i'm 30 and still searching, I will think about it.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

idk, maybe if you're a feminine-looking guy, and you teach me how to play an instrument :3


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I WOULD DATE ALL OF YOU

#desperate, so desperate ;_;


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, but only if the user below me is not jealous


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

So then I cant date you


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

^ yeah m8 i'd crawl up yr butt and make little animals out of toilet paper so you'd never have to wipe your butt again










however this is not an easy existence as without sunlight i tend to become pallid and mute, for which reason i would do this only in return for you continuing to eat and digest the diamonds and pearls i love so very dearly


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Lasair said:


> So then I cant date you


sorry my message was to the fellow above


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> sorry my message was to the fellow above


That's what all gramophones say...

And yes! I'd wurl those swurls till the cows come home. Moo moo


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

*I'm not directing this at the person above me.*

I feel that I need to get something off my chest.

I think there are a lot of pretty girls on this site. I enjoy talking to anyone that is willing to talk to me. But would I actually date anyone from this site? The truth is I've been on this site for a long time. (Several years) And I've met nobody that I click with. I don't have anything against anyone. It's just that for some reason things never match up for me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I wouldn't date him because he's taking this thread too seriously!


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah. She's fairly positive and optimistic like me. Going out for a drink or coffee couldn't hurt.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

iCod said:


> He's a guy so probably not.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

well he's a knight :love2

but then he's the knight of _despair_ 

........conflicting emotions.......


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

bad baby said:


> well he's a knight :love2
> 
> but then he's the knight of _despair_
> 
> ........conflicting emotions.......


I surely am


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

bad baby said:


>


Just needs some good background music

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT52NwstF5E










*Disclaimer - I didn't become a Paladin yet​


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

good but needs more of this





eta: about 2:30min in = LOLOLOLLLL


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

ay gurl what that thang do


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ I'd gopher her inferno. :blank


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

:um

*backs out of thread slowly*


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

mind what you're backing into there oh hello


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> mind what you're backing into there oh hello


i picture a large cartoon character voiced by patrick warburton


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i picture a large cartoon character voiced by patrick warburton


i need to get a different avatar, i think this one is starting to imprint on people.

btw my reply to you was like our second date. can we go dutch yet? jeez


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> i need to get a different avatar, i think this one is starting to imprint on people.
> 
> btw my reply to you was like our second date. can we go dutch yet? jeez


idk dutch ovening is more like a 10th date kind of thing and i'm classy


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> idk dutch ovening is more like a 10th date kind of thing and i'm classy


this reply is our fourth date, amma quaff your aroma and then duck outta this. i value your input in this whole humanity business but its a scientific fact that b****es cant handle my s***


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Nah I don't think so sry


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

No. Only because one of her hobbies involves torturing kittens..


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

yes we will make everyone zeleous i will teach you the way of the seal


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Blushy said:


> No. Only because one of her hobbies involves torturing kittens..


I don't even know you but your eyes alone make me want to take you on a date for fondue at the Melting Pot. Mmmm...you don't even have to be there, can I just go to The Melting Pot again? Just kidding, I'd for sure take you out on a date (but only if it's for fondue)


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Only if I'm allowed to bring my camera.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Only if I'm allowed to bring my camera.


No more pics of my penor!


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

You're cruel.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes to crimeclub! He better put out.. I mean.. show me his butt..


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Blushy I'd date you but I have a small penor. Would that be a problem?


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

All okay with me! I'm more into chicks so it's better if you have a small penor. We'll pretend!


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

That's awesome. I am into lesbians, too. Maybe you can bring another girl along. That would be nice. 
I'd be happy just watching you two make out all the time during dinner until we get thrown out of the restaurant.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

that conversation was a nightmare ^


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Check the "how often do you have sex with your partner" thread, it gets better (worse?)

edit: oh, yes I'd date, cute a funny, that's what I like.

edit 2: Guy posting below me: ...jerk!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)




----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

xxDark Horse said:


>


did you just discover grumpy cat or is it just a grumpy cat kinda day?


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Blushy said:


>


is that about me or was it about the grumpy cat guy? because if it's about me i'm flattered because i literally am satan


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> did you just discover grumpy cat or is it just a grumpy cat kinda day?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

your life sucks without me


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Maaaybe 

How ya doin surly


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

xxDark Horse said:


>


Grumpy cat's frown upside down looks like a goat mouth

(skip me and carry on, I just had to say that)


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> I don't even know you but your eyes alone make me want to take you on a date for fondue at the Melting Pot. Mmmm...you don't even have to be there, can I just go to The Melting Pot again? Just kidding, I'd for sure take you out on a date (but only if it's for fondue)


The Melting Pot... so 2000s...

And maybe for ^


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No, I'll pass.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

You buy I fly 

lol @Madara, small pee pee club


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

who wants to say something inappropriate


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> who wants to say something inappropriate


Cock balls dick penis wiener schnitzel


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Cock balls dick penis wiener schnitzel


bless you with all the power of every pope in history and also the rock and robert smith


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> bless you with all the power of every pope in history and also the rock and robert smith


Cool, thanks.


----------



## HollowedBlue (Jun 29, 2015)

Not into dinosaurs. Only into ladies baby. :B


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Dinosaurs are awesome! I woulda answered yes lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

yes








I dont even speak spanish


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Too far of a drive.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No you use bad language at inappropriate times

But Rad-rex + gopher =


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

Fiddlesticks he says


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

blue2 said:


> But Rad-rex + gopher =


we'd have the most beautiful babies, they'd bring forth the apocalypse and the enslavement of humanity <3


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> we'd have the most beautiful babies, they'd bring forth the apocalypse and the enslavement of humanity <3


Do bears **** in the woods?

I'd do things to you that I wouldn't do to a farm animal.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Yajyklis10 said:


> Do bears **** in the woods?
> 
> I'd do things to you that I wouldn't do to a farm animal.


:blush

Bad news though, I have a penis


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm.. I could consider, I do find dreads hot:wink2:


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

SmartCar said:


> Hmm.. I could consider, I do find dreads hot:wink2:


what ever happened to my french girl portrait? and why is everyone trying to put their penis in me all of a sudden, my goodness


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> what ever happened to my french girl portrait? and why is everyone trying to put their penis in me all of a sudden, my goodness


:surprise:Right right! I've been busy, I've started on it.. just haven't finished everything, you'll get it.. don't worry:wink2: & you're a masterpiece, of course people want to "exhibit":b :lol


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, obvious reasons.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

SmartCar said:


> :surprise:Right right! I've been busy, I've started on it.. just haven't finished everything, you'll get it.. don't worry:wink2: & you're a masterpiece, of course people want to "exhibit":b :lol


K cool, no hurry lol


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

sajs said:


> No, obvious reasons.


Because I'm black? :b


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

SmartCar said:


> Because I'm black? :b


Yes, I only like white hot men.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

SmartCar said:


> Because I'm black? :b


B L A C K B O Y S

But do you play fighting games? If not, I must reconsider.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Omoidekozo said:


> B L A C K B O Y S
> 
> But do you play fighting games? If not, I must reconsider.


Yes.. I can play all sorts of games:kiss: & I'am an excellent fighter check out my pistol:twisted :lol okay I went too far:clap couldn't resist.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

nope. uses too many emoticons for my liking >;(


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

only if they take me out for breadsticks


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Nope, it's a trap.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry not into Mormons.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

yes im into birds


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Weary said:


> Sorry not into Mormons.


:clap

And if you make up your mind, sure.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Omoidekozo said:


> :clap


F*** no with a side order of shoot me in the face if that ever happened.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> F*** no with a side order of shoot me in the face if that ever happened.


Well **** I thought it was just a Utah joke. Are you actually mormon?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah, but my response was a joke btw lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Absolutely. I love hairy beasts.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, too many posts, he won't have time for me :lol


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll just pretend you're a woman lol


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll just pretend you are human :lol.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

sajs said:


> I'll just pretend you are human :lol.


rawr


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

I swing both ways, so...sure


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:no


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes d8 me


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

ok


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No thanks bro. But you're Australian and that's cool.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure I'll date this complete stranger. I'll come atchu like a dark horse, are you ready? Lol


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Well I would have but now she's with the guy above  Such is my life. :cry


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

**** yes slim shady I have a strange feeling tht im being catfished tho


----------



## AbandondedWolf (Apr 13, 2015)

i would definitely but it looks like marshall mathers beat me to the chase XD


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

he he, you already now my answer.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I would ask him out to dinner, and then send Cenarius instead.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I would ask him out to dinner, and then send Cenarius instead.


You've always been heartless..


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah.Yeah, why not?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes because their username is awesome


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

not really interested in dating


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

nahhh he's too young for me (and too emo-looking, if he looks anything like his avatar)


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

bad baby said:


> nahhh he's too young for me (and too emo-looking, if he looks anything like his avatar)


Possibly, only if you are good adult.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd rather date a painting of Dear Leader Kim Jong-un


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I will date him so hard, that if you take a look at older posts I always reply after him. That's stalking.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

sajs said:


> I will date him so hard, that if you take a look at older posts I always reply after him. That's stalking.


Always after my goodies, good luck though cos you're never getting anywhere near my butthole.

Btw tell eveningbat I said sorry for having her thread deleted lol


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Always after my goodies, good luck though cos you're never getting anywhere near my butthole.
> 
> Btw tell eveningbat I said sorry for having her thread deleted lol


I would make so many hair dolls out of your hair, yes that's a yes. Plus, they fell out of your hair that way.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Yajyklis10 said:


> I would make so many hair dolls out of your hair, yes that's a yes. Plus, they fell out of your hair that way.


Nobody touches the hair pal! >:0


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

probably would depending on legality tbh


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

sure, if it didn't work out, it would be an entertaining experience at least.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I think so.. she seems nice and pretty cool based off her posts, but she could also be a dude posing as a girl.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

SilentLyric said:


> sure, if it didn't work out, it would be an entertaining experience at least.


this should be the main reason people date each other


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> this should be the main reason people date each other


Thanks for not acknowledging me as per usual. jerk! :crying:


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> Thanks for not acknowledging me as per usual. jerk! :crying:


oh sheesh, you would have been at least a fwb at some point i'm sure, calm your whiny ***** down


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^You're terrible and I wouldn't ever date you...

edit: ...longer than like a few weeks max. But like if things seemed to work out then who knows, maybe like a house by a lake some day, a few kids and a dog. But **** you you're terrible!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Thanks for not acknowledging me as per usual. jerk! :crying:


she loves me, sorry, not sorry. >


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> but she could also be a dude posing as a girl.


I could've sworn she/he is a dude. Man, with all the gender bending on here, I don't even know what to think anymore lol


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

No I've seen Jurassic Park I know what I'd be in for


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope......underage.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hehe!..yes&#128541;☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I could've sworn she/he is a dude. Man, with all the gender bending on here, I don't even know what to think anymore lol


Seriously, some users on here lately are confusing me.

Oh, and I'd go on a man-date with you, we'd probably go to a concert and more than likely start a pretty cool bromance: braiding your dreads, feeding each other our different ice creams and smudging it on your face as a cute joke, you know, bro stuff.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

You stole my spot Kevin lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Crimeclub and I could take a nice stroll in the park discussing religion.  I would buy coffee.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

GoddAMMIT kevin


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Ignopius, you know I'm a Mormon and don't drink that Satan juice, you're on the fast track to finding yourself without a second date with me.

edit: @SupaDupaFly sorry I jumped in last second, but it totally now looks like you said you want to bang me.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

wouldbang/11


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

alienjunkie said:


> GoddAMMIT kevin





felicshagrace said:


> You stole my spot Kevin lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, you guys can have each other.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd buy the finest dresses for you to wear.


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, because that's a hilarious signature.
(Too young though, I'm not a creepo.)


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Only if you're nice to me. And only if you actually have cat ears.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

it seems to me that you're actually aquaman so hell yes


----------



## dollydaze (Jul 9, 2015)

ya!


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes! Her avatar makes me all nostalgic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would if her real name was Peighton (love that name).


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No but we can own noobs in Runescape together.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

If she seems nice no reason not to I guess ha


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

its a male no I woulden't no offence ha I read a different comment opps


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't think I'm capable of dating.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

He's into anime/manga  so yes!


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

If I were into girls, I would. Only because I think ninjas are super cool and nonchalant. I've always wanted to be a ninja btw.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

possibly...


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe if female, but probably not. Either way, good possibility will trick into going on a date then lock them in my shed


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Aw, you got Bad Baby? Lucky.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep , ^ just this guy only though .


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Totally what a dude


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Of course I would


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Actually second thoughts no to similar to me


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not too keen on dating monkies...but hey it's 2015 and i'm an open minded person


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Oh, and I'd go on a man-date with you, we'd probably go to a concert and more than likely start a pretty cool bromance: braiding your dreads, feeding each other our different ice creams and smudging it on your face as a cute joke, you know, bro stuff.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yes, humor is attractive.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Sure


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Probably not, I am pretty sure she does not like me haha.



SilentLyric said:


> yes, humor is attractive.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

As long as he is actually Chris Pratt yess


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes. Of course.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

scooby said:


> Yes. Of course.


Come at me bro haha

:spam:getart


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Everyone posting on this thread all at once, had to delete mine and do it again, what a mess...

Sajs: Yes but only if you put out on the first date, unadulterated man on man action. 

alienjunkie: You're a bit on the young side so... how does paintballing sound?

Scooby: 100%, only difference between you and sajs is that I would want you to woo me slowly. I'm talking candlelit meal, dancing, one passionate kiss at the end of the night, no tongues. Maybe we do this three or four times, take it nice and slow and see what happens?

Second Edit: And now bloody Gojira!!! WHAT'S THE POINT IN MY LIFE? Only if he pays for the meal like the man and I get off with not paying and just looking pretty.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey...I was totally talking about @Sean07. His post was before mine. Candle light meal, dancing and kiss? I can do all those things simultaneously. You're in for a rush, I only have 1 gear, and its turbo.

But then again, I am Chris Pratt...so...

I'm pretty old though..


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

scooby said:


> Hey...I was totally talking about @Sean07. His post was before mine. Candle light meal, dancing and kiss? I can do all those things simultaneously. You're in for a rush, I only have 1 gear, and its turbo.
> 
> But then again, I am Chris Pratt...so...
> 
> I'm pretty old though..


Well I never found myself dating Scooby Doo as he is old enough to be my father. But as long as we don't have to kiss or touch, then we can be friends


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Sean07 said:


> Everyone posting on this thread all at once, had to delete mine and do it again, what a mess...
> 
> Sajs: Yes but only if you put out on the first date, unadulterated man on man action.
> 
> ...


I will be respectful and show you a good time. I will behave like a proper gentleman.

I. Swear. To God. :evil


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

edit: no, because he roodly posted before me and now my original post doesn't match the right user. how rood.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Alone in a room with lonerroom? I'm gonna have to say where and when, let's make this party fly. 

Gojira: I take back what I said, you now have to take me out for a meal, pay for it then drop me home later. You then have to be okay with me going out with another guy each day that week so I can make the best choice for me financially, deal?

I'm quitting this thread after this, how can this happen 5 times? Why am I being sucked into into these hypotheticals and greedily answering for everyone? Honestly, I make a post then someone else has already posted so I add the new poster in as to not leave anyone out, then someone else does and I look like a complete prat on the internet again. The one effing place where it always bites you in the arse with real life repercussions. 

Silentlyric, if you're as poetic as your username then definitely. you put the oxy in oxymoron!


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

SilentLyric said:


> edit: no, because he roodly posted before me and now my original post doesn't match the right user. how rood.


If you are speaking of me, then I will make it up to you by having a super sexy love triangle with Sean07 lol

And yes, too rood. TOO ROOD haha



Sean07 said:


> Alone in a room with lonerroom? I'm gonna have to say where and when, let's make this party fly.
> 
> Gojira: I take back what I said, you now have to take me out for a meal, pay for it then drop me home later. You then have to be okay with me going out with another guy each day that week so I can make the best choice for me financially, deal?
> 
> ...


Lol, gold digger 

I thought we had something special :`((


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I really want to punch you in your bald face. We can go out for mcdonalds afterwards.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nah. I wouldn't date a dinosaur.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Nah. I wouldn't date a dinosaur.


I'm not a dinosaur! I'm an Argonian lizard person, there's a difference gosh!!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm not a dinosaur! I'm an Argonian lizard person, there's a difference gosh!!!


:um awkward

so you look like this?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

ShatteredGlass said:


> :um awkward
> 
> so you look like this?


I don't think so.



alienjunkie said:


> As long as he is actually Chris Pratt yess


No. Because I am not that guy, and she is underage.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

sajs said:


> No. Because I am not that guy, and she is underage.


That's what society wants you to believe


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I already stated my decision.



alienjunkie said:


> That's what society wants you to believe


No, I tell you, I am really not Chris Pratt !


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I really want to punch you in your bald face. We can go out for mcdonalds afterwards.


Aww thanks, guy. Complimentary teabagging with your HaPPy MEal :hug hahahaha

And, no to sajs, my heart has been broken too many times on this thread :sigh


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok, no.

So you seek for revenge and reject me ? Ok, marry your xD :lol


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

ShatteredGlass said:


> :um awkward
> 
> so you look like this?


My horns and sexy scales bring all the ladies to the umm...swamp.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

sajs said:


> Ok, no.
> 
> So you seek for revenge and reject me ? Ok, marry your xD :lol


No.

Mine.

XD© lol

Oh, and look who showed up for their teabagging, on the house


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> My horns and sexy scales bring all the ladies to the umm...swamp.


there's probs a fetish for it xD


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

ShatteredGlass said:


> there's probs a fetish for it xD


Yeah, probably...not.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

^ i'm at a transitional phase of my life, i reckon i could do argonian. y'all got long tongues right?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i love when this thread just turns into a bunch of dudes aggressively making jokes about making sweet love to each other


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i love when this thread just turns into a bunch of dudes aggressively making jokes about making sweet love to each other


I'd go down that gopherhole it would be quite hot or turn into an inferno.... lol >


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Idontgetit said:


> I'd go down that gopherhole it would be quite hot or turn into an inferno.... lol /creep


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


>


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Idontgetit said:


>


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


>


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Ok but I do charge 80$ an hour


----------



## XxCrystalXx (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm straight...


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

XxCrystalXx said:


> I'm straight...


there's always scissoring


----------



## Kenneth Ash (Jul 19, 2015)

How can I date her if she's inside her own head, would you be headless inside your own head? Since the head is outside? :/


----------



## XxCrystalXx (Jun 24, 2015)

alienjunkie said:


> there's always scissoring


You naughty girl...:wink2:


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

XxCrystalXx said:


> You naughty girl...:wink2:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

bit young for me, but i'll just lie and tell her i'm 17 too. thank god for this baby face yo \(^o^)/


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

If she pretends to be 17 does that mean I get to be the cougar? If so then yes.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, take me somewhere fancy with colorful drinks.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Lets go to Chuck E Cheeses!


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Too young for me. And his avatar gives me confusing mixed thoughts from Katy Perry to the poem "The Raven."


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes I'd go on a date with you, but I DON'T put out on the first date, so don't even try to ask.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i love when this thread just turns into a bunch of dudes aggressively making jokes about making sweet love to each other


come on gal lets get donuts and talk about wee

@*crimeclub* inbox me sometime i look great in a backless dress

_Staff Edit_


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I've hit my 50 post limit, but I call dibs on @Sean07, ignore anyone that responds to you, you know they wouldn't provide nearly the bromance you and I would have.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

This thread is trying to make me gay. Every time i come here the last poster is a guy. I'm being tempted 8)


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

no. But cool avatar though


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> I'd pay you 60k a year plus benefits to not date me.


Could we have the occasional hug?


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Sure. I have never dated a drummer dude with long hair so why not!


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Ye ok I could swing both ways


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

No. It's a girl. ^^^


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

cute, but too young


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

^she seems mysterious. i like that. so yea~


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

no im not into infants ://


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

alienjunkie said:


> no im not into infants ://


 ^
|
|


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

hermito said:


> ^
> |
> |


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

yes I'll now risk prison because you just used an Arrested Development meme.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> yes I'll now risk prison because you just used an Arrested Development meme.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> I'd pay you 60k a year plus benefits to not date me.


is this position still open? i'd like to apply



alienjunkie said:


>


bless you. bless you so hard


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

If free burgers and erotic friend fiction are seen in our future then yes.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Yes I'd go on a date with you, but I DON'T put out on the first date, so don't even try to ask.


Sooooo, how many dates before you do??? Cuuuuz I'm just gonna keep asking on the next and the next and the next .......... and the next

And I'd date her if I can get in on the free burgers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would.......why not.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> Sooooo, how many dates before you do??? Cuuuuz I'm just gonna keep asking on the next and the next and the next .......... and the next
> 
> And I'd date her if I can get in on the free burgers.


You brazen hussy, you women can't ever just keep it in your pants!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

still no


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

acidicwithpanic said:


> If free burgers and erotic friend fiction are seen in our future then yes.





seeking777 said:


> Sooooo, how many dates before you do??? Cuuuuz I'm just gonna keep asking on the next and the next and the next .......... and the next
> 
> And I'd date her if I can get in on the free burgers.


i hate to disappoint yall but never on the show has louise had anything to do with free burgers or erotic friend fiction.

and i pretty much wouldn't date anybody. ever. except that i probably would because i'm impulsive.


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, because Louise is amazing and Bill Clinton is from Arkansas.



Blushy said:


> Sure. I have never dated a drummer dude with long hair so why not!


As long as you buy me a new snare drum.


----------



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol iknow him I guess not  friend


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

no. there can only be one baby >;(


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

ill give it a chance


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

^dating status: in a relationship

....gtfo of this thread you winner at life :bah



TheOLDPrince said:


> Yes , im even willing to forgive her prior rejection


..what prior rejection?:sus

eta: you too @LichtLune whatisthis???

...let me just go on record to say that i love all of you and i would date you all, at the same time if you like.

happy?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes but I already scared you away before. haha

@bad baby Yay polyamory!


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes. Your signature gives me butterflies. Stop being so nice. You're making me blush through my makeup.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes because your avatar made me laugh!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

TheOLDPrince said:


> yes and I really mean it this time
> 
> from earlier in the thread lol


aw i'm sorry :c

to make up for it, i will give you permission to sit on @LichtLune's lap during our date.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Sean07 said:


> Alone in a room with lonerroom? I'm gonna have to say where and when, let's make this party fly.


Next to the red house with the black door, on the 74th of Octoberish at 95:89 P.Q
Be cautious of the coffee table, it might try to whisper to you aout haunted napkins.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

lonerroom said:


> Next to the red house with the black door, on the 74th of Octoberish at 95:89 P.Q
> Be cautious of the coffee table, it might try to whisper to you aout haunted napkins.


Your specific and accurate instructions for how I could meet you has put me right off so I'm going to say no now.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Sean07 said:


> Your specific and accurate instructions for how I could meet you has put me right off so I'm going to say no now.


Thats a relief. I didn't feel like meeting anyone anyway.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

lonerroom said:


> Thats a relief. I didn't feel like meeting anyone anyway.


Damn, called my bluff... LOVE ME DAMN IT!!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Enter my loving embrace, it's warm and safe, I promise to always be there for you with arms wide open. I also promise we won't ever have to listen to Creed.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ah yeah. Let me put on some Nickelback and get this party started.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I'm in. Lets bring Pearl Jam into the mix too, as to not leave any rock unturned when it comes to singing like you've had a stroke. 

How do we all feel about boning? Good? Bad?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

no


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

No one would date me anyway so idk why Im here


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> I'm in. Lets bring Pearl Jam into the mix too, as to not leave any rock unturned when it comes to singing like you've had a stroke.
> 
> _*How do we all feel about boning? Good? Bad?*_


Oh snap! It just got real. o__O


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

bad baby said:


> ^dating status: in a relationship
> 
> ....gtfo of this thread you winner at life :bah


Good work detective


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope.......not a Jackie Chan fan.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know him well enough, it's not him, it's me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Once apon a time In a galaxy far far away.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Not in a million years.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Same here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, not gay.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Nope, not straight. :rub


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

yes！


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

hell YESSSSSS


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

totes


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

$5 pls.



Kevin001 said:


> Nope, not gay.





quesara said:


> Nope, not straight. :rub


:laugh:


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Hahaha, daaaaamn. Oh well :stu


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Hi!! Can't get over your new moustache, All you need now is some leather chaps and I'm yours. Every man wants to be a macho macho man.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Sure, why not? Although he spells Shawn (my name) wrong.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, we are both apart of FSociety.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Kevin. x'D 

Hahaha. I don't see why not honestly. BUT I don't know. He might not want to date me. ;P


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

hy ouldn't I ant to try inning you over haha


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey, how's it goin...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:sus......I'll pass.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Suuure ,why not &#55357;&#56835;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Gojira said:


> Hahaha, daaaaamn. Oh well :stu


LMAO &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

meepie said:


> I don't know him well enough, it's not him, it's me.


&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56834;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Sugarslippers said:


> ����
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, yes. Pour some sugar on me pleez. :kiss


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Why not? Never dated a dude from Iowa! Lol


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Never dated a dude from Washington either xoxoxoxo <3<3

Treat me like a gentleman. And don't take advantage of my virtue. That's all I ask.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

On second thought, it just won't ever work out. It's over.

Begone.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Close in age? √
Lives in the US? √
Likes gifs? √
Likes Godzilla? √

Why wouldn't I date this user? :b


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Yay! Let's get married!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I would be so lucky...


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

I've assumed you were just mean to me this whole time because you wanted my body, so I can't say this is entirely a shocking development :kiss:


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Gojira said:


> Yay! Let's get married!


I mean it makes TOO much sense not to!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

maybe.. only if you turned female tho. lol

next poster can see my sexy body in the muscle forum lest it influence their decision . just saying.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeah maybe  there is a bit of an age gap but I would be happy to get to know him


----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't see why not . Almost same age and lives in the UK. But it seems I might have some competition from the guy above lol.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Damn, gurl, how can I refuse them sick shades?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah you seem like an okay guy. I like your taste in books too.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

no i'm not gay.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> no i'm not gay.


I'll make you gay dude


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

this character fits with the pattern of my life when i was younger tbh


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

She's a decade older than me, but hey it's 2015 and we're supposed to be open to new things.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> She's a decade older than me, but hey it's 2015 and we're supposed to be open to new things.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> this character fits with the pattern of my life when i was younger tbh


What does that even mean!!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> What does that even mean!!


i shoulda just said i had a thing for dinosaurs in my late teens

ur welcome


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i shoulda just said i had a thing for dinosaurs in my late teens
> 
> ur welcome


Did you like big tails? (I couldn't resist).


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Orbiter said:


> Did you like big tails? (I couldn't resist).


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


>


Long before our time... lol


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

lol jk already interested in someone and I'm not into guys lol.


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Almost of age but not. Can't! =O


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

Sure =)


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


>


It's only illegal if the cops find out.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> It's only illegal of the cops find out.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

It might be fun


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> i shoulda just said i had a thing for dinosaurs in my late teens
> 
> ur welcome


So what like am I not good enough for you anymore?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> So what like am I not good enough for you anymore?


nah chill it's just that i got married to myself and i'm very jealous


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> nah chill it's just that i got married to myself and i'm very jealous


Lucky gal, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe :stu


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Maybe :stu


Did my awesomeness turn you gay :O


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ I don't date cats, sorry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Did my awesomeness turn you gay :O


Its the year 2015, anything is possible. lol.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Male, so nope.
But I'd probably hang out with you, you seem cool.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Its the year 2015, anything is possible. lol.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

If he takes me to all those festivals, yeah 
oh no you beat me, I'd still date you too though.


----------



## Taylor916ce (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't date cats so no.


----------



## 64296 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm only 16, so can't say that I would date a 21 year old, legal issues there you know with me being an underage, at least where I am.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Sin said:


> hes 2 good 4 me





Barakiel said:


> If he takes me to all those festivals, yeah


Y'all best grab a ticket and get in line!


----------



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)

he looks like a reptile, so no...


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

cant tell if i would or not...i would try to talk to him or her


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

If I was ever brave enough to venture into the chaos that is Vancouver again, I'd certainly take her out for coffee!


----------



## Helixa (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd set him up with the user below me and be their third wheel. Forever a wingwomaaaaan.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Person below gets the tab for the love triangle above XD


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Two mortal enemies going on a date, what could possibly go wrong...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

no you'd probably eat me


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Two mortal enemies going on a date, what could possibly go wrong...


We must kung fu fight! *mouth keeps moving* :grin2:


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

MBwelder said:


> We must kung fu fight! *mouth keeps moving* :grin2:


No date with me is complete without a good old fashion kung fu fight :laugh:


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

if Jurassic Park has taught me one thing that is to never attempt to date a dinosaur


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Imbored21 supporter#1

I can't in good faith, I'd like to seek out and tell him he was banned too soon so he can live a happy romantic life. I wouldn't want to stop love.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

sure, if he's up for it


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't date pessimistic rodents sorry.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

^
Sorry, I only like your type as pets. I feel like such a bigot for saying this.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

shame, you guys don't know what you're missing =/


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Even if I dated you, pessimistic squirrel, my cat would get made at me if she saw you come into my house. She'd probably kill you when the first opportunity presents itself.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

well then you'd have to choose between me or the cat


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

haha you think I'd choose a sad little squirrel over my lovable cat? In your dreams.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

hmm, rejected by an awkward ugly weirdo. i think i've hit a new low. :sigh


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Age 17, *shuts the door walks the other way* I swear I didn't do it cops!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Most likely.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

No, I wouldn't.


----------



## IAmBreakingOut (Oct 12, 2015)

No. (Reason: I only date women.)


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

yes! (reason: any gender will do)


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Maybe when they hit 18


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

saya2077 said:


> Maybe when they hit 18


Yes. 0

This scenario here would be pretty cool:

User234: No. 
User<3: Yes
User234: Yes.

And they live happily ever after.

Kind of a funny and unusual start on a relationship.


----------



## Scaredypanda (Oct 4, 2015)

I noticed that previous user counts horses as turn-offs, so nope. You wouldnt like my hobby.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Icedout said:


> Yes. 0


No. He's won't be able to see me because he's a lot taller. He also has cold hands.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Scaredypanda said:


> I noticed that previous user counts horses as turn-offs, so nope. You wouldnt like my hobby.


Sorry, not you either. Even though I love your little animal avatar. I like men.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Too old, sorry lady I'm sure your prince charming is buried somewhere in this thread though


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

SaladDays said:


> Too old, sorry lady I'm sure your prince charming is buried somewhere in this thread though


Too old?! 
Watch it young lady! 
:laugh:

I wouldn't date you either because of your sex and because you just said I'm too old.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd shake uncontrollable and sweat and say something really stupid and run away. Does that count?

This whole thread makes me anxious.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Scaredypanda said:


> I noticed that previous user counts horses as turn-offs, so nope. You wouldnt like my hobby.


god. everything is unserious in my bio except the turnoff part ..



dune87 said:


> No. He's won't be able to see me because he's a lot taller. He also has cold hands.


only because I don't have girl boobs (the part about you being lower than me)

I just leveled up. Got two no's at the same time :nerd:


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Shawn81 said:


> I'd shake uncontrollable and sweat and say something really stupid and run away. Does that count?
> 
> This whole thread makes me anxious.


I'd chase you with a boombox playing death metal until I catch you. Then I'd serve some tea (chamomile!) and accidentally say the word "bit*chin'!". Then you'd call the police and the date would end forever.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

dune87 said:


> I'd chase you with a boombox playing death metal until I catch you. Then I'd serve some tea (chamomile!) and accidentally say the word "bit*chin'!". Then you'd call the police and the date would end forever.


I won't call the cops if you read the label on the tea with death metal vocals.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Icedout said:


> only because I don't have girl boobs (the part about you being lower than me)


I changed my mind momentarily because I laughed at the edited post above with the deduction and because I remembered that I want to go for a viking rowboat under the northern lights. On the other hand I suspect that you'd only date me for my boobs? 
"Maybe" until it's clear.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Shawn81 said:


> I won't call the cops if you read the label on the tea with death metal vocals.


I tried rehearsing that right now and I failed :serious: So much for my happy ending.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ how you doin'?


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

dune87 said:


> I tried rehearsing that right now and I failed :serious: So much for my happy ending.


I'm sure it was thoroughly entertaining.

And the site is taking so long to load right now I don't know who's above me. If it's a guy, sorry.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Well now we're practically married.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sh** :blank


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Shawn81 said:


> Sh** :blank


I had a blast! But found out that he's unhapilly married. So, unfortunately, no. Can date when he's divorced though!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

How can you guys even post. I have to make meme.. 

I don't always use Social Anxiety support.com
but when I do, 
I watch loading screens

How to stop time = Social Anxiety support.com + Internet Explorer.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

dune87 said:


> I had a blast! But found out that he's unhapilly married. So, unfortunately, no. Can date when he's divorced though!


You didn't respond to my flirt!


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> You didn't respond to my flirt!


Oh, I'm sorry! 
I can't date you because you're married! :serious:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I usually eat fish but I'll make an exception for you.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

dune87 said:


> I changed my mind momentarily because I laughed at the edited post above with the deduction and because I remembered that I want to go for a viking rowboat under the northern lights. On the other hand I suspect that you'd only date me for my boobs?
> "Maybe" until it's clear.


Do I seem like that kind of guy? :crying:
I'd date you because I like your personality(From what I know, and the posts I have read), and I'd date you because you are cute.

The reason I might not have dated you, is me.

it sounds a lot more emotional than it is btw


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

dune87 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry!
> I can't date you because you're married! :serious:


We're divorced already.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

dune87 said:


> I had a blast! But found out that he's unhapilly married. So, unfortunately, no. Can date when he's divorced though!


Me? Married? No. Unless that was meant for someone else.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> I usually eat fish but I'll make an exception for you.


Do.... you mean.. you like.... eating ... birds? 
*flaps away*



Icedout said:


> Do I seem like that kind of guy? :crying:
> I'd date you because I like your personality(From what I know, and the posts I have read), and I'd date you because you are cute.
> 
> The reason I might not have dated you, is *me*.


I misread your post then!
*That's* an insignificant reason. Get the ship ready!



gunner21 said:


> We're divorced already.


Then yes. Both of you. Because you both have good taste in music (if I judge from your signature and the bands Shawn has mentioned).

--- 
My dating life has become exhausting lately.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

oh at first glance I thought that was one of the fish enemies from Mario, that's kinda embarrassing.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Not enough information to know what I'm getting in to.



And I just realized I completely missed the joke up there. I'm an idiot.


----------



## cila (Oct 16, 2015)

yes.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Sure, cila doesn't seem like a murder's name.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

She's a christian I don't think it would work out. :c


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

LichtLune said:


> She's a christian I don't think it would work out. :c


Eyy bby wanna fuk? (;


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

It would be an interesting experience for both of us.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> It would be an interesting experience for both of us.


I would show you sights and orifices the likes of which you've never seen before.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe?


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes because I secretly want to be Scarface from the Batman Animated Series and your hand puppet looks creepy enough to use.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

If he lived closer, possibly.


----------



## TristanTehGamer (Oct 28, 2015)

I dont know who they are so unfortunately no


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes, although the distance might be the only hindrance.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Sure, I love people who talk history to me!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No, i wouldnt wanna run into an alligator in louisiana.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Um OK


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

You got 30 bucks?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

30 bucks? Sorry, don't date prostitutes, especially if they are horses. If anything, you should be paying for the sex


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Sure, if he didn't have an insecure username


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I so would but I'm afraid she is taken :fall.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

I so would but I'm afraid he's waiting for someone that's taken so that's a little awkward.


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

not into dudes sorry


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Obviously a Beatles fan so yes I'd date, I'd date him long, and I'd date him hard.

...hard.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I would, except he is very hairy down there. He needs to shave.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I would as long as he doesn't just stare at me the entire time like Bert is in his avatar.


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes to seeking777. Why not, yaknow?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, we could hang tho.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep I'd make him my b itch


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Totally what a hunk .


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Who wouldn't


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Most definitely


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I make him my ***** as well


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Only if I was paid a billion dollars an hour.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Done , I'll make you earn that billion . 
Evil laughter


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Ewwww no lol


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

yes, really cool person.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes, I would.
And probably be a bit intimidated by him. :afr


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't see why not. I've enjoyed her posts in her short time here!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, good looking guy though.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Ohhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Thanks, lol. Too bad you're taken.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Only if you take me to _Mardi Gras_ & buy me some _Louisiana_ cookin'


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

If you drive me home in that car...sure


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> If you drive me home in that car...sure


There's a passenger seat with your name on it :wink


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

No, not into guys.



Then again, if he has any of those Thanksgiving leftovers..... maybe.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, if only so that I could brag about dating a skull that somehow grew a kick-*** beard. Very metal.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Lol. ^


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

By the avatar, definitely. By everything else, I have no idea, which probably still means yes.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Of course


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

@Crisigv Obviously yes, because evidently we're both going to be alone forever, so it makes sense to do it together.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Okay I see how it is Crisigv....I'm gonna date him too then!


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

^ SA Love triangle :/ ...hehe


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

yes yes yes OMG YES


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

no no no OMG NO


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

maybe maybe maybe OMG MAYBE


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe? I don't know. Probably. I don't have enough information to go on. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

We've already been over this, yes.

NOW GIMME DAT BEARD


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

If there are runes involved, there might be viking metal involved, so it might work.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, he has a cool signature though.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

yes TIGER


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

C'mere baby, let's get down and dirty.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, do you all realize that the above three comments are all 08:25? epic.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

If you look like any of these gorgeous brunettes from the last page or so, yes.

But probably not, so no.


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

No, sorry. Though I'm sure you're a "gentlemen and a scholar" :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, cool avatar though.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't do guys.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't do guys either! So cute STRAIGHT or Les/Bi women, who wants to date me?! I am the best at cuddling! And I am studying beauty therapy hello! Your very own personal Beauty Therapist! ♥ xx


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, I would she's a naughty hottie. ow


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Got 100k?


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

No but I would reccomend him to any female I meet. He gives expert dating advice at an affordable cheap price of just $19.99! Donald Trump had to build a wall around this guy just to stop ladies from trying to date him.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

GhostlyWolf said:


> No but I would reccomend him to any female I meet. He gives expert dating advice at an affordable cheap price of just $19.99! Donald Trump had to build a wall around this guy just to stop ladies from trying to date him.


No!

I am a cougar but not a child molester. I could be his mama! :O


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

I've been wanting to date Xena since I first discovered budget television as a kid


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no He's a dude.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

If I didn't know he was a staunch republican, then mayfee, just mayvee


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes. I just happen to be craving for some pie at the moment.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no He's a dude.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Nope. :no He's a dude.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no He's a dude.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Nope. :no He's a dude.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Nope. :no He's a dude.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. :no He's a dude.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

oh yeahhhh !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool guy but I'll pass.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sure, why not. No kissing tho, ok?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope, too young.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Sure.

But I'm probably too old for her.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

No, is a guy. Just my luck. At least he has a cool bike.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Yea I don't roll that way but Texas is a cool state


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

a lot older..im sorry no 0x0


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I would, she seems cool.


----------



## Beth989 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nope, too young


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

He's male and bald so no but if he tucks his bollocks away and puts a wig on then maybe>


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

thet33g said:


> He's male and bald so no but if he tucks his bollocks away and puts a wig on then maybe>


I'm actually quite hairy.


----------



## Mike555 (Nov 26, 2012)

would date a grandpa


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

meepie said:


> If I didn't know he was a staunch republican, then mayfee, just mayvee





Pogowiff said:


> Yes. I just happen to be craving for some pie at the moment.


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooohh .. I never realized this before now.

I always thought of meep meep.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, he's a dude. :no


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmm well your post count is pretty high, but a cat is just too different for me.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

shes cool, and ive dated a handicapped female but it was kind of weird i dont know if id do it again.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not unless he looks pretty good in a dress


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, he's a dude. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, he's a dude. :no


----------



## Grillo89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Nah...avatar is creepy


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

nope, seems shady


----------



## Grillo89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Going crazy said:


> nope, seems shady


:O


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

the shady person is quoting me :kiss:


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

:no


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not. Is dude.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

:no too old


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Too young. Couple years older than yeah, seems cool and from my favorite state.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

No, he is a truck.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Maybe, seems cool


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Not gay, but he is handsome. But no.

Take him girls.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm he's clearly playing hard to get when it comes to guys, I like a challenge so why not haha


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I know he is gay but his monkey suit turns me on. OOoooh AHHH ooooH OooH AHH


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Meep <3 why u outing me infront of all these fellow SAS'ers!! haha jokes I'm fine with it these days (although your lucky this isn't the banning thread or it would be a great excuse)  
P.S would date meep 10/10


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd do "dating" things with them, but not romantically!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, cool guy though.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Yep sweet guy


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope, wouldn't be attracted to a woman :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Maybe.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not feeling it today, sorry.


----------



## Laura Linn (Mar 13, 2016)

that could not happen ,i don't date younger guy than me


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Meep <3 why u outing me infront of all these fellow SAS'ers!! haha jokes I'm fine with it these days (although your lucky this isn't the banning thread or it would be a great excuse)
> P.S would date meep 10/10


Oh sorry I meant uh you're too straight for my liking. 

@ above poster yeah she seems cool, let's do a lunch friend date.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

If they are a real penguin then yes


----------



## Spacejamgardens (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk, I know nothing about this person.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, but he's chill.

What's with girls and not wanting young guys! :flush


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No guys, but I'd like to date a bald girl.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sure, seems cool


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure, need more info. on them.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Why does everyone assume that I'm bald!?


It's like it's printed on my avatar or some.... oh.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, he's a dude. :no


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Cletis said:


> Nope, he's a dude. :no


You can call me Galaxia if ya want


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, who can resist Galaxia's legs


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Rawr


----------



## Heloise Schmidt (Feb 24, 2016)

Perhaps if I got to know them...


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oui, je suis d'accord.


----------



## Heloise Schmidt (Feb 24, 2016)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Oui, je suis d'accord.


Oh, oui, tu parles Français?  J'ai très impressionné! Tu sais je ne Française pas-- ou Canadienne, non? J'aime juste la langue.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She speaks french? Yep, I would.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

My first no on this thread, because I cant compete with a french speaking girl T_T


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

ne passe mal


----------



## Heloise Schmidt (Feb 24, 2016)

FunkyMonkey said:


> My first no on this thread, because I cant compete with a french speaking girl T_T





Kevin001 said:


> She speaks french? Yep, I would.


I'm honestly not that great at it (there's probably some horrible error in that post), but I saw an opportunity to practice and took it!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Heloise Schmidt said:


> Oh, oui, tu parles Français?  J'ai très impressionné! Tu sais je ne Française pas-- ou Canadienne, non? J'aime juste la langue.


I grew up in a French/Quebec family, though they rarely spoke it around me.

I only know the simple stuff, yet I can sometimes make out what is being said.

I was in the mandatory french class when I lived in Canada. I will probably take language courses later though!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Heloise Schmidt said:


> I'm honestly not that great at it (there's probably some horrible error in that post), but I saw an opportunity to practice and took it!


I think I made out what you said, lol. But hey, you're much better than me!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Heloise Schmidt said:


> I'm honestly not that great at it (there's probably some horrible error in that post), but I saw an opportunity to practice and took it!


Even speaking a little is hot. I wish I knew a 2nd language.

Sorry Baldy, can't date you.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

too old


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only 1 year younger than Kevin so I guess I'm too old too T_T


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't speak any English, so it probably wouldn't work.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sure, we could use google translator :3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No but he seems like a cool guy. We could hangout if he lived closer to me.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

This thread should be changed to would either date or hang out with the user above you? But no one would date or hang out with me anyway no matter what so here is no point in me being in this thread.

And @Kevin001 sorry I can't date you but I'll hang out with you if you wanted, but I'm so sure you wouldn't want to hang out with me, no one ever wants to hang out with me EVER!!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ I would hang with you bro.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd hang with all you


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, he's a dude. :no


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Heloise Schmidt said:


> Oh, oui, tu parles Français?  J'ai très impressionné! Tu sais je ne Française pas-- ou Canadienne, non? J'aime juste la langue.


"Je suis très impressionné !, je ne suis pas française ou canadienne"


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

heck yeah he speaks french


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dunno. Depends on her age.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Dunno. Depends on her age.


yes, if he spoke french too


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> yes, if he spoke french too


Not enough to say I do 

But I'm still 75% French!!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, he's a dude. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No, cool guy though.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

No...because the profile pic creeps me:/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Of course


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Hm... My first lesbian experience? No- no it's too sudden. I'm not worthy. ;-;


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Elov said:


> Hm... My first lesbian experience? No- no it's too sudden. I'm not worthy. ;-;


no..because my kinda bae is up above. what am I even on lol


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

alostgirl said:


> no..because my kinda bae is up above. what am I even on lol


Omg so cute. c: I met my bf on here too! Wish the best of luck to both of you!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Like the missing parts of a jigsaw, I am elated to have found the piece that completes me


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe some drunken debauchery but she's probably a bit youthful for me.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Seems funny so yeah


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

not into other girls. maybe a casual hangout, sure


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, I could never do that to Steph.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Nope, I could never do that to Steph.


The dude knows how to find quality 18+ gifs, so yeah I'm all in. And I mean in. Hard.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> The dude knows how to find quality 18+ gifs, so yeah I'm all in. And I mean in. Hard.












F-ck it. It might be fun.


----------



## Heloise Schmidt (Feb 24, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> "Je suis très impressionné !, je ne suis pas française ou canadienne"


See, I knew I screwed up! Merci!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Heloise Schmidt said:


> See, I knew I screwed up! Merci!


No problem, you got a good level 

French is a difficult language to learn, those grammar and vocabulary rules are a pain in the *** compared to other languages.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm not gay..

... mais langue de francais? C'est trop facile pour moi  (I haven't studied French in 5 years so sorry if it's really bad!) :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes  Steph Curry is my life 

lol jk no


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Yes  Steph Curry is my life
> 
> lol jk no


 :crying:

I'm taken anyway bro  by @alostgirl


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

if i was a female, hell yeah. dude has the same interest as me and is cool as ish. even if i was a female i would have the same interest as i do now. i know that.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Wouldn't be a good idea for me to attend any date in general. Seems like a decent dude though.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

nope


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope,because of our age difference


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

No because your lost.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah, we could potentially hang tho.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope, because my heart is stolen by @StephCurry

:love2:love2


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes I would😁


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well...that was meant for Kev lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

This thread is supposed to be for fun. But honestly with the way I'm feeling right now, I couldn't date anyone on this site.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Nope, I'll pass.



alostgirl said:


> Nope, because my heart is stolen by @StephCurry
> 
> :love2:love2


You're not really dating him are you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Nope, I'll pass.
> 
> You're not really dating him are you?


Nope, actually. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

felicshagrace said:


> Well...that was meant for Kev lol





SamanthaStrange said:


> Maybe. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


>


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

uhhh? too strange.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Strange indeed......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ No can't double cross my friend steph.



SamanthaStrange said:


>


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Such a loyal friend <3



Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Nope, I'll pass.
> 
> You're not really dating him are you?


Lol you've claimed to see me IRL.

So take a massive guess lmao :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> ^^ Such a loyal friend <3
> 
> Lol you've claimed to see me IRL.
> 
> So take a massive guess lmao :lol


Will date ya in a heartbeat kiss:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Nope......



StephCurry said:


> ^^ Such a loyal friend <3
> 
> Lol you've claimed to see me IRL.
> 
> So take a massive guess lmao :lol


Nah, I just saw that pic of you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope too! taken by someone else ahem


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Will date ya in a heartbeat kiss:


:smile2:



Kevin001 said:


> Nah, I just saw that pic of you.


Lol Kevin that's what I meant, I mean what I look like in real life. So judging from that pic of course not. There isn't a girl on the planet who would date me and I don't blame them


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Lol Kevin that's what I meant, I mean what I look like in real life. So judging from that pic of course not. There isn't a girl on the planet who would date me and I don't blame them


You're a good looking dude, come to america girls would go for you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> *You're a good looking dude,* come to america girls would go for you.


Oh don't make me laugh man. :crying: Now if I looked like YOU on the other hand, then I would have a load of confidence and I'd be able to get girls :wink2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Come on, you can't be that physically unappealing. Chin up and be proud of who you are, both on the inside and outside  At lease you have an education, good health and a bright future in front of you. Not sure why you are being so hard on yourself, but you are enough and amazing just the way you are. Strangers advising you will change nothing, not till you change the way you perceive yourself


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@alostgirl just be grateful you haven't seen me.  and I definitely don't have a bright future ahead....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> @alostgirl just be grateful you haven't seen me.  and I definitely don't have a bright future ahead....


Pretty sure you look like a decent human being. Like I am 100% sure. Why do you think you don't have a bright future ahead?

Maybe there may have been some incidents that could have led you to thinking that you are not good looking, and don't deserve a good future. But life is too short to be sad 24/7...all I ask is that you give yourself a chance at life.

From experience, let me tell you that you can, and will have a good future ahead. Nothing is impossible. Again, I emphasize, it's all on your mindset. Please don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Pretty sure you look like a decent human being. Like I am 100% sure. *Why do you think you don't have a bright future ahead?
> *
> Maybe there may have been some incidents that could have led you to thinking that you are not good looking, and don't deserve a good future. But life is too short to be sad 24/7...all I ask is that you give yourself a chance at life.
> 
> From experience, let me tell you that you can, and will have a good future ahead. Nothing is impossible. Again, I emphasize, it's all on your mindset. Please don't be too hard on yourself.


Why I won't have a bright future:

1. Don't see myself doing well in my degree
2. Even if I do well, I don't know what kind of career/path I will take with my degree
3. I don't anticipate being here much longer. This is something that has been nagging me at the back of my mind since I was 15 and I know it's inevitable..

I know life is too short to be sad all the time. But right now life feels really long, too long for me and I can't help my emotions. I don't know why I'm so upset/angry/miserable nearly all the time - I hate it and I can't help it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Why I won't have a bright future:
> 
> 1. Don't see myself doing well in my degree
> 2. Even if I do well, I don't know what kind of career/path I will take with my degree
> ...


Steph...

PM me okay. I am here to listen. Life sucks, but you can't give up. There are a lot of reasons why your future can be good and why life is worth living. You just need to find them.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Awww


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

no for living North of Engand.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

No for not showing your location


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems pretty fine to me


----------



## piip (Apr 9, 2016)

yah


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Once I had a friend named PIP so yea, sure


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Would I date a demon soul? Sure >


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> Would I date a demon soul? Sure >


Yes and no because of Super Positions I guess


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi, not sure about demons.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sure


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

yes :hide


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Totally.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Jerrers (Feb 26, 2016)

Possibly


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

nah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, jailbate.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Possibly!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'd love to get to know her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Nope, sorry Baldy.



alostgirl said:


> Possibly!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't know. She is just 19. Not sure. She seems very nice, though.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nah, but seems cool


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Perhaps


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, he's a dude. :no


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Interesting


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Interesting indeed.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Wat


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Senkora is hawt, that's wat 

lol but I gotta say no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe, maybe.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe as well! Depends on gender, age and personality.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeh


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Nah I don't date girls lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

No as well!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um, I think I would.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Sure why not, you seem like a nice guy


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

No she likes nice guys....


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

I would go out with you and I don't take no for answer


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

No


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

No, not into girls sorry!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

me neither


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, I think I would.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

nah


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Considering your age, I could get into trouble for you, smeeble. But I think you're worth it !


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, but no offense.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Nah, but no offense.


Wow thats so homophobic .


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Dating is just a game of drama, intrigue, manipulation and establishment of dominance.
I can't be carefree enough to attend that activity.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Nein, keine Männer. :3


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sure. I like accents.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Not gay but seems a good guy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe with carbon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, he's a dude. :no


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure if wanting to date right now but here's a flirtatious gif. In loving memory:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

She seems cool so maybe.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

If I was into guys (I'm not), hell yeah mayne. I'd date the hell out of Kevin.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry you're not my type (too young).


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

No, I would never date a dude from San Jose. Also, I would never date a dude.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

nah brah, avatar creeps me out


----------



## aragog (Apr 22, 2016)

No, I'm a straight female, also she's too young for me


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry, I don't date giant spiders


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sure, I think it'd be fun.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, cool guy though.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nah


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

I'd rather not get arrested so maybe in a couple years. My wife would also have to be ok with it...


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

alright


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

no he banned me


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

alright, then, now i will ban you again once you mess up bro.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Hell naw mayne, he banned me too


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, he's got that British air on him.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

He doesn't like Brits so unfortunately not.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

What makes you say that?


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Naw. He seems too confused.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Jonas Brother's tribute band?
hmmmm interesting


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

yes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

**** yeah I mean just look at him plus he's a cool guy


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

marcel knows how i feel about him


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

If I knew him irl and if his personality was nice then yep


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yeh


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wrong gender so no


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, he's a dude


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Too young for me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Too old for me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Too old for me.


Yup, definetly.

[spoiler=Spoiler]No, i wasn't kidding [spoiler=Option]NO I WASNT KIDDING [spoiler=Option][spoiler=Option]Okey, I was[spoiler=Option]Wrong gender[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

nah, but that spoiler button thing you have there is pretty kool.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Nah, he's banned me too many times :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Not sure, probably nope because he's banned me too many times. lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yolo


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

nope, I don't do long-distance. I especially hear phone signals are really bad in Belly of the Beast


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep lololol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

You're banned.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Wrong gender 
No.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ohhh yeeeeaaa


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Ooooo no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not without about 40 years of prison time


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Snowball in hell


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yep


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

too young


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Same gender nope!


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

smeeble said:


> yep


Ty


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

sure


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Considering that we are the same gender.......nope. If I was a guy, I probably would though, she seems like a very nice person.


----------



## IHaveProblems (May 4, 2016)

Nah my SA wont allow me


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sure 8)


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

nah, she's dating too many people already xD


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

yes, i love afro dudes


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Same gender :/ nope.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Nah ! He is always rejecting people that didnt reject me! Wtf man! you know what ? Youre banned !


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

**** no, he banned me :lol


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Wont date you because you are banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

rules are made to be broken plus he's a guy


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Absolutely. I don't need to be gay to need a strong man in my life. C'mere, baby.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Nope, too old


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

possibly


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Why not, she seems cool


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, he's a dude. :no


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

No, I'm not sure what a Cletis is


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeeeah


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Sure I would,


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Perhaps, can't see why not.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yup, how can i say no to that avatar xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Why not lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe so. I like them sweet and a bit salty.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

sure


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

not into girls!


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I guess not, since she's not into girls.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No, she's a girl


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no because he doesn't seem to be into girls based on his above reasoning xD

jokes aside, why not? seems like a good guy


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Nah, she dates everyone xD
jokes aside, why not? oh because i am permanently banning her soon. That's why not.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no because no one permanently bans me,ever.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

hell yea ! I like that feisty swag


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

idk but probably no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

No..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah. We're pretty good friends wouldn't want to mess that up. Cool girl though.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Of course !, he's Mr.Weed


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

No because he has banned me before!


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

male and more importantly named after a ****ty movie so no


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gonna have to pass


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

TheOLDPrince said:


> male and more importantly named after a ****ty movie so no


Lmao You haven't seen DareDevil season 2.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Only if he punishes me hard hard :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

He's a guy, so sure, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

She's out of my league.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

He's out of my league.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

It depends.

@Crisigv Only if she changes her status, it is sad and it makes me sad.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

who knows


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

who knows


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I know


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no because he's a guy


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I knew it !


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

haha nah, you guys are trolls , also down with Macri!


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

No, because is a dude, which is coincidentally 99% of the responses on this thread already


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

that sounds more like wishful thinking xD i seen about 4 chicks in the last 2 pages, but maybe about 75% dudes is a little more accurate :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no because it's a tiger


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Totally. Look at those glorious icy white manes. Also, female this time. And 19. 
What were the odds.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for perv. Oh, wrong thread ...


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

HAHAHAHAH that's my job man to ban folks across sas, so nope i wouldnt


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

hell no he be pressuring me to record a voice sample


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope, a girl


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No she's a mazda


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

And proud of it. And yes, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no she's a girl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah......just friends.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no. just friends and his a weed, so nah


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yea, she's a lion.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, because he's going crazy


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No because he is a male and i love the females


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

Beastiality is nasty. That dog has some thick *** eyebrows looking like Drake though.


----------



## IHaveProblems (May 4, 2016)

Nah is a reindeer


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yeah


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

IHaveProblems said:


> Nah is a reindeer


I'm actually a white tailed deer. Prejudice.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I need a picture. If you a deer, sorry but i cant do it.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gonna have to pass


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

no RadnessaurousRex is the only one for me


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no. ^


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yea


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Let's go crazy together.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Crazy is awesome.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yes, that Lion is so omega


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

Nope; does not meet minimum age requirement. Love the "job" description, however :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope. But leopards are awesome


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

yes :heart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah but I would totally hangout with the guy. Play ball or something.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

play ball? lol.

nope. good friend of mine though


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

No, sorry. Your age is below the tidemark for me. Very regal avatar, though


----------



## IHaveProblems (May 4, 2016)

Nope ^ am straight


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Probably not. Not really into a headle.. mindless horseman.


----------



## MillaAlexia (May 23, 2016)

Buy me food and I'm yours


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Non, desole.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

If you could deal with me going to hell, then yea. My crime? Not being a believer


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hell? No thanks.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Hell? No thanks.


Definitely...

You're now obliged to say yes. No way out dude. Nope. Nada.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope, nada. lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Daww.. Kevin is so popular with the womens.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MamaDoe said:


> Definitely...
> 
> You're now obliged to say yes. No way out dude. Nope. Nada.


Am I? Lol.



KelsKels said:


> Daww.. Kevin is so popular with the womens.


Nah, I wish.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Am I? Lol.


:crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MamaDoe said:


> :crying:


I'll give you a shot .


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> I'll give you a shot .


----------



## Denzoy (Dec 29, 2015)

Never dated a bambi before


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I thought I was straight.. but that Zyzz though!


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Same gender,nope


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lool those comments up there are funny, and punisher they want me to date you, almost every time i come on this thread you are the last comment xD it's a conspiracy man


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Illuminati confirmed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, I've been good of late.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm also in the eastern us of a.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure if guy or girl, so no


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

Sure, why not? I don't know you too well, but it's nothing a blind date can't fix :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope.......guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

nope. we are close friends.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No she's a girl


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Hell yeah, he's a guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no he's a guy


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

Lions are scary.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

yes

vvv say you'll date me! vvv :cry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Umm..no...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

yes, I've always wanted to date a skeleton playing a musical instrument.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

SD92 said:


> yes, I've always wanted to date a skeleton playing a musical instrument.


:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:



SaltnSweet said:


> Umm..no...


could've done without the "Umm..."!!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Right, my bad..!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope....nada...not happening.....hell no.....just can't. :laugh:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, but he's too shy.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

yes but im guessing theyd pick my shirt over me oh well cant have it all


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, but only if she let me wear her shirts.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Klowns are kinda skary. Maybe if you have one of those little cars to pick me up with, then we can go cruising for women


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope, he's a dude:no


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gonna have to pass


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

perhaps?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

perhaps?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Perhaps? thought you said no a few posts earlier. fickle-minded. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're right......hell no it is.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hell no. Even if you were the last guy in the world, never. lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yea, we're close mammals


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um...perhaps?
@Kevin001 has special interest in u, though..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:O Not a chance in hell after that comment.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

perhaps is the word of the day hu, but no, too beta


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no. I can't.

no. I won't.

not when...not when...

not when.......

my heart belongs to another.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yea, she's alpha 
....guys we are taking over these threads xD i need to stop , let people reject each other


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um...

perhaps.

tigers are traitors, though.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

nah, too doubtful, with that word "perhaps" , i like omega assertive answers


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe, yes.

I have an issue with your species, though. As long as you're nice to lions, I'm cool


and...banned.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

no, i like hard to get lions. 
Lol also bans me too much, i wonder who has ban who more xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

perhaps.

someone called us minions, lmao. 

banned for being obsessed with this thread. lol


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

maybe if the bland wasn't permanent.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, plus his profile says he is married. Hmm.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I'm going to wait for the upgrade


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

alright


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Si.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

hell ye i dig albino lions


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

No, that's a wild Romanian , it cannot be tamed.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Going crazy said:


> No, that's a wild Romanian , it cannot be tamed.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

probably not. cool spongebob pic, lol.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

YEA


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

oui.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know, I don't know said user, nor have ever held a conversation with said girl.

If she and I somehow clicked and truly understood one another, maybe but that's highly unlikely lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

something is tapping at my chamber door
I pondered weak and weary
and he said nevermore
stupid canaries


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope.....guy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure, he's an awesome guy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Would you really? Hmm, I'm flattered.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

she's lovely


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

perhaps?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope she has a kid. :laugh:


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Well...no now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ lol, it was an inside joke. I know you have a kid. I like kids, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No, but he's a good guy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sure


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Hell yeah @*SaltnSweet*, music keeps me sane too. Also, very nice poetry!



Going crazy said:


> No, that's a wild Romanian , it cannot be tamed.


I feel so offended. I'm going to post about this on Tumblr, mind you.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Depends on age, but given that she's "too old" for a 21 year old; probably not


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Too young


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

yes I like your car and older woman


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Depends on age, and if a girl.


----------



## Fyoeu (Jan 20, 2016)

No, I'm not gay. (Nothing against them). That's not how I roll though.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. No sex, though. It will just be a relationship of moral support.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah, I like older girls, plus she has a nice car to pick me up


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

aight


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, too sweet for me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope, too bitter for me.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I would sell my soul and all my earthly possessions to experience the amazing, unforgettable pleasure that would surely come from dating such a beautiful treasure.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

That was beautiful.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Doubtful.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

naptime said:


> Doubtful.


You alive?


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

impedido10 said:


> You alive?


I think so.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

naptime said:


> I think so.


Wait, are you the nap, nap?


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

impedido10 said:


> Wait, are you the nap, nap?


Umm, I guess you can call me nap nap if you want.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

@DrKitty

Probably. If that's her in the photo, she looks cute.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Possibly


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Idk ... she seems pretty cool but I wonder if she's an arsonist and what she's doing in my home.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Depends


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

depends on the level of betaness and which way the wind is pushing that day but "perhaps"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Ouch, that actually hurts. New low. BANNED. It's a no.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, but only so she would do the housework and cook. I'll get my loving elsewhere.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

No. 

Never.

Never trust vampires. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope........too sweet for me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope....too sour for me.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yea, we're friends


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, I don't believe in bestiality.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Cougar status? Please don't make me laugh, lol. Age is nothing but a number. Its cool though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Money helps but not necessary for a good time . You're good, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ nah don't think so. A few people find others but not the majority.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

No, he's 7 years older than me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, she just broke my heart with that comment. Lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Nope, he has a problem with his heart


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Nope, she's too American.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope not American enough. Plus he is fragile, lmao.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol No, he's savage.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Nah but Steph is a 100/10.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No......guy. Plus candy causes cavities.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I could date Kevin. He was my first friend on here. :] but I think he deserves better.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, she is the same age as me and I prefer women who can only breathe underwater


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Out of my league.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll date you if you pay the dinner, and trip 

Not really gay tho


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes....as long as your angelic side is more dominant.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeee... No.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeap.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I will get down on my knees and pray to the heavens until my hands are sore and my knees are bleeding for just one moment.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No, since he's clearly already dedicated to the user above.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd pour gasoline all over my body and jump into a raging inferno if it meant even just a small chance for one night together.

(I meant that in a good way...pouring gasoline on myself and jumping into a fire for good reasons).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

What?......................I'm speechless.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh dear, Evo1114, your lack of loyalty has been exposed. Looks like you'll be bleeding & burned for nothing. (I wouldn't recommend that.)

Fancy a coffee, SaltnSweet?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Sure. If its your treat. plus, that emoji is adorable, lol.

and....burn to the user above you


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Too cruel.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope walking zombie, he never sleeps.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pass


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

10/10 would date that blue dreamboat <3

by that i mean sonic of course not that alpaca thing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe in a vitreous way


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure, if you don't mind my company.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

if i was a woman xD


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No, he's crazy. 

Plus he's ****ing banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, not good enough of a ball player.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Loool why you drinking so much hatorade. I'll justify my MVP's tonight.

No I wouldn't, he's a hater.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes. <3


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

no, that tiger was me once


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. His arms are too strong.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

No he's my sworn arch nemesis


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, he has minty fresh breath.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not. He throws stuff when he's having a hissy fit.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha At the 3 second mark 





And no I wouldn't, he's too savage :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope I only date winners.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

He is just my dealer ...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope.....he does entertain me though.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Possibly. We are good friends though, so..maybe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Possibly. We are good friends though, so..maybe.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems like a good match. I'll see you after the breakup


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Only if he looks like his userpicture


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

If she reads me bedtime stories.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No, he's ancient.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Not if he thinks 26 is ancient.


----------



## himawari (Jun 21, 2016)

No I'm straight.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No, I'm diagonal


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, she's diagonal.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Only if he is cheering for Argentina on the game.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure, Argentina's alright.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

nah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope.....too good for me .


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, because 0-4 :lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yea, because argentina just kicked some *** ! xD congrats and jk i am straight not diagonal lol

Colombia and chile tomorrow thoo


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Going to have to pass


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, because he thinks he is too good for the user above.
@Going crazy Yes, right? I wish we don't lose the finals like we always do ! Seems to be on purpose, lol.


----------



## Mike555 (Nov 26, 2012)

not into guys


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

not into liars


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I am more into twigs in settling disputes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah......I don't know where the hell sleepyville is either.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

no


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Probly. I could use some of that insolence in my life.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Nah......I don't know where the hell sleepyville is either.





Aribeth said:


> no


FeelsBadMan .


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Nah, I prefer women.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nah, 10 years too young


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No. (she's 9 years older than me)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah.....but we could definitely hangout though.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I dont really know him.


Maybe chill at the movies instead . ?

:3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Sure, but she can't tell Ayesha.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

stephcurry said:


> sure, but she can't tell ayesha.


lmaooo.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> lmaooo.


> :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, as long as his wife doesn't know..um...


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No, but we could be friends :stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um I said yes before but now.........its still a yes, lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No, your signature scares me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, you don't have a signature and thus cannot be trusted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um.......well........nope.


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No. Is dude.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes, as long as you direct that wink at me, hehe.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh wtf, you beat me to it. Well it's a no to you coz you just destroyed my chance with Smiddy. :/


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

^ I am confused now. lol


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes. I always have time for Darth Vader. I just hope you'll use that force chock for more sensual means. tee hee


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um, depends on gender, age etc. 

Not sure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

um, depends on gender, age etc. 

Not sure.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm getting used to your signature so maybe ...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

no


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I think you mean yes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah.....seems a little too thirsty, plus that avatar just killed her chances with me.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

No im not gay


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Absolutely. He's not gay.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am through my blue period and looking for a yellow or maybe a sexy red siren.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No, he has a penis and he'll probably tell Ayesha if we date.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No, plus he already has a loud mouth wife.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

**** yes I would


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

umm... :blush



noydb said:


> Yes, as long as you direct that wink at me, hehe.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> *Nah.....seems a little too thirsty, plus that avatar just killed her chances with me*.












you're a mess lol


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> No, he has a penis and he'll probably tell Ayesha if we date.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

No. If I was a guy, I probably would though, she looks pretty.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

noydb said:


> Oh wtf, you beat me to it. Well it's a no to you coz you just destroyed my chance with Smiddy. :/


You're actually starting to sound like Ralph a bit.

*shudders*.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Chelsalina said:


> yes I like your car *and older woman*


ouch.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

yes why not, she sounds cool.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

MamaDoe said:


> Beastiality is nasty. *That dog has some thick *** eyebrows looking like Drake though.*


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

no.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, I don't swing that way.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, just to spite the straight male SASsers trying to hurry and think of a flirtatiously clever post underneath Brittany.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Totally


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome. I'll swallow if you promise to call me.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Cashel said:


> Totally





JustThisGuy said:


> Awesome. I'll swallow if you promise to call me.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Awesome. I'll swallow if you promise to call me.


Well I hope so. If I'm paying for dinner I expect you to actually eat it.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> ouch.


Older not old (; but nothing wrong with being old ofc


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes... why not. 

just some luck, because everytime I've ever visited this thread its always been a guy on the last reply.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

Nope, he sounds way too nice for me


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No. I _really don't _actually swing that way.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@ActuallyBrittany

nope, she's not a guy.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

I'm afraid there's a fair amount of water in my way; the Pacific Ocean to be accurate.

But aside from that minor problem, I wouldn't mind dating a well-read person: Intelligence is an attractive quality after all.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

"Intelligence is an attractive quality after all."

Yes. I agree with the quote above.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No. I'm straight.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, i'm straight


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No, she's straight.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No she's straight.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

WTF I'm not a girl :lol No I wouldn't, he klowns around too much.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, you're not a girl


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, she drives a racecar and has cats.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes he likes my cats, but it ain't a racecar, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I like the car but i think she's into older dudes :b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, because you're right.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ofc who wouldn't.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

no


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

No, I only date people who have NBA Championship rings.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Ummm..... I won a championship in the 2015 NBA Finals, lol :b


If I was a girl then sure, but seeing as I am a straight male I shall have to pass.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah too skinny.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Lets do it kevin Fsociety.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I do like owls. Give a hoot, don't pollute or however that goes.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Not attracted to monsters with weird eyes.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, he could give me possible seizures while eating at a restaurant and I could choke and die on my spaghetti.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No...cause she's way too old for me...or I'm way too young....hmm...works both ways....*clicks reply*


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Jailbait.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Too old for me.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, I'm straight..


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> No, I'm straight..


Are you saying Ralph Wiggum is secretly a girl?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> Are you saying Ralph Wiggum is secretly a girl?


Perhaps..


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> Are you saying Ralph Wiggum is secretly a girl?


No, Brittany is actually a guy.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

noydb said:


> No, Brittany is actually a guy.


Ah, that clears things up.

You're both guys!


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

noydb said:


> No, Brittany is actually a guy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah cool person.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

Perhaps

He likes some of the things I do but then again he likes sports... xD


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, jailbait.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I dont know, maybe.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No avatar, no thanks.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, balding and too young.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No, too picky...


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

She is not concerned with the enviroment. My lack of avatar allows you to load the page some seconds faster, since the image does not have to be downloaded, and its just an useless picture.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

sajs said:


> She is not concerned with the enviroment.


What, why would you say that???? I'm not confirming or denying it btw.

And still no, because the lack of avatar makes me suspicious that you don't know how to upload one and I can't date someone who doesn't know how to use a computer.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No we'd have too much in common.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would give her a shot


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes ... to give him a shot (as in shoot him)



noydb said:


> What, why would you say that???? I'm not confirming or denying it btw.
> 
> And still no, because the lack of avatar makes me suspicious that you don't know how to upload one and I can't date someone who doesn't know how to use a computer.


I said "enviroment" as a way of refering to what I said about the "toxicity" of having an avatar.

Why is that important to you anyway? And most people don't actually know how to use it, or, better put, how to really use it, I think that died when assembly language was replaced by the high level counterparts, so good luck finding one that does know (and its not 80 years old)


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

sajs said:


> I said "enviroment" as a way of refering to what I said about the "toxicity" of having an avatar.
> 
> Why is that important to you anyway? And most people don't actually know how to use it, or, better put, how to really use it, I think that died when assembly language was replaced by the high level counterparts, so good luck finding one that does know (and its not 80 years old)


Look I don't understand 95% of this reply but I appreciate it anyway and above all I hope that one day you realize how much fulfilment uploading an avatar on SAS can bring to your life.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

At the state I'm in now I would date a rock 

About the user above me, I wouldn't date her (cause she's not looking for dates)


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

*shrug*


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes.... lucky I've visited here and by luck the person above is a female.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@KILOBRAVO, nah...he's into zodiacs. Also a wee bit too old.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

YES. 

*rubbing hands* and whispering - "Now I can finally find the secrets hiding inside the library of emma".


----------



## SoSo (Jun 19, 2016)

We have to date now, they took my post virginity.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope, too young. Too new.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I would date you so hard you wouldn't know what hit you.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Right back at ya babe.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> Right back at ya babe.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No, wouldn't want to interrupt what's going on there. :roll


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Cute avatar :kiss:


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

@Kilobravo

I didn't invite you in, so you must be a peeping tom.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd rather just date myself.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

depending on how naughty she can get


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

hahaha you guys are funny as hell on here. Been laughing reading all these.

(**** had to edit) yea have to try her as someone says, yes i am referring to sajs xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yea, sure


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

sajs said:


> depending on how naughty she can get





Going crazy said:


> hahaha you guys are funny as hell on here. Been laughing reading all these.
> 
> (**** had to edit) yea have to try her as someone says, yes i am referring to sajs xD


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd *still *rather date myself.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I only date people with sideways avatars.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes, cos that profile pic is so wolfy and romantic


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm not into bestiality.


#SorryBoutIt.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Eccentric artist = damn crazy


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd *still *rather date myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah she could probably match my humor.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Puppets are so damn scary.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

By the time I click reply, 10 people will probably have posted. But I'm willing to take the chance. It's a yes from me. :kiss


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

The thirst is real tonight.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh it was sajs. Never mind then. I take it back..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm usually straight, but for this girl...yes.  I mean that sense of humor plus profile pic xD @noydb


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Well I guess we're dating then?? :evil


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, calm down.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, calm down.



noydb said:


> By the time I click reply, 10 people will probably have posted. But I'm willing to take the chance. It's a yes from me. :kiss


You know it, babe


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL
You guys are wilding, ALL OF YA"LL ARE GROUNDED ! I mean banned lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Colombian mon spotted. Needs to be banned ASAP.

and, yes,to answer da thread's question.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

*No*


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yeban = yes and ban


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Ooooolee !


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm *still* not into bestiality.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

lets wait until I grabe you like a beast, then we'll talk.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, I don't like being harassed online.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Who said it was online? no no


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, because I'm now considering self-defense classes.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, because I am a self-defense instructor.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, because I prefer my instructor to be a butch lesbian.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, because she does not let other chicks say how much they love me and want to make this thread about us.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes, because I'd rather date myself.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Dates & Marries self at a lavish beach in the Bahamas. *The end.*


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

*Breaks up with self and exits thread.*


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, she talked to me and was pleasant in doing so.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes.


But only if he takes me to the mountain in his avatar on a wooden carriage and agrees to roast marshmallows in front of that castle.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, because she's an alien from Omega 7852


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes.

Because he can order a pizza for us in my native alien language. Props !


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No I'd rather date myself, but maybe for a slice of intergalactic pizza...


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

no I like pizza and the butt lies.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No. Just no.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Of course I would not.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No because I don't like new yorkers.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No because I'd be cheating on myself ...I'd break my own heart


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No because I don't date zombies missing their hearts.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes because she's can write her name on a piece of paper.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes because he isn't illiterate.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes cause


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No because I'm not eating his brains on the first date.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No cause picky eater


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No because he picks his own zombie limbs off and devours them in front of small children.
#Gross


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

She's absolutely bonkers. Nope.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes because he is so good at banning. :love2


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No cause noydb


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes because that emoji!!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

That awkward moment when you can't delete posts because the forum is buggy as all he'll on your phone. But sure. Dates.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

That awkward moment when the person of your dreams suddenly starts dating the person who posted above her.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nah he wears his heart on his sleeve ..


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Undecided. I thought you were dating yourself. Might get complicated...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes cause honestly myself needs to get out more and do normal human interaction type thingy's


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Well then, ok, I guess I'd join you & yourself for normal human interaction type thingys... Sounds interesting.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No, because I'm too crazy for someone else


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Ya, she's crazy


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No because it's not him.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yep, got me rolling xD
#DaThirstIsReal This weekend Loool


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

yea hes crazy and funny af

jk not gay lol


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

No because he's too thirsty for cheerleaders at the games.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

She wishes 8)


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

noydb said:


> She wishes 8)


*Turn Ons: this is a dating site?*


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

*Turn offs: using what I've written on my profile against me. *

You could've had THIS, _mate_ !!!
<-----------


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow SASsy. :]


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, for being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

@noydb No, she is accusing someone of "using" something that SHE wrote in her PUBLIC profile, of what thing is she going to accuse you if you date her? That you are abusive? a perv? Don't wanna know.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

AS it stands; I prefer lady parts

But in another lifetime maybe.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No.

You seems not to be sure. So, lets analyze your sentence are your choosing of words "I *prefer* lady parts", why not "I *only like* lady parts" ? Do you think there is anything hidden in what you wrote? Was this a revelation for you? Think about it, you don't have a girlfriend, right? Can this be due to something that you don't want to accept?

I don't know ...


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

sajs said:


> No.
> 
> You seems not to be sure. So, lets analyze your sentence are your choosing of words "I *prefer* lady parts", why not "I *only like* lady parts" ? Do you think there is anything hidden in what you wrote? Was this a revelation for you? Think about it, you don't have a girlfriend, right? Can this be due to something that you don't want to accept?
> 
> I don't know ...


Analysing semantics?

kek, I know what I like and don't like ol' chap, don't presume anything


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Protozoan said:


> Analysing semantics?
> 
> kek, I know what I like and don't like ol' chap, don't presume anything


Tell me more ...










lol, I am just messing with you.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

sajs said:


> Tell me more ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, and lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

uke 













Jk, yes!!!!!!! Hahah gotcha!!! Hahaha!!!! !!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!! !!!!! !!!!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

there's too much sexual tension between us


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm straight, and I don't know the person above me, so I can't say if I want to hang out with him or not.
But if someone wants to chat, from time to time, i'm always open for that.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I like chatting but I'm not particularly good at it :stu


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

yes she's not good at chatting


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, he would be playing that silly "Ban the person above you" game too much without paying attention to me, finally I am going to have to tell him "we have problems, Steph" and he will say "What do you mean?" and I will say "its just not the same anymore" + "I think we need to take a break" / "we should start seeing a relationship's counselor".

Bottom line, its not going to work.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

yeah, funny guy :lol


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

yeah, funny guy :lol

Note to the next poster: if you say no, I will honestly report you to the mods.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is she the last woman on Earth?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Is he the last man on Earth?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No way.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

:door


(That's a no)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe, don't know her too well but she seems sweet.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

no he's a harden fan


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yea sure


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just couldn't.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Who could resist a smiley green face ...not me


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, le gustan los viejos verdes.

@Kevin001 Only if he can explain me how he joined on Jan 2015 and he has 26,174 posts. If he posted 50 times per day since he joined until today, it can be possible, but I am not sure if it is the case.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope he wants to know too much. Check my post per day average, lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

nah, hes way above my post average


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, I know what he did last summer.
@Kevin001 Now I am interested, that's pretty amazing. I think you got a server for your own, the post and the list of friends.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No, he did not know who Stephen Curry is.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No he is a married man.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, he has good morals.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Needs to spend his extra time working on his game under crunch time.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

No, he doesn't know how to answer questions.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep he loyal.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Perhaps


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah.......I'm a one woman man at this point. Sorry little cub.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

0/10 not enough legs, needs 8 or more


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Sure, never dated a single celled organism before; but as they say, "don't knock it 'til you've tried it" :b


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

No, not enough vagina. I dig the Communist Roman flag though.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

^ Future _*bae*_.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Straight as a ruler. :no


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No, i prefer aliens


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

No, I prefer humans


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes maybe, she sounds like an alien


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes maybe, he sounds like a human


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Possibly, she seems to like pretty flowers.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Sure. What girl wouldn't want a trooper. ?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Why not, she seems pretty cool.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nope, I'm a pauvrebird.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Nah I don't date Cash, cash is for spending. #getmoney


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

As long as you're willing to spend that cash on me


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, why not. I can also provide a tissue/hankie for you to blow your nose with.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

That's very nice of you but I prefer to use my finger. You probably have a really nice accent though, so yes, we can date.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Gender is female so yeah i would date the crap of the user above me .


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmmmm!, probably not. he does look a bit aggressive with that weapon in his hand.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Still a yes. 



TheInvisibleHand said:


> Gender is female so yeah i would date the crap of the user above me .


You would date my poop?? ?? ?? ? ? ? ?? !


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, I like stuff


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

TheOLDPrince said:


> Yeah, I like stuff


Yea, I like men who like stuff.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, she seems cool.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No. To avoid the inevitable rejection.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, even though he does have a very cute puppy avatar.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, why not, she seems cool.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No. He hates me.


----------



## Timeylordy (Oct 31, 2015)

No sorry, I'm straight


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

With that username? Yes. 

With that age? No.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

My pet penguin is afraid of Wales, so I'm gonna have to turn you down.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, because he's Here, and I'm There. And too young.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> No, because he's Here, and I'm There. And too young.


No, I only date chicks that drive AT LEAST a luxury sports car. I have expensive taste >


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, because too picky. Aren't supercars practically automatic nowadays?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nah, she's too old.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, cause likes young girls.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

yes maybe


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, for not getting the joke. Because you're only a year older...nevermind


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

mc borg said:


> nah, she's too old.


burnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, for siding with him. Obviously I got the joke, lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No, for not getting the joke. Actually, I don't care about the joke.

No, for being too old.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> No, for not getting the joke. Actually, I don't care about the joke.
> 
> No, for being too old.


Yes because give me attention.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd like to be / under the sea / In an octopus' garden in the shade / 

but no too blessed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wouldn't date, but would hit it.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes because you're kinkz. I like that.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No because I've been in a long term relationship for 7 years. I hope everyone knows I'm just messing with you guys. lol
I hereby ban myself from this thread.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

No for leading us on. My hearts broken!!!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

```

```



PrincessV said:


> Yes because give me attention.


*Throws attention at you*
@PrincessV (Just in case we are not getting quotes from each other) :O

For some reason I am not getting quotes from you, and some other people, I think. Some time back I noticed a couple quotes I never got on the same day and was supposed to write a thread about but I forgot ..


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> *Throws attention at you*
> 
> @PrincessV (Just in case we are not getting quotes from each other)
> 
> ...


No... you're just ignoring me... admit it...  It's a match made with Tyler? Who's tyler -_-

Hehe thanks for the attention, it gives me so much joy.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

PrincessV said:


> No... you're just ignoring me... admit it...  It's a match made with Tyler? Who's tyler -_-
> 
> Hehe thanks for the attention, it gives me so much joy.


Yea, you totally got me. It's bro advise from this website, ignore the girl and you'll finally get her 

Do you smoke it or do you stuff into brownies?

I don't know, get away Tyler, I wasn't supposed to match you..


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> Yea, you totally got me. It's bro advise from this website, ignore the girl and you'll finally get her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww... you'd go through such lengths for me? -blush-

Okay I have no clue what you're saying. I need to do an essay, stop distracting me!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

PrincessV said:


> Awww... you'd go through such lengths for me? -blush-
> 
> Okay I have no clue what you're saying. I need to do an essay, stop distracting me!


*Finds dictionary about girls*

*LIFTS A LITTLE BIT ABOVE THE TABLE AND DROPS. THE BOOK MAKES A BIG BOOMING SOUND AS IT HITS THE TABLE TOP"

Stop distracting me, means stop distracting me 
Stop distracting me, can also mean to keep going

*thinks*

I'll let you go today, because I have some anime to watch anyway.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> *Finds dictionary about girls*
> 
> *LIFTS A LITTLE BIT ABOVE THE TABLE AND DROPS. THE BOOK MAKES A BIG BOOMING SOUND AS IT HITS THE TABLE TOP"
> 
> ...


Well, well, well... enjoy your anime, Mr. Nerdy  Maybe you can tell me more about what anime you're watching, later? I'm looking forward to it. ^_^


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

No, because I'd **** it up anyways, so what's the point.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm more of an ernie person.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, too scary...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, my ticket to London, wooo!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah she likes cats.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, sorry, but I do like dogs though.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Of course, he likes dogs


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah Daria is awesome.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Daughter of Zeus and queen of the underworld? hell yes!

social climbing ftw

though 'meeting the family' might be a bit intimidating :b


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Barakiel said:


> My pet penguin is afraid of Wales, so I'm gonna have to turn you down.


:lol :lol this was the giggle I thought couldn't happen tonight.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

The chick from Fifth Element? Definitely!

Oh, the user's a dude... just wear some eye shadow and tuck your d**k back, and we're good.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, a few beers down the pub sounds good to me. Just don't get too close with those teeth. :um


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sure, but numbers make me nervous.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, I love ninjas. I admire their stealth and nonchalance. Maybe you could teach me the ninja arts.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmmm, maybe, if she weren't on the other side of the globe.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I don't see why not.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Hell yeah. I love a woman who's not afraid to bring an old thread to the front page.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, too young, oh and male too. Love the dog though.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Trooper

unfortunately a couple years too old for me


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

@Azazello, where have you been all my life? Screw dating, let's get married right now.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

@Azazello It's a date. :b

Sorry @Wolfology, a couple of beers and a game of pool down the pub though ?.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

@Azazello I heard Royal Richmond park in London is supposed to be lovely, lots to do and see.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I think he's dating Azazello, so not gonna come in between


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah I'm taken but she is cool though.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

She's an absolute BABE, yo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, never around when I need him. Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

she hates me . but i would still date her. i like her brown skin .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no. he hates me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

If I can find her .. and she wants to eat red meat with me then yea


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe if he doesnt force me to eat red meat. i only eat chicken and stuff


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

no, i am placing a temporary ban on dating woms from the east,


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Nope. Not homosexual + he is racist


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yea sure if he isnt racist


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Only if she is racist


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Sry, I only date bad girls not sad girls.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

Nope. Too much of an age difference.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

nope age difference


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm not really into zoophilia, but I would certainly kiss and hug the hell out of that little bird :3


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah too young. She is just a baby chick.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no because i prefer souls that belongs to demons than kevin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope she is too lost for me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

nope too many women.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Alostgirl said:


> nope too many women.


yes, my heart would be a beacon for you whenever you found yourself lost again, leading you back into my arms, and then bed later


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah male


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

nah too old


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Def would if i were gay. Cute chick who's also a princess. Sign me up!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

def would if i was *****. she's pretty


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Nah male


We have had our differences Kev but we could make it work.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yes, I would date SFC01


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

idk


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

She's really _bootiful_, but I might be taken.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe?


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

Who needs dating when there's P O R .... . Also Im not really into bestiality so gonna pass. with the whole.. chick thing.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

yea of course ..


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Definitely not. Sounds like a loser. 

EDIT: Oh, you got in my way. It applies to you now.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

But of course! Why wouldn't I, right nonexistant nordic dragon-slayer?


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Baby, we've fuked at least 3 times. How are we not dating yet? From here on out it's official.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

You butted in! It was meant literally for anyone else!
I don't know... maybe it's an FWB arrangement... how do we seal the deal otherwise?
I...I-I... I like you Siegfried... w-would you go out with me?
That edit was not seen before.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

YES, I'll go out with you. Tonight. _Le Cinq_. Everything on me of course.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Ah, before, my hands were trembling, but now it's my heart! _Le Cinq_! SAS just made a couple!


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

This post is just to block anyone from referring to my maiden in this thread. Sush, away. I've built a wall around her.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

the thread worked - we have our first young gay couple in Jonas and Siegfied - congrats boys - room for a small one ?


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

There always is in other relationships, but Siggy just takes it all up with his Kilogram though. (I won't forget the Jonas)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no im not gay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Nope, more than a decade younger than me lol. I'm an old gal now i guess! 30 here I come!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh why not


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Sure but the rainbow gotta go.......


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope its a boy again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Nope, it's a boy... why do I keep getting birds and males? Jeez


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Maybe? :stu But he seems to be cold for some reason, I'd prefer being cool


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too young


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Nope, he got on my way ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) Also, too old and male... again


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, my mom told me to stay away from European guys


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, confused people turn me on so much (o yah bby never become certain just stay confused mmm)


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

He seems a bit weird... but why not? He's a walking taco.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Well hello there :b 
Weird is my middle name  

actually its fabio 

jk (and also the confused people thing haha)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, the minty aftertaste would remind me of kissing my grandmother, who would always squeeze my butt after kissing me, which left me feeling slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Nope, he is afraid of Europeans... the profile picture clearly proves it


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

depends


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah....she is a cheater.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope its kevin again..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No, he's too agressive


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no


----------



## Sonder (Feb 13, 2017)

Im gonna say no, but that is a cute chick


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm not sure... don't know how old he is. Could be 20, could be 80, who knows :stu


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes but I need to be fed twice a day and taken for walks.


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

sure,


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Whataburger? Im in


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope....first he is a male .....second he is always walking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

No. I'm way too old for him.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

No because you know what, **** the Welsh.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

No, because most definitely **** the English. :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

No because Wales and England should be allies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

I would give it a thought if the username had a 007 in it, but currently - nah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

nah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I couldn't stand always coming in 2nd in his eyes to Tom Brady


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope very far
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Nah


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Nah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, he goes to bed too early.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Niji (Feb 5, 2017)

Too creepy for me sry


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Nope doesn't have a touch of bae


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

No. Nothing personal DemonSoul, it's not your fault you were born a male  Also, Kevin001 has a creepy profile picture, I agree. The circle of hands was much better, just saying.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I prefer Nintindo


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

No, his jokes are terrible.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

No. Also, my nickname is not related to the console. Not intentionally at least... I'm not interested in dating castles either, so no chance bae. CloudChaser...


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

No but only because he just rejected me and I literally can't even.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm sorry CloudChaser, I don't think we were meant for each other.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No, grazie / Tak


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. She's so cool.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

I feel like we could understand each other.  #Syanna


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

maybe? he seems cool.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nah she is from anotherside of the world
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yes :blush


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, he is not far away.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, he's not that lucky!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, but on the condition of getting pancakes on Sunday.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> Yes, but on the condition of getting pancakes on Sunday.


I'm pretty sure too young...:serious:


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Xenacat said:


> I'm pretty sure too young...:serious:


Think you too far away, but yes if I got to know you and liked your personality &#128578;


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sorry, Hobbits are a bit too short for me and hell is way too hot. Wow, I sound so picky. 
@gunner21 Nope. Waffles only, pancakes can suck it.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes why not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Sorry, Hobbits are a bit too short for me and hell is way too hot. Wow, I sound so picky.
> @gunner21 Nope. Waffles only, pancakes can suck it.


Even better! Waffles have those little tiny squares that you can put syrup in. BUT BUT BUT it HAS TO BE genuine maple syrup.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

gunner21 said:


> Even better! Waffles have those little tiny squares that you can put syrup in. BUT BUT BUT it HAS TO BE genuine maple syrup.


You did not say whether or not you would date lackofflife!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> You did not say whether or not you would date lackofflife!


No, he's outta my league. Neither did you btw with this reply. Also, are the waffles served with real maple syrup or not.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No, because he demanded pancakes as first choice when everyone knows waffles are better! Tisk tisk.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

No, because she should understand that when some people say pancakes, they mean waffles or pancakes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I prefer Cookie Monster


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

farfegnugen, Do you want this?  

lol jk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Duh. Unlimited tacos.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably not, because male. They seem alright from the little I searched their topics though


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool guy but no.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, he would just be jealous of my mad skills


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, I already sleep too much without visiting Sleepyville


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No but we could definitely hang out.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

His avatar reminds me of marijuana, so there's a strong possibility I might.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe.....it is marijuana silly lmao.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, but would be open to hanging out


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh, I would. *-*


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems too fixated on Zombieicecream


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. because your teeth are too sharp and your tounge's way too small. and you're a bloke, so everything's wrong here.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, I dig cats.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes !, she likes donuts i like donuts 100% match 4 sure.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup. We could eat donuts and make donut babies in our donut house and do donuts in our donut car!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I Do nut

She's already dating the guy above


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup because of the pun!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Only if she promises to make me onion rings! :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll probably be in Texas next week, but no.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, I like saying his user name out loud.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, cats and milfs are two of my favorite things.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah he is too thirsty.


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

totally, he's a popular and nice guy


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup. She likes cats, baking and Pink Floyd!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes yes yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

no, he's too interested in that other young lady. He wouldn't even be able to see me around the hearts currently in his eyes.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

yes


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Why not?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes no yes no yes no
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, way too indecisive


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no he watchs too many cartoons
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah just a boy.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no he is old and a boy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not until he quits eclipsing the sun and making my solar powered devices useless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

he is a 26 year old boy so no
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevin oh kevin. Yea I'm sure I would, but I think he's taken


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Felicsha oh felicsha. Yea I'm sure I would, but she isn't down for a LDR. I'm single though lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nohohoo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I could be your mom-no....


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Felicsha oh felicsha. Yea I'm sure I would, but she isn't down for a LDR. I'm single though lol.


Oh no, sorry about that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Patch said:


> Oh no, sorry about that.


Its fine, happens. :smile2:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no it wont happen im not dating kevin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I think he's playing hard to get with Kevin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes. Mrs. Farfegnugen has a nice ring to it.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sure she seems witty and has good taste in cartoons


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah I would date her.

I love this quote. It foreshadows the bond between Red and Andy:

Red: [narrating, referring to Andy] I could see why some of the boys took him for snobby. He had a quiet way about him, a walk and a talk that just wasn't normal around here. He strolled, like a man in a park without a care or a worry in the world, like he had on an invisible coat that would shield him from this place. Yeah, I think it would be fair to say... I liked Andy from the start.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes 😊


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Patch said:


> Yes &#128522;


sorry but i have to ask, how did u get that emoji like that

its not an  or a smiley, wat is it lol


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

mt moyt said:


> sorry but i have to ask, how did u get that emoji like that
> 
> its not an  or a smiley, wat is it lol


It's the emoji keyboard on my phone. I didn't use it from this site.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Patch said:


> It's the emoji keyboard on my phone. I didn't use it from this site.


ah no wonder!


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes cause I'm curious to know what zombieicecream tastes like.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I would, but I'll have to ask the missus from the top of the page if I am still allowed dating people in this thread.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

no because I hate waiting >:-|


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup. We're both on the East Coast, but more importantly, there's a cat on her boob that resembles one of mine.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, I like Beavis and cats.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

No

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No because they're obviously lying about their age and I don't date dishonest people.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

nah but his weed must be fiiire.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No lol


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

Nah I'm straight but I'll smoke with Kevin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, too young


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably so.....nice girl.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no i aint gay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Nah

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


----------



## criesofsilence (Jan 1, 2017)

Maybe if he was a girl...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Too far away


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, she has a nice backside from looking at her avatar pic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wtf lol. Nah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, he seems like a great guy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no i think he lost his mind after crisigv said yes to him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes we can both sit and watch beautiful sunsets(or sunrises) together.


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

No

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

No, I'm asexual, I don't date. But the person wrote nothing about them, not even an avatar... so I can't see anything to like or dislike... But I need someone more expressive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No they are asexual, don't date. Asexual people don't date?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I can make an exception for him, maybe maybe.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't know... Peut-être?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe if he wore something sleeky and took me to a nice seafood place.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

^ What if I wore this?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> ^ What if I wore this?


Definitely yes!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, I can't go back to Texas. All my exes live there.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Karsten said:


> No, I can't go back to Texas. All my exes live there.


That's why I hang my hat in Tennessee :lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't know. Depends. If he can write me poems, sing country songs and bake bread at the same time, sure.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, I'd only disappoint ...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, we can spend our time disappointing each other.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ok I'm curious as to how you'd disappoint me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I sure would. We can go spelunking sometime. I found a great new spot.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yep. Too attractive to not date.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Would not hesitate


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd ninja date her.
It's when you have a date with someone but someone else shows up


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lmao. I will ninja date him as well. So, two people who weren't originally supposed to date end up dating.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Idk, her ninja moves seem a little fast for me.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

He's confused about me, forever alone :crying:.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope he is a male
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, he's bipedal


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope he's panicking all the time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Too emo for me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Too Kevin, needs to take it down a notch 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if she keeps the cats away from me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Only if he keeps the weed away from me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, I need someone that can be my drug mule


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Only if he shares the goods that I'll be shoving up my bum

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wtf lol....nah she is too extreme for me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, extreme sports would make him dizzy


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Too loud. I need someoen with a soft speaking voice.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea, he's a funny guy


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes please.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too thirsty


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes please.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Why not. Ohhhh, Canada.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

For a cupcake I'm yours


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Date? No. But I'd hit it. And if I'm honest, would probably quit it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe if he bought me some candy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Kevin001, my eternal nemesis on this thread. The European Parlament has forbidden us Europeans to date Americans, so... there you go.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes.

I'd find out who he(she?) really is.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Only if he likes buttsex


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes so he can find out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol ya


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well.....um.....nope


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

non


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hell yeah.


----------



## boymeetsworld (Mar 23, 2017)

It's a woman, so.. yeah!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too thirsty


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

maybe, if he wasn't so obsessed with watching sunsets


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, she's a banner.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ya


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, I could feed your turtle strawberries.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

farfegnugen said:


> Sure, I could feed your turtle strawberries.


I read "feed" as "feel" and thought turtle strawberries were like naughty bits.

Ya.

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I read "feed" as "feel" and thought turtle strawberries were like naughty bits.
> 
> Ya.
> 
> Sent from the future


It does sound a little dirty. 

nah, for some reason I am having visions of Limp Bizkit


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Patrick = Starfish = Chocolate Starfish and Hotdog Flavored Water? 

I said yas, dammit.

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep and yes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

also maybe. Need to know what's strange tho. 

Note to next poster: before making your judgment, look at my profile page. Just sayin' its common sense


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Doesn't look on profile page and gives a quick hell no, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has seen profile page many times, still gives a hell no. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No because her avatar is always staring at me


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yup your head is so pointy and your tooth so clean


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. I expect nightly poetry readings.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk is he going to cook for me? :laugh:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No he'll want me to cook for her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ya


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe if he introduces me to some Sherpas


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> maybe if he introduces me to some Sherpas


maybe if he introduces me to some herpes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

No.. he might have herpes.

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably if she promises not eat all my goldfish


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

No, but only for the sake of his goldfish, my cat is the animal equivalent of a SEAL Team 6 member when it comes to fish. Also farf just gave me herpes, thanks ya *******.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, doesn't appreciate my gifts and has trained his cat to be the Freddy Kruger of the fish world.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope seems thirsty


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only if he gives up Tom Brady


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Only if he is 100 percent over Kevin when we date

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Only if she approves of the 3 piece vinyl rain suit I'd be wearing on our first date.


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

Yeah, he has a nice profile pic and cool hobbies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, is probably really sweet but I don't wanna see flashing lights


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

haram so no


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

we are already dating .


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You tell me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems like a 3 sock puppet deal. Can we go for falafels?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no becoz yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No he is just a boy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no becoz he is just a duck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

.._-__.--


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope the old man has nothing left in the tank.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes! This young strapping man is at the pinnacle of his youth and attractiveness.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I think she's a girl so no.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Uhh yes 😮


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes i would. She is hot and has a good heart and a funny personality.

I was very sad when she removed me as a friend and told me to stop talking to her....:/

(to xenacat)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

perhaps if I can find a hijab that makes my eyes sparkle


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, hi there, sparkly eyes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Perhaps


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm I'm pretty sure I would.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Haha, fine then, sure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yup, I've always wanted to visit Canada .


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

mosquitoes the size of birds and the moose are pretty shady ^

Sorry Kevin, I think I'd rather go with twistix. She likes my twinkling eyes.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i dont like his blood type
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

As long as he's at least 18

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope...has cats.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Nah, has something against cats.. :sus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No, cuz he alien


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

He's a grand pa, so no.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ya, he's a handsome lad.

Sent from the future


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok lets date !, let me first charge my teleport machine.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, he has a chainsaw and I don't want to get on his wrong side


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, did you just ditch me for Overdrive? :/
That sparkle is fading


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes but you'd have to be ok with watching Netflix...a lot.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I'm not flexible enough to play naked twister. 

I think I need to find some Visine fast.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no becoz of frogs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

maybe, if he wasn't so concerned about frogs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw, cuz she involved in Beccism


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. Has a beautiful name.
Edit: The second part was meant for Becca. But the first part applies to you too :mushy.

(I see we are taking over this thread. Good job guys.)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, he's kewl


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, he's cute.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

seems like he has already found his soulmate, so no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No because she grills lettuce


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No because he's a rabbit and I suppose he's gonna give me vegetarian food all the time.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no becoz he is a potato
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

no, because its a male


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no he is too positive about negative things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes sure.

(I also have permanent diarrhea.)

(And I tend to play with TV remotes until they break)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No because he has stomach issues


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, because of his evil rabbit plans


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Only if she confesses to her Beccan ways


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Only if he stops flying.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not sure, he doesn't like flying :/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. I like unsure people. I'm always unsure myself.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he can be unsure about being unsure


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll pass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not into beastaility


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, he's only into bunny rabbits


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm, has something against bunny rabbits?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think so


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no becoz he takes this thread too serious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No, because I'm also a potato


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes a potato
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ore ida


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Bold & crispy Zesty twistix


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, I'm a sucker for floppy ears


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yes, I'm a sucker for suckers.

Sent from the future


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

They are in the future, so probably not.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No. I am straight. Sorry about that.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

It's ok. 

No. But is a great man that women love.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I love cats, sure


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Would date her in a heartbeat if I ever had the chance to do so. Seriously.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

You said yes, so I say yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Awwwwwww.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not if he's dating Crisi. Always a day late.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lets celebrate SAS style. :yay :eyes :whip :banana :cup


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

farfegnugen said:


> not if he's dating Crisi. Always a day late.


There are plenty of fish in the sea my friend. >


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

he knows how I feel. This thread needs more bunnyisms.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, for the bunnyisms


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Of course. She's really sweet.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

too much cheerfulness :no :serious:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah. Has rejected me too many times in this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope gets rejected too much something must be wrong.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. Is a sexual deviant worse than even myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lmao.....nope don't date Klowns.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, his ears are wonderful, but his eyes seem untrustworthy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How could you!.....just when I was legit thinking about it.....nope now.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry about that. You're cute and fluffy with beautiful ears, I'm sure you're gonna find someone


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd give it a shot, why not


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd give it a shot, why not


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he wore skin and had some kind of eyes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Is a girl, so no. I also don't know where nowhere is.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not. Midnight eating is something I try to avoid.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Out of my league.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sure, but he would have to take care of our 25 cats.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sure be she would have to change the litter of our 25 cats.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Doesn't want kids... YES!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Already taken by the cupcake eating man.   :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Great guy but nope.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no the ears are too big


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmm... too young for me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably so, great girl.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

maybe............. no those ears again~~~~~


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

:no


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:yes


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Oui !, elle est cool cette fille.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Dam, that arm be looking nice. And that knife is on point.

What is your kik, bb?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. Cooks delicious breakfasts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too old.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah, Too young :stu


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Nah, Too young :stu


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, but I would adopt her


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

no, but I would adopt her


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, but I would adopt him first so that he can't adopt me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol......no because she plans on torturing me after she adopts me.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no because he's my son. Shouldn't you be at school Kevin?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, too negligent with her kids


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope won't give my mom a chance.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

who wouldnt ?! 
alright, this is getting gay xD maybe if i was a chick with lots of feathers lool


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Nope. Creepy age gap. Plus I don't put out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, he doesn't put out.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no he doesn't have moustache


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

nO! (no offense) but n000000.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

NO! she said no to my son :no


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

For sure


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not sure. Don't know if those are sunglasses or his eyes


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

She must conduct a pearson correlation coefficient


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he has an official flying certificate approved by the International Mint Society


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

No too young plus a lady.....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty sure


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No, because there's no feeding after midnight.


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

No because you're a red arrow.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

meowmeow3 profile says 2 yo. A 2 years old? Maybe a bit too old for me. lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, probably would want me to praise him plus he's got worms


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No, he's got a problem with worms.


:um


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Ya

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

too young


----------



## TimRobbins (Mar 16, 2017)

Anything with a hole.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, I heard he's engaged to a donut


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

naw she is too old


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he constantly wrote me poems about ants


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah that would be incest


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, I would probably kill him come football season, then his mom would be mad at me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No, I'd never let him be Kevin's stepdad


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No she is familia.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Busy at the moment


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sure!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, and then we could rule the north together!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, ominous describes well most of the people I end up dating.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope has low standards.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Nope.... You're too young for this thread, Kevin!


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

Female- Check

Around my age- Check

Likes Forrest gump- Check

Check mate my friend we're a match made in heaven.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns a watch: unknown
is a watch: check
likes to say "check": check

Result of this checklist: unknown


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

i suppose

toast is my type!


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

If was inclined both ways then perhaps I might be interested, but alas I don't so...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe. But so far away. And only 17 posts?? Lol, kidding.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I would! Provided she's into women as well, of course


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Not holding my breath for either of the above. Women do not want emotional baggage from a painfully shy or lonely man.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know, he seems to be taking this thread a little too seriously.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

ops


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope seems unconfident in himself.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Nope, doesn't like unconfident people


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

okay, if he lent me his compass


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no he has more blogs than me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Dont think so, she's a big chicken as can be seen in the picture  plus she seems to have an eye for the guy above


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't think so, because he called my pic a big chicken plus I don't have an eye for the guy previously above. a lot of false accusations


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

My compass only points at those who try their hardest, so not sure


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

No you're probably older than 2. And you're a bunny.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope jail bait.


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

No because you're way older than 2.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

I like her personality but the age thing is troubling. Come back in 20 years


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


> I would! Provided she's into women as well, of course


well if you set that up, can I join you guys :yay:whip:high5:blush lol



forever in flux said:


> I like her personality but the age thing is troubling. Come back in 20 years


probably would if i was gay. cool guy

sorry for sabotaging your date, that's not what friends do

you'll just have to post again


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no because you mentioned ljubo


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

forgetmylife said:


> probably would if i was gay. cool guy


Cheers mate, I'd date you too if I was gay :kiss



demon queen said:


> no because you mentioned ljubo


No because I have no idea what you're on about :b

I like ljudo though; he's a troll and also probably genuinely suffering from mental health problems.
I love his thread about the doctor shoving her finger up his arsehole, made me laugh out loud :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, I'd date that sexy tortoise.


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms (Jun 9, 2017)

Sure. What time should I pick you up?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no she already started dating the user above


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

his blonde avatar still makes me aggressive, but he likes bread and knows how to make pink tea, ...so maybe


----------



## neonknight77 (May 21, 2017)

EBecca said:


> his blonde avatar still makes me aggressive, but he likes bread and knows how to make pink tea, ...so maybe


yeahh, chick looks wicked cool just reading her bio. Definitely has an idea what she wants. Also funny ".........and cats of course" like I should not even need to be reminded.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, no, seems into EBecca. But that's okay, I'm just here for the cucumber sandwiches.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Sure sure


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope....talks to herself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

nope he bans tooooooo much


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope....never calls me, she doesn't write, doesn't say how was you day, nothing.....I can't deal.....I just can't. Lol.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Denied me brussels sprouts. I don't know if I can forgive that.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure, why the hell not?!? :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

maybe


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

if she is a female maybe


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no too young


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

maybe..........


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

maybe not


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

maybe


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms (Jun 9, 2017)

Of course I would. Who wouldn't want to date a "demon queen"


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No, I'm probably not demon enough


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

maybe


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

If I was into men, sure. Seems like a reasonable human being.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Karsten said:


> If I was into men, sure. Seems like a reasonable human being.


lol funny :lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, I can't compete with Karsten. They seem to be soulmates.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

she brings the best bread for me everyday so maybe


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

well he is very aggressive so I never know when his temper might change! if he manages to calm down, maybe


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, i like KFC.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Heck yeah! He's a cute Frenchman


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope she has eyes for another guy.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

:cry But I only have eyes for you, baby.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Too aggressive for me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too pale .

@waterfairy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no he has a weird gif addiction


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No I'm too old for him.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure!


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

But we're the same age.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope he doesnt have an avatar and secondly im not gay


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

i dont know what flife is and why he lacks it. so i have to say no


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no because he didnt get that my username means lack of a ****ing life


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes because I like aggressive dudes


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Probably...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes because I like rich dudes


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

No, because she can't make up her mind about aggressive dudes


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes because she likes RPGs


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, because she is one cute bunny!


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Jealous


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure has beautiful, shapely ears and like potatoes


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nah, that's a scary beard you got there.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, I absolutely would date her, because I do not like seeing beautiful people sad or lonely. :wink2: :kiss:


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes because he's awesome with computers and I could use the help


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No, she only dates computer experts and my grandmother is better with technology than me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope she is blood so.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, he's my son! You should be doing your homework, Kevin!

To anyone who tries to date him:


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, she'd probably want me to take her kid to a ball game or something. Deadbeat parents are much more dateable.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hell no.....he disrespected my mom!


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

No, he should be doing his homework...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, because he lives in another country (maybe) and I am straight.


----------



## kicsibob (May 30, 2017)

Maybe, i guess


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe, i guess


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I would be interested, but his mom (EBecca) seems kinda intimidating








So not sure on this one.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I probably would, if I lived closer to her. :lol :haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno. He needs to meet a nice conchologist.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

With a scary avata like that ? , not a chance.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah..


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he bought me 12 sloths


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sure, because he needs a big hug







And we could geek out over programming, lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nah, I like guys. And she found a programming partner, lol.


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

Yes I would because well shes hot:blush


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

He thinks I'm hot? Good enough for me!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sure!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Naw.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nah.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um.....nah.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Um.....nah.


Everyone is saying "no" to each other on this page, haha! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah....its one big sausage fest what do you expect lol.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SAUSAGE FEST!!!!!! :lol :haha


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

What's wrong with a good ole sausage fest?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

_Gender: Female _
_Age: 23

_Uh, I don't even know you, but I'm tempted to say yes. I'll just say maybe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, his avi is about to skydive into the Earth


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, he judges books by their avatars


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't.....she does need a man though and I need a father.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no. but who doesn't want to have a cute fluffy gremlin as a son?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No and no he can't date @EBecca either!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:lol :haha


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, sorry. my son doesn't approve of this relationship


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe if she sends her kid off to boarding school or one of those rehabilitation camps where they do macaroni pictures.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

No, sorry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No, sorry.


----------



## foreigngirl (Jun 25, 2017)

no i woukd be newbiefor him as hes a old member of the forum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No she called me old lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

NO


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

he doesn't want to date my son! how dare you??
And no!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:lol :haha


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

He forgot to answer so I guess he doesn't want to date so no


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

seems like he knows how to use a compass, so maybe


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No. I don't have permission to do so.



Ominous Indeed said:


> He forgot to answer so I guess he doesn't want to date so no


I got a laugh out of the previous posts. That is all. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope....Anyone want to date @EBecca has to ask for my permission first!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nope. :lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nah.....


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Disinclined...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, not feeling it


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sure


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alright then


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes. I cannot take my eyes off her. She is so beautiful. :wink


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

His affections seem to lie elsewhere... I'll pass this time :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nah. :lol


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Carbon dating maybe 

(jk I'm only 1 year younger)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Red October said:


> Carbon dating maybe


:lol :haha


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

hey, you were supposed to say if you'd date me of not 0


* *


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Well guys aren't my thing so.....


----------



## Ramintafromlt (Jun 19, 2015)

I may, he looks like a nice guy from his posts


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Red October said:


> hey, you were supposed to say if you'd date me of not 0
> 
> 
> * *


Okay then...

No, I am straight. :lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

my son already said I'm not allowed to, so no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly, I think her kid ran away from home


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Maybe. But nobody tell Kevin please!


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Only if they stop eating bread.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

never! he hates bread! Bread! I'm trying not cry right now...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

EBecca said:


> Maybe. But nobody tell Kevin please!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


>


everything's fine










(oh and he's my son, so no, I wouldn't date him)


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

19 and has kids. Puts out too easily. Nah.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sorry, my friend. I am not into guys.


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Hmm probably yes.. need to hear his accent first


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no. You're too young for dating, son. Go play with lego


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

too overprotective... go play in traffic, Kevin...it will help with your agility and make you a fine dancer one day


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I'd love a farfegnugen jr.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, he already found his one and only


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Nah, she's drugged up and homeless.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no! I used to live in a forest but he bought the forest and kicked me out


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

No, I kicked her out because she tried to bake bread in the forest and ended up burning down 2/3rds of it like a maniac.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Maybe.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No because I don't swing that way.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Maybe


haha, thanks! :wink :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No cause 2's company 3's a crowd


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Sure. He's a fellow earthling.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Would love to, she's a sweet girl


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes!! Very thoughtful, caring guy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope she has way too many guys after her....I'm out.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Do not :lol I would've said yes, but you obviously don't want me :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm I'll see.........got a feeling she would keep me up all night. I'm so not a night person.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No....I'll behave I promise.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Aw yeah. All dem sammiches.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, I don't think he could handle my sammiches


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Bby, I can handle ALL the sammiches. Spicy. Saucy. Feisty. You name it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw cuz he is obsessed with sammiches


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too short .


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Nope because he contradicts himself. I thought you liked short people!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope I like short women....no dicks for me .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thanks, I am straight. :lol


----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)

most definitely(;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thanks, I am only into women. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

I dunno, maybe..? lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Naw.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

Maybe..? lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You can't say ****ing maybe. How non-committal is that?

No. He seems like he's plotting something devious with that avatar/sig synergy.


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

Karsten said:


> You can't say ****ing maybe. How non-committal is that?
> 
> No. He seems like he's plotting something devious with that avatar/sig synergy.


No, he thinks i'm plotting something when i'm not.

I don't know anything about Amon, no info given so what should I say?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

GibberingMaw said:


> No, he thinks i'm plotting something when i'm not.
> 
> I don't know anything about Amon, no info given so what should I say?


Lol, fair enough. He doesn't leave much to go off of.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, I'd love to see New York


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ahh Maybe a couple times till the status changed from garbage, self esteem building exercise, then I'm outa there and you can hook up with a fancy man :teeth


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Sure... he doesn't seem to be plotting anything sinister at least :b


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes, seems like a genuine person.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, my son doesn't allow me to date monsters and other creatures hiding behind furniture


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, i'm a monster, sorry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No....she is way out of my league.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess not, since he's out of my league.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wait........I changed my mind! Lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

You two above are great comedians. :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I like kitties, so yes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably so


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

I dunno, maybe?

If I have to say yes or no, lets say no.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure, just not sure which one of the many eyes I look into.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Not sure at the moment.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

yep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yerp


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Sure. Seems mysterious.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if she owns a bakery


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No I'm afraid of bugs.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure! She gives great advice!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Naw.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No. Pathetic person.

Heads up, this was intended for a troll whose posts will be deleted at any moment now. No hate iAmCodeMonkey lol

No to iAmCodeMonkey. He already has a girl on okc


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. Mean person.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes mean person .


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No. He thinks I'm mean


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

waterfairy said:


> No. Pathetic person.
> 
> Heads up, this was intended for a troll whose posts will be deleted at any moment now. No hate iAmCodeMonkey lol
> 
> No to iAmCodeMonkey. He already has a girl on okc


Lol, I was seriously confused about that one. I thought maybe it was an inside joke or something.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am so confused now. :lol


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Fo' sho

That was to Tehutifatcow


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure! She seems like a nice lady. << That is for cinto :lol :haha


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Nope

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nope. :lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

he's a psychic potato, so yeah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, bugs scare me. :lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

he's scared of my pet ants, so no :no


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Makes me wet :O


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah he's too tall.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

idk, he's too busy prowling on OKC


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Maybe if he shaved and let his hair grow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No too ominous


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too popular for me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe if he wore a sweater vest and called me Thor


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

On a rainy day, sure


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Yuppers


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope seems thirsty


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey, there's a first time for everything in life


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, but I approve of his relationship with my son @Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No....approve? Mom I might.....run away.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Uh, no. :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, says no too often. Gotta be adventurous!


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Of course! 

If only I knew what it would what it would take to make her happy... I wish I had omnipotent magical powers to tailor a perfect world where Crisigv would be happy and safe from from all the hazards of the current one.

But since I have no such powers I do not know what I could offer her other than my empathy. :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## 16yrsoldboy (Jul 19, 2017)

Yeah, I would love to date a living organism


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Nah


What's wrong with me hon?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Are you a boy or girl?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Mogwai are genderless :wink2:


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Ok, we can do coffee.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure!


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

No thanks, sorry.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, too many scary eyeballs.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No, he use a 56k modem to watch porn.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, he lives in France and I like women. 



Overdrive said:


> No, he use a 56k modem to watch porn.


I don't watch porn that much anymore, haha. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

My phone crashed whilst loading this page which I take as a bad omen, so it's a no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I imagine his ma would kill me


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No he's afraid of Kevin's mom.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope my mom wouldn't approve


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I......would......the fun we would have. :clap


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Too calculated for me. She'd never fall for my games. :lol

*EDIT* 

No on account of him ninja posting. Someone who types that fast can't be trusted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too young.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope just a boy


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sheska said:


> No, but I would happily adopt him as the son I've never had. It be a sharing kind of relationship. He'd tell me all of his dark secrets and I'd make notes for personal use.


Unfortunately I've always been of the impression I'm an only child..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

who's next? Well, LOOK WHO JUST STEPPED INTO THE ROOM! See you later, say, 7:00 PM? Only if female tho.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't see why not.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No.....mom stop it....this is embarrassing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No, i don't like butt hairs


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

He doesn't have a title.. I was hoping for a prince or at least a knight. Idk...


----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

EBecca said:


> He doesn't have a title.. I was hoping for a prince or at least a knight. Idk...


Will a lord suffice?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not bad... also this is one of the most beautiful mustaches I've ever seen, so I'm gonna say yes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no comment


jk, here's the comment: comment


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No.....she's my mom and she isn't allowed to date.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, he's my gremlin son and he isn't allowed to date either! go to sleep child!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Nope, not feeling the chemistry.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, we can make our living room a dance floor.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes but nobody tell my son please


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No. I can't date someone who has a child.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope said no to my mom.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Nope. He's a momma's boy. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Haha whatever you know you would . 

Nope she teases too much.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, brags about how many seconds he can last


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no, cause not female. LOL. next person if female must look at profile before voting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, a little too mysterious


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I would have to learn Canadian first


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm........nope


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

no...:hide


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Doubt it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure. Gotta be adventurous. LMAO!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Wrong Planet


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no he doesnt like flying frogs


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I'll date anyone! Hell yeah!

Let's do this!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, he's already dating lackofflife


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no **** dating.......lets get married right now!
$EDIT$ this was for repix


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, I can't. He's getting married... Hope I'm invited to your wedding, so I can get drunk and cry there.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes but i need to divorce someone first


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't date divorcees.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope I like my women thick, lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Ya, ya, let's get this partay started


----------



## TangentialPoint (Aug 12, 2017)

No, I'd better not mess with dragons


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

No because she doesn't want to give dragons a chance


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, I accept her dragonness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya


----------



## QueenEtna (Aug 15, 2017)

Sure why not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Sure, a date, bring on that Aussie accent.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know, I've always liked q's, but he acts a little too hastily and he's not a woman.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems a bit jaded and isn't potato friendly


----------



## lilyvinn (Aug 11, 2017)

No photos of them, but I am sure theyre lovely! Wouldn't date because we don't seem to have much in common.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep, she's cute and seems nice


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

He's way too nice for me, I don't want to ruin him, lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, his monkey buddies dislike me


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. I'd hurt myself on his helmet.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Eh sure, he's cool.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No. I don't think I could make her happy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope doubts himself.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

yes, if that profile pic is real


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

he seems like a cool ghost but looks like he wants to date my son, so no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't know. We are already divorced.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya


----------



## tulipz (Jul 8, 2017)

Know almost nothing about you so probably not


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol no one knows about him. Hmm meh idk...maybe.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depends on my current mood, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm...........well..........idk you say the wrong thing and she'll probably cut you so thats a lot to deal with......hmm.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

So I used this Yes-No button online and I got 4 "Yes" in a row, and then 1 "No" so it's a no.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't know


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool, he's unsure. So we have something in common. My answer is: I don't know


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope she is off limits.......message for all guys who wanna talk to her!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Nope because he is overprotective


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't understand how quantum mechanics work, my knowledge is poor.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

My answer is yes and no at the same time


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm gonna say yes... I'm concerned for him though because the glass of his avatar is broken...be careful, might be witchcraft


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably has too many drug induced hallucinations of Wonderland from all the magic mushrooms


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

don't know if that was a yes or a no... but this could be us










just saying :stu


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet girl, I would love to


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope he better keep his eyes off my mom!


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes he is cute.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Hell yeah, B*tch!



EBecca said:


> don't know if that was a yes or a no... but this could be us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Sure,you can be my b*tch... B*tch!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

EBecca said:


> don't know if that was a yes or a no... but this could be us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. :grin2: Two well caffeinated people having a spot of tea.

Dissapated can't handle this level of *****dom.


----------



## Meh98 (Jul 8, 2017)

No, not gay.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

If 98 is your birth year, then no. Too young. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meh98 (Jul 8, 2017)

Maybe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Meh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No........she's a classy lady so guys that want to date her better be respectful!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No.. he's a classy gremlin. Look at those beautiful scary eyes.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

There's no way I could be respectful enough.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No....I would use and abuse him


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

No because he's a sadist


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I like women, so no. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

a bro-date perhaps?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah.....he's from Nebraska.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Nah.....he's from Nebraska.


Why I atta!!!!!! No corn for you now sorry.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

No because ewww corn

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, I was looking for a date to the 'Great Bridgehampton Corn Off', but I guess that's not gonna happen.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he buys me a cornfield


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if she buys me a puppy.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Why does nobody like








?

No, because he will cave in (Kevin)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I like Korn, but too young.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope seems to be stuck on some other guy.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

No, he's too young :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope I'm too young she likes em old af lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, I suspect he's a secret agent, not sure if I can trust him


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No and he better stay from Becca! :bat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nope


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah, if he got over his duck addiction


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes if she stops hating ducks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Not if hes close minded.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if we can work at CVS together lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I would but he's too old for me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Too old?....first I was too young.....nope nope....she doesn't know what she wants I'll pass lol.


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

Idk^. I also don't know why I'm commenting on this post, I'm 16 so most will say no I guess I'm just genuinely curious what people think of me....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope wants to date teens.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Naw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu uh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nao no


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Kevin wouldn't let me so no.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No, he's scared of my son


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, her son loves me.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, maybe he can help me discipline my gremlin son


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I can finally find a use for that shed in the back.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no he is already married to kevin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah my mom doesn't approve


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no he's a Belichickian


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope he's a hater


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Gremlins are too cute but they don't shower! I still would do it, but they are the same age of my imaginary daughter, you can date her if you want.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmmmm.....nah.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, it would be Tom Brady this, Tom Brady that. Who could handle that much Tom Brady?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

^ Only Gisele


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

not gay sry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope he's an old geezer.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu for the hundredth time


----------



## newbro (Sep 11, 2017)

I would if that's you in the picture hah.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Too new; too unblemished. I only date seasoned sailors.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe she loyal.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No. Looks like she's dating my son now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No haha.


----------



## SoppyCow (Dec 11, 2014)

Maybe!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I never could get the hang of piano.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, for 2 days a week.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, we'd have fun watching Seinfeld together for the 5 days a week she's not dating Karsten.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No he's from Utah


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> No he's from Utah


I'd seduce you by wearing these shorts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, if he wears those shorts on our first date.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, if she wears those shorts on our first date.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, he's promoting shortlessness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw, bred making skills need improvement


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

naw, his grocery bag face scares me. Also, how dare you criticize my breadness?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thanks, too young for me. I would prefer someone slightly older than I.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, he thinks life is a piano. It's obviously a drum set :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No she is a teen mom on drugs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not until I get to see his beautiful red eyes


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

No. I only date men and they have to be over 55 at that- so that rules out everyone in this thread I think. : )


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh we cant even talk mental ages in this thread. Im pretty sure mentally Im more 16 yr old boyish. Lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No, maybe in another life.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ominous and stranger danger... do you have any candy for me? that's a maybe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Idk, he likes candy so much but all I can offer him is 3 slices of bread


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I want 4 slices of bread.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably, she's halfway there to two sandwiches and I'm hungry


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

too late, he already found his sandwich source


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No she is single though....guys .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, I think he wants to date himself


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, she looks fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. He's a dude. :no


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nah. I'm waiting until I can have Cooter.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Nah. I'm waiting until I can have Cooter.


Need a donation? I can find you one. :yes Been said that, I would date them, but I'm too scary... 
>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hmm, idk if those are his eyes or lollipops glued to his face


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Idk if Becca is short for Rebecca but either way I think that's a beautiful name, so yes😉.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope....plus not allowed to date Becca!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. Too controlling. Lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No, I think she is a secret Insane Clown Posse fan.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. He thinks I'm a secret Insane Clown Posse fan.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah too moody


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

He's post count is so out of my league. No.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

No. I can't stand someone who uses ketchup that much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I thinks she's a Christian so yes lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

He's a Christian, so no. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No :bah


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

No, I don't date younger men. :b


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, because 23 is her lucky number.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no because he used to be a demon king


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

No because he is a Kurd


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes yes a thousand times yes!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, he's been in jail. That's hot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope she likes criminals.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll pass since Kevin has been trying to pick up dates in this thread since page one. 
Kevin, you flirt.


----------



## onthespectrum (Aug 31, 2017)

No because I am a female and don't swing that way. TBH wouldn't date anyone from this site, have a pretty healthy dating life outside of it


----------



## Scentient (Jan 10, 2017)

No

I have no idea who this person is and what they look like.


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Absolutely Yes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah. Not into bestiality.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

Ummm... No.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. Shes pixilated.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No he has psychic powers to know thats a she.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:stu


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*No because she is female. I'd so be down otherwise. *


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, I like your name and your profile picture makes me imagine it's you


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

don't know if they're the one on the left or on the right in their pic but YES


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybeh


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure, he's a mystery but at least I know he recycles. I should find out more


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Seems like a nice gal....maybe.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah.....Cletis reminds me of the Nutty Professor so.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Nah.....Cletis reminds me of the Nutty Professor so.


Wha? :con


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope he's never seen the Nutty Professor....sigh nope nope nope.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no. Anyone who wants to marry my son message me to ask for permission.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, too young for me lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, already has a girlfriend.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> No, already has a girlfriend.


Me and her are still single though. Not so fast lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Well in that case...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Only if she let me drive her car.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe. I don't let anyone drive my car, even if it is slow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I might if she bakes me a cake


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I've honestly never baked a cake. I don't think I could impress him.


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

no if there is no cakes involved


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, but that thing in her avatar has to stay in the garage when I'm over.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, but only if he pays.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

As long as you don’t try to slice me in half, we can hang


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahh


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

CWe said:


> As long as you don't try to slice me in half, we can hang


Okey  Pick me up at my place around 7 aight? xD


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Amon said:


> Nahh


Yeah b1tch you better back off. He alrdy has plans to go out with me!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah not big enough.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Oui pourquoi pas, si il fait la femme.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if he sings in french to me before bed every night .


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No. Son, you're not moving to France! Now go to your room and play with lego


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, already has kids.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if she agrees to get coffee together every morning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, his heart belongs to another


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Probably.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, sorry. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Nah. He changes his avatar way too often... I want someone that is willing to commit.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

How old are you? If +28 and ask, I'll accept.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Unfortunately, I am one year short :crying:

But I can always get older. :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Unfortunately, I am one year short :crying:
> 
> But I can always get older. :grin2:


Wait, I'll edit my previous post, this can be fixed easily.
>


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Possibly though apparently she fixes people and that probably hurts


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure. I like where he lives.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure, if you wouldn't mind. I offer tea and blueberry muffins anyway


----------



## akb (Sep 27, 2017)

Sure


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, only if he serves muffins though.


----------



## akb (Sep 27, 2017)

Crisigv said:


> Yes, only if he serves muffins though.


Plenty of muffins. Just made a fresh batch.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alright then it's a deal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, she needs to be a muffin hater


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Amon said:


> Nope, she needs to be a muffin hater


Would that make her a misogynist? Hmmmm....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe, if he dresses up like a bear.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Maybe, but she has to be a weirdo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No...gives off weird vibes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, he doesn't like weirdos.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, cause I heard she is tough n' tender and likes jelly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, no one else said yes, so I guess I'm stuck with him.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nyu


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Sure but I think he lives under the ocean


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope.....and she isn't allowed to date sorry guys.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

nah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure, I'd take him out to a nice dinner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yap


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk, it looks like he's already dating himself.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Totally


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Totally.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Apparently we're not friends anymore, so I guess not.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes,she has an amazing personality.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Depends on if we're in prison together or not. He knows what I mean.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Why would you be in prison?
> .












@finallyclosed 
You have been watching Orange is the new Black too much...


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @*finallyclosed*
> You have been watching Orange is the new Black too much...


I don't think you wanna go there with me no matter how obsessed you are. My best friend is in prison. Not your privilege to talk about it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

So, which one of you won that pissing contest?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Only if she has experience officiating pissing contests


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah if he's really funny and a nihilist heh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure if she could create me a pillar out of thin air


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Nope, not gay so.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, bullies the Earth


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes but first I'll have to get a permission from the ant colony


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes! And we'll live in a small hut in the mountains happily ever after.
(We do have internet in the hut)


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sure! I think we should live in hell though. The advantage is that we won't need a fireplace in our house.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Is he +30 years old? Will he ask me on a date? If so, then yes. I like their face; no eyes, no mouth, no nose, just perfect.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope she's trying to date my mom!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I just don't think you are the right person for me. Sorry.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Not only would I date him, I might even make the first move


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Not only would I date her, but I would take comfort in that she would make the first move as well, because after all, she is known to do that


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Apparently she has a crush on someone else 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think he's enamored with someone else


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I don’t know enough about them so I have to say no.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I am not supposed to talk to strangers...


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I'd say yes but I'm a strange er


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My horoscope said there'd be a Jumper skeleton with bread in my future sooo I can't fight destiny ....


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

He's relatively local so that's a firm maybe


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I only date people with shadows. Sorry


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No, I haven't seen my shadow for days and I'm not sure it's comming back


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, she takes too long to get ready because she can't decide what to wear.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't know. She seems to have an old world style. How do you feel about shish kebab?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is too busy to show me the attention I need


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, probably wouldn't like my collection of porcelain clowns :/


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, probably has a really freaky bathroom


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, collects cardboard boxes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, because I wanna see his collection of porcelain clowns!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, because she thinks my clowns are sexy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too thirsty


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

He will have to convert to Satanism first. I don't trust Christian gay sex, it gets too freaky.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No. Satanic gay sex sounds like it can get messy


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No. That's what God wants you to think.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Noeyes/ Noe yes/ No eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if she stops making disaster bred


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, I love a man with a tie.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

No. Our boy/boy lego doesn't fit.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

'I dont date dudews


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

no, seems suspicious


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, too paranoid


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not paranoid enough


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess not, too indecisive.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No doesn't like indecisive skeletons. I would have accepted the fact that he has no face but it's too late now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No too young but great girl .


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No, he doesn't listen to satan music


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I have been thinking a lot. I know what dates are but I feel like we should get to know each other just a little bit at least before we proceed with a date. I don't even know you at all.
I am a planner and I always think about the future, and thus I need to know more specifically about your otlook on life. 
I wonder about things such as children for one. Are you willing to put in the demands and effort it takes to have children? Are you ready for that?
How you would like to raise your children? Do you think that the husband and wife should spend equal time with the children when it is young if possible?
If I must say so I would personally like to wait a couple of years before we have children. I am still young you see, and children will eat up a lot of my time.
It needs to feel like an extension to my life, and not a burder or time eater. With that said when I feel ready to have children I want to raise them 
with compassion and healthy boundaries so they can grow into self-confident and emotianally healthy adults. I think that punishing and yelling can damage my 
childrens self-esteem and their trust in me or you creating unhealthy coping mechanics and lead to an even more bad behavior in the future. 
I hope you share my views on children. 

Where would you like to live? What job do you see yourself having 5 years in the future? Do you like small or big cities?
Indoor or outdoor life? I personally see many advantages of living in a big city, but I have also lived many years in a smaller town. Generally I think
living in a bigger city is easier as everything is generally close by, and if not you have a lot of public transportation options. 
The bigger cities provide wide array of enteraiment options no matter what interests you. You will also have a multitude of opportunities for dining and shopping options. 
Think about all of the delicious food we could eat in all those different restaurants!

I also think I need to know a little bit more about what interests you in your personal life. 
Just a tiny bit. Yes, I am talking about your hobbies. I am personally open to many things both when it comes outdoor and indoor activities. I am willing to join you on any trip 
outside, or watch a tv show with you. I listen to a wild variety of music and I have no doubts we have at least a little bit music in common. 

Feel free to add anything of importance I might have forgot. I want to end this text by adding my favourite poem: 

If I thought for just one moment that this would be my last breath, 
I'd tell you I'll love you forever, even beyond death.
If I thought for just one moment that your face would be the last I'd see, 
I'd take a million pictures and save them just for me.
If I thought for just one moment that your voice would be the last I'd hear,
I'd listen attentively and promise not to shed a tear.
If I thought for just one moment that your touch would be the last I'd feel, 
I'd embrace you and know that this has all been real.
If I thought for just one moment that my heart would beat its last beat, 
I'd thank the Lord for allowing us to meet.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, cause tl,dr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, is always sleeping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

His avi is screaming and I need sleep so nah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I am finally going to Kevin for you. Yes.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Never, not even in 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 billion years


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would but she is too young


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

You're missing out. And no, I wouldn't date Kevin001, he's too religious.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Only if he opened up a little bit.

And to a "Girl without a shadow" thats okey because I wouldn't date you in 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999 billion AND 1 years!


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I wouldn't date you in 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999 billion AND 2 years


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A Firm maybe.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Definitely, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

If he looks like Amon from the Legend of Korra, then yeah definitely.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. I only date heathens.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Maybe if she was still wearing her sexy witch costume.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

No, because I don't have a sexy witch costume.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Babadook says yes


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:hide


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

<3


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Despite my previous protests, your love of ketchup, and my solemn vow never to date you in 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 billion AND 2 years, we all know how these things go.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Definitely yes.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Can we do a speed date then at least because I have to go in 3 minutes.

@Girl Without a Shadow

Yes, we all know know how these things go when we hold things inside. Babadook.

I also feel that someone forget the most important protest having to do with "Athe..."


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, they are average. Average is good.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeh


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Beep. (translation: yes.)


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, already has a date. Also, he has exactly 300 posts, I'm scared


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

She has exactly 2792 posts which is really scary. Also we've had a failed marriage before. But I'm still not sure.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

99%


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

99.9%


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaaaas


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Might work, she likes heathens at least :wink2:


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, I'd corrupt him then feel bad plus he's probably Linus Pauling


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, too farfy


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

My goal is to marry you, build with you, grow with you, and I am not dating you to pass time, I see potential in you.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah cause I don't feel like growin anymore lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naww


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah too ghostly


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I shall take his avatar's advice, I'll never stop trying until this love reaches its full potential.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just might


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I already got a date with her, so back off. ;P

And no, Kevin001 is not allowed on our date.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes he is cute.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope he disobeyed God in the bible :bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, says Amen when he should be saying Woo men


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Guy is really nice and kind, but I'm not into men.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah. And we would dominate the Earth together.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, sings too loudly


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Not today


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I would if I was into women.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah I'd take her on a trip to Buffington ID as a date


----------



## AtlantaPhobic (Oct 31, 2017)

No, I don't drink and I'm a dude.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

No ****


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

If was 5 years older or me 5 years younger, sure, why not?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sho, I like a Sus every now and then hehe(unless u a dude lol)


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If makes good sandwiches. :grin2:

And was a woman.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sus y said:


> If was 5 years older or me 5 years younger, sure, why not?


hey sus y I've seen crazier age differences. No one would be none the wiser.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

He is gone though so I can't


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Sho, I like a Sus every now and then hehe(unless u a dude lol)


LOL, I'm not a dude, although I'm fine if treated like a dude every now and then if still treated well.



ANX1 said:


> If makes good sandwiches. :grin2:
> 
> And was a woman.


I can't make the best sandwiches, that would be a worry .


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is such a crazy thread. :eyes:eyes:eyes


Ominous Indeed said:


> He is gone though so I can't


????????


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I can't make the best sandwiches, that would be a worry .


Bread + peanut butter = done.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nyahh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Not, never trust a person without an avatar


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Only if he likes giving foot rubs. Sorry.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Maybe


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Only if he likes giving foot rubs. Sorry.


I'd take you on a hike date and rub the **** out of your feet at the end of the day in the tent, while you slurp on the hot choc I just made you, no problem. :grin2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, I don't want a dude touching my feet


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pete Beale said:


> I'd take you on a hike date and rub the **** out of your feet at the end of the day in the tent, while you slurp on the hot choc I just made you, no problem. :grin2:


Oh wow, going above and beyond. Sure thing!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> Nah, I don't want a dude touching my feet


id make you a hot choc with a drop of scotch in it, but **** going near your feet. lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Oh wow, going above and beyond. Sure thing!


I've been told my foot massages are the **** and I would be well up for everything I said if you didn't live thousands of bloody miles away, and could actually pluck up the courage and desire to come on a hike with me lol. I've only managed to get one SA women to be up for all of that so far, ffs. lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems like a good guy but we speak two different languages


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

@*farfegnugen* yes but first he has to get an approval of my cats and pet ants

@*twistix* I don't share my fries with anybody :bah


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yikes! Calm down, your fries are safe

... if your brussels sprouts disappear though, that might have been me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk, she stole my brussel sprouts! :bah


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

:blush guilty


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, cause spuds


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no coz he's dating twistix now. I'm warning you though, she steals brussel sprouts when you least expect it


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

What if u have unlimited sprouts though?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Hehehe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Brussels sprouts, the new chocolate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if he brings me real chocolate.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if she buys me 78 real penguins


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Can I have the sprouts then?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Only if she doesn't mind my USPS inspired short shorts.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Only if she replaces her cat kaleidoscope with a dog kaleidoscope.

Edit: Too late! I would date you too Karsten... the USPS is one of the few government agencies backed by the constitution.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe without the bugs.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

would probably just squish me and go eeek


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, wouldn't like my bicycle in the drive thru thing I do on dates


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thanks, I am completely straight personally.

Plus I can't wait to see a certain someone again, and so does she. :sigh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, too much code


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Then no, because he'll be thinking in someone else while I'm trying to talk to them.
But I like bugs, UPS, iced drinks, strange things or people, chocolate, sprouts' chocolate, terrified monsters, dancing avatars...


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Nice person, yeah


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

No, sorry I'm straight.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Already seems to be in some kind of relationship with Earth...


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, he doesn't wear pants when he's sitting and reading in front of a waterfall


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I don't think so, I don't even know her.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, already rejected me for not being famous ;-;


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

No, sadly, don't think she wants to be seen with a monster.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, don't be sorry for what's coming, i'm going deep.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if he teaches me how to climb trees really fast


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if he helps me style my Gandalf beard


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If she shaves her beard.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd date him so hard, right in the butt.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No seems to like butts


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

yesss


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Avatar is a bit unsettling, but I'm willing to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I would, but they don't like unpractical things :O


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Only if she familiarized herself with the book 'Pragmatic Dating for Practical People' by Robert Sourpot Jr.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Only if he have read this year at least 5 books about philosophy.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, I Cån Liberåte You From The Devil


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Overdrive said:


> Yes, I Cån Liberåte You From The Devil


Well that conceived* me, now we should only define what's the devil and who's it. 
>


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Sus y said:


> Well that conceived me, now we should only define what's the devil and who's it.
> >


Repeat after me :

*In nómine Patris, et Fílii, et Spíritus Sancti. Amen

Grátia Dómini nostri Iesu Christi, et cáritas Dei,
et communicátio Sancti Spíritus sit cum ómnibus vobis.

Et cum spiritu tuo.

Misereátur nostri omnípotens Deus
et, dimíssis peccátis nostris,
perdúcat nos ad vitam aetérnam.

Allah akbar.
*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope nope nope scares me lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Jes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah she's my mom!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nahh


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

:kiss::kiss::kiss: YEs he's adorbz. :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah we can make kissy faces at each other all day long.

First one whose face muscles get sore loses :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah. She's cute and also I will be able to influence forum politics through her.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yea, because if you date Lohikaarme, and I date you ..

I have an influence on the forum politics, through you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No because one should avoid forum influence loops.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah because he secretly hates me ;-;


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes to prove him wrong ;-;


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, our marriage didn't work ;-;


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes because I will make it work this time ;-;


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope after my mom :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah, he's a mama's boy


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah, let's marry again, Kevin needs a father


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure, dating a couple sounds interesting, just no diaster bred for lunch :bah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah kinda nutty


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, he bathes in whiskey


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah most likely


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Only if he accept to do a group date with all the people in this tread that wants to join my group date lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, I have no interest in a SAS orgy. :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LOL! I never said an orgy, just a group date.

You are funny, :rofl I would leave my group date invitation open to you, despite your previous rejection, I'm a polite person and I don't like to exclude people.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I would have until I heard the group date wouldn't be an orgy. :frown2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Fine, if you want to make the date an orgy after the dates end you can do your own party (I'll exclude myself however you can try with other people) :b 

Is it a good deal now?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes because she is accommodative and I like that in a partner


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

“Neh”


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Barakiel said:


> "Neh"


I see what you did there








^You betcha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was going to accept but since I saw the crown icon next to his name i gotta decline dude

Danngit, got ninjad


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he learns ninja skills himself.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Only if she finds her map :/


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he buys some pants


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if she sews me a dress.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if she builds me a refrigerator


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only if she murders bah bred


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

:bah


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No one has invited to a date since 11-23. Should I take advantage of that? I'll break my age gap rule for the first time for a friendly date.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his mom would kill me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

my son would kill me


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

We can go on a secret date, Kevin doesn't have to know


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I say yes!  He'll never find out.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if I did, how would I know that she's not secretly dating the person sitting next to us?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if I did, would I become just as confused as him?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Idk yes, no, maybe :um


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No too indecisive


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, I'd drink you :yes


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Will you pass the potatoes?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

We needs more spuds


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sí.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Who's bringing dessert?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tato pie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

whiskey cake


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mmmmmm.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wait, why has this thread turned into a dinner table?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't date you, I quit drinking... :frown2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lots of good dates happen at a table


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I won't date Ebecca because she just rudely interrupted me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Dinner is a good date. I'm up too for breakfast, lunch, snacks, whatever.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

cool. Can I have some bread, please?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pass the olives


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Are we all in the same table? Yes, you can have more bread also, you can have olives.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, but now I have no idea who's dating who. I think we're just having a dinner party. Who wants some wine?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm going to turn on some Norah Jones if you guys don't mind, I find it to be good background music.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I do!! :O and I'm fine with just dinner, I don't really date even lol, well, apart from this thread in which I'm accepting to date anyone lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

We can spin a bottle to determine who dating who


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because we're suddenly having a dinner party and I have brought nothing. :frown2:

Oh wait, wrong thread.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Do u have a bottle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Narch


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I admitted it before, but I'm really just here for the food


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if she brings dessert.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Only if she agrees to be dessert.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yas


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has an avatar so probably


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah sure


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

idk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Well then, idk either


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk seems stuck on some other guy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah he got a turkey av and Thanksgiving is over


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, we need to hurry and date like crazy because Monday is about to be here (for some users lol), lets not waste the last weekend's hours.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Only if he resigns from his position as Marquis of Hell


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

let's get married


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. Beautiful hair.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Only if offers me cake. The most delicious in the whole world.


----------



## seriouslyconfused (Apr 11, 2016)

ya


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, I'm confused... seriously


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. She's too confused.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No too many boxes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nice teeth, yes


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Never evaaa, doesn't know how to cook a bread properly


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

ohh hell no, doesn't even know what bread is :bah all he can cook is croissants


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lmao....no lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Stole your Bible, now you need to bring your *** to france with love.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

my son's not going to france without my permission


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No has an adult son who would probably hate me


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, he takes Ketamine for his erectile problem


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, he will teach me french.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, of course! She's awesome  lol


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I just came for the olives.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

MCHB said:


> I just came for the olives.


Which are your favorite kind? What do you eat them with?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N
o


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Definitely not seems sacary


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, seems like he'd rather date a pine tree


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Actually my avatar is a pic of a rotting log I found in the woods lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, drops logs in the wood


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, cares a lot about logs and the quality of their lives


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, her psychedelic mood matches her avatar, she would probably be a lot of fun.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sorry, far away seems kind of far


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Which are your favorite kind? What do you eat them with?


Black and on pizza with pepperoni and mushrooms! :grin2:

Though there is a type of bread with olives in it that's pretty good; can't remember what it's called though.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

MCHB said:


> Black and on pizza with pepperoni and mushrooms! :grin2:
> 
> Though there is a type of bread with olives in it that's pretty good; can't remember what it's called though.


I like my pizzas that way but not pepperoni, I think it's too heavy for the stomach. Also with lots of pepper and many other things  Don't know about the bread tho.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Why not? Seems to like their pizza light


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, judges people by their pizza preferences :no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah he steals loofahs!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu uh


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't swing that way


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't swing that way


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, probably only slides feet first


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

^ 100% yes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owls are cool, so maybe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope :bah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nart


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ye


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Caint


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope not man enough


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Heel no!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

hell ye


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sho I got demon collection to show


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sho -.-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if she'll have my mixed babies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neg


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sure...half indian babies are cute. lol


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Redrum! Redrum!!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

She's my daughter.


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Nah, men ain't my thing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

oh yes! them irish charm!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noe


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Can't really say, I don't know if your a dude or a lady


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not- can't tell the difference between boys and girls


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was going to say yes but no now :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Still nah. :b


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep....I needs that


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nawt


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too thirsty


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes. He's a bottom, I'm a top. Match made in heaven.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know, we can't both be on top.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope run run run


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

@SamanthaStrange
This thread is so strange. How can you even know? Is it like a game based on how well you know someone from just the posts they've made? Strange thread is strange.

I'm not very picky when it comes to appearance. I'm also fine with anyone in -/+6 or 7 years range from my age. If that's all good, let's just go for some hot soup, it seems like you need it. ;p

Edit:
Man, people always post before me for these things.
@Kevin001
I'm straight, so no.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know, he doesn't seem to like strange things, lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Only if she calls me Sir everyday


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, Sir


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Naw too sourkastick


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope he's trying to date my mom :bah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah why don't u date ur ma?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if he writes me a love song.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if I get to wear that fashionable sweater


----------



## Sintuliite (Dec 8, 2017)

Gonna join the train and say....No. Too much cats.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nool, can never have too much cats


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, is well informed about the amazingness of cats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yaw, but she would have to wear fake cat ears on the date ^_^


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk he lives on Earth :/


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

I see cats, so yes. ;p


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No. Cats are the best, though.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I wouldn't date myself... and I just realized that the cats thing sounded kind of weird. Ignore it.


----------



## Sintuliite (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah, because seeing you have 100 oddly satisfies me.
Btw what is with people and cats? I have two, they're little douches, lol


----------



## Sintuliite (Dec 8, 2017)

I meant 100 posts, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if she lifts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, not carrying all his stuff for him


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah but buy me a castle first, pls. tnx


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I do own a bucket and can find some sand... it will be just like Windsor, milady


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Ooh, an architect, impressed ;]


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

she's a great dancer with nice ears, so maybe



farfegnugen said:


> I do own a bucket and can find some sand... it will be just like Windsor, milady


I accept that! Let's live in a pile of sand.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Catgirl, we meet again. Yes, please.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope, seems to have an obsession with cats (@EBecca) 

**Edit**

No, is a guy!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nert


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Dun dun dunnnn


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Din din dinnnn "din din date"


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think it would work. I don't speak your language.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No she would never understood muh bean, therefore nooooo


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

??? ...:afr no clue


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if she's impressed by sand castles, wait until she sees my popsicle stick skyscraper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N
a
w


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

If he has cookies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes we'll be eating good


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, he's my son. When are you and twistix getting married?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, can't have kids running around while we are doing rituals


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

EBecca said:


> no, he's my son. When are you and twistix getting married?


Woah, I didn't agree to this :0


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Only if she agrees to braid my goatee once a day.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, those goats hold food that tends to spoil. I know because I used to have one!


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

No. I saw The Big Lebowski, and I'm afraid of what those nihilists can do.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

dunno


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nice eyebrows, but nah



twistix said:


> Woah, I didn't agree to this :0


Well you should :bah, hope I receive my wedding invitation by next monday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U related to Kelvin so nuu


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, Amon, finished baking the cookies?



EBecca said:


> Well you should :bah, hope I receive my wedding invitation by next monday


I'll send you an invitation for tea, but I'm not getting married. Amon is bringing the cookies.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

No, sorry.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

^ idk, he has a weird relationship with the Earth



twistix said:


> Hey, Amon, finished baking the cookies?
> 
> I'll send you an invitation for tea, but I'm not getting married. Amon is bringing the cookies.


Okay, I guess tea is almost as good.

My son Kelvin would have been a great husband though, just saying :stu

Where's my cookies?


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Don't think so, people always relate me with the Earth.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Too young.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Too old. (No offense)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No I need a something with a v


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. He's a dude.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Sure


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Would I date you?

*Spins wheel with 3 options on it [Yes, No, Maybe]*

Spinning ...

Spinning ...

*The arrow ends up pointing to the black separator between the options* Guess we'll never find out.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Meh, she makes important life decisions based on a spin wheel... I don't know how long our relationship would last.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I'll invite you to my tea party :]


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No - probably force me to drink peppermint tea and I hate it.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Too young for tea party organized by me lol.



twistix said:


> Well, I'll invite you to my tea party :]


I want to go to the party! Can I get invited? I would date anyone for a party, specially if there is cake. 
Also I want to know how many people have married in this thread, wow, so many dates! lol


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Invited


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:yay 
You are invited to all my tea parties.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

^The day when I decline an invitation for cake will be the day I'm dead, lmao.
But also yes, I'd date you outside the tea party, you seem like a delightful person. 



Karsten said:


> Meh, she makes important life decisions based on a spin wheel... I don't know how long our relationship would last.


You need a little spontaneity in your life


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

^ also invited for tea & cake


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope, I like cake though...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

tough decision. I'll let you know within the next 30 years


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

One of my childhood neighbor's name was Rebecca. She had a patch of trees and shrubs against the front corner of her house that created a sort of natural enclosure. I used to like hanging out in there.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

No, he's a male human.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

^ idk, can't judge this book by its amount of pages



Karsten said:


> One of my childhood neighbor's name was Rebecca. She had a patch of trees and shrubs against the front corner of her house that created a sort of natural enclosure. I used to like hanging out in there.


 did she know you were hanging out by her house?


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

:lol

Too much negative stories within me, sadly.

And...maybe.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, I like to be the dominator


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, but on Tuesdays and Saturdays only.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

I guess...I wouldn't mind getting some strange. xD


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

No, he's yet another human male.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

No, he'll prolly ban me from Earth


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

No.

And no worries, I won't ban you. I'm a monster myself. :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm. U knoo, huumans so com ples. Must give answer in radio wave: khurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Uhm, don't think so.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Already rejected me, so don't worry, I won't subject you to my presence.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, too twisty. Would be tough to navigate through a headwind.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

*DUN DUN DUNNNNN!* No.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

For sure, land of potatoes sounds lovely


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Yey, let's go highfivegirl. Can't eat french fries or anything made from potatoes in the Land of Potatoes, though. It's considered cannibalism. Are you ready to give up french fries to date me?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as I can still have brussels sprouts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, she says potato and I say potato


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah way too fixed on spuds


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, reminds me too much of Mr Potatohead


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

If he sings me a song, maybe


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jawwwleeeeeeeneee, please don't take him just because you can! There. How's that? And the answer for above is maybe. :lol


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Well you did sing


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't know why, but that song reminded me of "Roxanne"... No date with males, though.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Maybe if he can realise I'm a female.


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

I guess I should have quoted KILOBRAVO's post. ^_^' That's a 10/10 profile pic, love the artstyle. Would date.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Itari said:


> I guess I should have quoted KILOBRAVO's post. ^_^' That's a 10/10 profile pic, love the artstyle. Would date.


Artist is Lulybot, she's very talented. :smile2:


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Found her on Deviantart. Thanks for the information. ^_^


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if he writes me a beautiful poem about sandals


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if she writes me rap about socks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if he buys me socks with rap lyrics on them


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, but I wouldn't trust any of the drinks she'd be buying me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if he wears that Santa suit on our date.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Aye .__.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if he is a sweet potato.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Only if she shows me how to find this Island of Misfit Toys.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

But he is an earthling.

I only date type III civilization creatures.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Ominous Indeed said:


> But he is an earthling.
> 
> I only date type III civilization creatures.


Correction, I am stranded on earth.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

maybe, cause I am the demon king. and who doesn't like a nude chick in a tiara?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Only if he likes Disney


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well if he's average, doesn't my posting here make me below average...so I'll just go wherever they tell me.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope don't think so.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu uh


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

No, his post count is intimidating :afr


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, is a mad scientist?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nada Nada


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I think there would be a language barrier ---> speaks goat.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nern


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, he's too preoccupied with his goats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, would give me groat griefs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmh


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

uhm no, Goats head soup??


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not into dudes, sorry. :no


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ Nope, right back at you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Maybe if he gives me his sword as payment. Wow, that sounded dirtier than I was thinking. Good.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hmm, I don't know if I'd like his shiny metal ***.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

No, she's a girl


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

IDK, she probably thinks I'm an old fart


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hmmm, I guess, even though he's old


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I guess, even though she's young.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. I've been hitting on him for years.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope she wants CC


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope, is a ginger bread man.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nice eyebrows. Yes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I would, but I am already dating a disastrous cookie.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, has that baseboard heating


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, I live in a refrigerator

@*SamanthaStrange* how dare you reject me for a cookie? :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope she's dating me friend


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. I want him to give me some of that milk chocolate.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't want to get in the way of his passionate relationship with Kevin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned at this point lets just make this love triangle happen lmao


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I would eat out that christian ******* tenderly. good guy.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I though you were retired of dating. 
Nope, I feel rejected already. 
*cries in a corner*


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Idk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

doubtful, I am not even sure how to pronounce your name


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Maybe, its super saiyan blue


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if his hair is as blue as a pair of the nicest overalls in town


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes if I understand what the E stands for


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

the E is one of the greatest mysteries, I don't think its meaning will reveal itself soon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Idk, I can see a lot of "I told you that telepathically" going on.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu uh


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well you look scary... Maybe I will, provided I'm allowed to bring weapon to said date, just in case...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Noo, looks scary.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

No, he's a male human.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

EarthDominator said:


> No, he's a male human.


Yes, he's a male human, no ****.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No thanks. :no


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Excaliber said:


> No thanks. :no


I'm offended! I would date you! Why are you so homophobic?!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

naes said:


> I'm offended! I would date you! Why are you so homophobic?!


Really? Are you sure you didn't mistake me for someone else? I really think you should look again....


* *















I think that will change your mind... :um


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has an uncanny resemblance to my grandmother- and that would be just too weird


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Excaliber said:


> Really? Are you sure you didn't mistake me for someone else? I really think you should look again....
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Hahaha GOLLUM!


----------



## thinkr (Dec 29, 2017)

Nah


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ No I don't think so



naes said:


> Hahaha GOLLUM!


That's me on a good day... :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I keep trying, but he keeps turning me down.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

solutionx said:


> I keep trying, but he keeps turning me down.


You need to start going to the church to date a devote Christian, that could give you at least a 0,0000001% chance. Good luck


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Would i date a 36 year old hamster... sure, why not?



kevin001 said:


> nah


Harsh!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

naes said:


> Would i date a 36 year old hamster... sure, why not?


Your granma says that's a good attitude and that you will success in life! 
Also, this hamster have a big laze in the head, it's almost like a gift to the world, so cute that's irresistible! :teeth


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Probably.

I tend to agree with a lot of stuff that she writes.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

His signature reminds me of


















I kid, I kid 

Sure, I would


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sure, we could not speak English and use google translator to chat lol.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Only use google translator to chat? IDK can be inaccurate and lead to communication problems...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm already at your door. Check outside


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I've always wanted to date a mod


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Lohikaarme said:


> I'm already at your door. Check outside


lol, Now I'm scared... :afr

Well, If you came all that way just for me then I suppose I would.

** Edit **

@funnynihilist

Beat me to my spot, and no, not sure I can handle goats... :S


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, I'm ovulating.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, can't turn down someone who is at their most fertile time of the month


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope nope


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No thanks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nyoo


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, I wouldn't


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## Delicious yams (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah sure, I mean beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, look at those beautiful purple eyes, how could anyone say no?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Naw, no atavar and I'm a snoob about such tangs


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Of course, but only after they are completely eaten by a tree. Which would means to date a tree? Ok, I'm odd. lol


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


> His signature reminds me of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I know those.

Not sure if you noticed, but it's a signature with a link to an OST from Fairy Tail. I tend to use a lot of anime ost when working out. That one, in particular, was very motivating for burnout sets along with *Iron Dragon Black Steel*. Pretty much just decided to post links to songs that motivate me in my signature and change it weekly or something like that. The idea is to maybe get people hyped up to move because it sure was hard for me when I first joined SAS. xD

@Sus y
Nothing's changed.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Skygrinder said:


> @Sus y
> Nothing's changed.


I suppose that's a good thing, but changes are good too.
*makes a mess around for fun to change things* I can be unruly a times, sorry, not sorry :b
:evil


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Only in a fairy tail

Oh no, got ninja'd, sure. I always liked them


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

To avoid the boring response of "No, I'm straight". I was always kinda open to kissing a cute, feminine guy. That's all, though. So I guess I'll say that it depends since I don't know if you're cute and feminine. I do still consider myself to be completely straight. 
@Sus y
Well, you definitely caused some mayhem there. xD There wasn't even an answer for me, feelsbadgirl.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Skygrinder said:


> @Sus y
> Well, you definitely caused some mayhem there. xD There wasn't even an answer for me, feelsbadgirl.


You just had to join the mess, that could def has counted as something similar to a date? maybe? :wink2:
I need to join people to my cause. >


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Shadaw (May 14, 2017)

Seems like a cool dude, but i'll pass since i'm straight :>


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Sus y said:


> You just had to join the mess, that could def has counted as something similar to a date? maybe? :wink2:
> I need to join people to my cause. >


Oh, I guess. *Paint the town red* sort of thing. Bonnie and Clyde at it again, but let's skip the killing and maybe go the Robin Hood way. 

@Shadaw
Same thing that I've said a couple of posts ago to Ominous, I guess. xD


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No.

Land of the potatoes? probably potatoes up everything...finds anyway he can to use a potato... bit excessive for me


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

He found Excalibur so...possibly.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I'd feel self conscious because I can't blow bubbles that big.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, because I need big bubbles for my art installation


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No because I'm scared of goats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No because there is no room left in my car after I get the goats strapped in


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

yes because she's hot


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> No because there is no room left in my car after I get the goats strapped in


get outta here goat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No because gets ninja-ed-ed


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

As long as he moisturizes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, I am off the market, plus I am completely straight lol. An interested party found me a few months ago and I want to see where this goes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

congratulations, I guess I'll remove your photos off "the people I'm stalking" board to make room for someone else.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah, on our first date we could go stalk people together


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if she stays off the weed.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, has thing about weeds and I like nature


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

In my dreams. He is so funny and nihilistic, how could I ever deserve someone like that!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, seems to have the solution


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, he'd read the Bible too me through the bathroom door while I was on the toilet


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ No, he is only dedicated towards his goats.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes 'cuz...Excaliber


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ Sure, she can blow bubbles, must be fun.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, I can't, something about resin, ill explain later


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, he shares his bed with goats. I share mine with my dog. It could never work. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, I took a vow of celery


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, his heart belongs to celery


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Only if she shares some of her shrooms with me. I want to be in wonderland too.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Not in this life


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Johnny Walker said:


> Not in this life


Then this song is for you to dedicate to him:





In another life, maybe, you two will make a wonderful couple, very hot possible! lol :boogie


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Then this song is for you to dedicate to him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


katy perry :flush


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Johnny Walker said:


> katy perry :flush


What? You must be too tired for not appreciating Hotty Perry, I mean, Katty.


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 4, 2018)

Nah, not into small mammals.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> What? You must be too tired for not appreciating Hotty Perry, I mean, Katty.


forget about hoty kery, 
you should've said will you date me :wink2:


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

I would, but it seems like he has found someone interesting already


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Johnny Walker said:


> forget about hoty kery,
> you should've said will you date me :wink2:


Do you date mammals? Seems like some people don't :O:frown2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Not to try to convince anyone but I have a cute lace in my head.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I like people with spaces or punctuation in their names


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope has pointy teeth


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Excaliber said:


> Nope has pointy teeth


"The better to eat you with, my dear," Little Red Riding Hood. Said the wolf, not me, I only eat cookies and I only like you when you give me cookies.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

^ Sure


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope, he's an actual wolf...



Sus y said:


> "The better to eat you with, my dear," Little Red Riding Hood. Said the wolf, not me, I only eat cookies and I only like you when you give me cookies.


Well I better practice some more then because you certainly don't like burnt cookies... :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, doesn't like wolves


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Out of my league.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Sure, She has a blue car, my fav colour.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, likes botany and I don't swing like that


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

jolene23 said:


> I would, but it seems like he has found someone interesting already


aww jolene23 on the rescue, that was sweet :grin2:


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Johnny Walker said:


> aww jolene23 on the rescue, that was sweet :grin2:


I've got your back :wink2:


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No she steals backs


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

No, doesn't like my hobby.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depends if her hobby is throwing darts or other pointed objects at dates


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, takes 0.0001 bitcoin for an hour


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. that big pink weird thing is putting me off.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, thinks big pink things are weird.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, I'm not interested in goats.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Maybe


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Why not? :stu


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, and will always be no.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems too negative and black & white for me


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, seems too crazy for me :no


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure, likes my car


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, is a guy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nyah


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Nope, has rejected me already because I'm too scary for them and other reasons lol. I'm scary but I'm not all that evil  just some days lol


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, still looks scary, reminds me of the Grim Reaper... :afr

** Edit **

Sure! Hamsters are nice


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, I'm not into himsters


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not today.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, kind of a brat sometimes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. looks a bit too horny. and male.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Too angelic. Bound to be hiding something


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Maybe, has a super dramatic avatar.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

nein


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure if he has some rare records to give me


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

He is the goat but no because he never dates me


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, too ominous for my tender constitution


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, I don't want to have to deal with his nihilistic goats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, she probably puts the letter "E" in front of everything


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No, probably named his goat Rosie.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, I'm more of an underdrive person


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, is far more interested in goats.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Excaliber said:


> No, is far more interested in goats.


yes, canada is cool, so he is obviously cool.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, too obsessed with Canadians, and I don't blame them, their paper currency is so colorful and cool looking up there and it feels like a mix between paper and plastic. I couldn't stop touching it!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ Um no, Has an obsession touching paper money...?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, who doesn't enjoy touching... paper money?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I love touching paper money, we can do it together.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I like pink, so I guess I would, maybe? and I like stranger things too, also the name Samantha.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, i have the finest recipes to eat this hairy thing.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

What is that? A pink super hero with fruit powers? IDK...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, has no appreciate for the powers of fruit


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Only in the butt


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nah, has goat breath :no


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, mines an exit only


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, I love exit-only men.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ Has a cat as an adviser, doubt there is any time for me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Writes inspirational quotes directly on the dry wall, so no, too cheery


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Doesn't like cheery people, so I guess not...


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

As a gift present, I'm the best one ever, of course, lol kidding, I'm not. :laugh:



Overdrive said:


> Yes, i have the finest recipes to eat this hairy thing.


Are you going to eat the hairs too?  lol


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Seems kind of cutesy. I like the signature. Plus gerbils are hawt


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope bad vibes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, would never share his uncrustables


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yep. Beardy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, likes Santa style beards


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No thanks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope lives in Utah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Haha this is the 2nd time I've said that and you asked lol. Nah again.

Edit: Utah is dry, nothing to do there. Don't see people going there much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope I don't want to go to Jazz games


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

waterfairy said:


> No. Pathetic person.
> 
> Heads up, this was intended for a troll whose posts will be deleted at any moment now. No hate iAmCodeMonkey lol
> 
> No to iAmCodeMonkey. He already has a girl on okc


Sorry. I like guys.


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Nope I don't want to go to Jazz games


Probably


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

Rhythmbat said:


> Probably


no, sorry


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I would, but they only like boys.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I would, but I only like boys too. :b


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Uhm... looks like she has an obsession with pink?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

reminds me too much of Lady Gaga


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe, I just might go out with you.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

**Edit**

IDK shes a mod... she might ban me if things went bad :S


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Edit: Utah is dry, nothing to do there. Don't see people going there much.


People always say that until they actually get here. Then they won't leave. It's the 2nd fastest growing state and is getting too crowded. So, yeah, don't come here.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Ok. But not in a crowded city like Utah and not biting, growling or evil wolf face.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, I like bows and things in a pretty girl's hair


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

No, too masculine for my tastes. I like them feminine


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

They have "cat" in their username so sure. Tezcatlipoca is the god of cats right?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

The daisy petals I was picking off earlier said he loves me not so I guess not.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, mostly based on enjoying her posts in the fanart thread. Also I am attracted to authority.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Nope, sorry. I don't date male humans.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope, sorry. I don't date male humans.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

He only likes fit girls, I'm chubby, he would give me a bad look if I eat ice cream in a date , nooooooooooooooo, that's bad!! really bad! lol. Ice cream are not a sin  lol kidding :b


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd date her like a squirrel dates a nut. Wait what?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I would date him like a zombie eats dates a brain.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, I've always wanted to join the zombie apocalypse haha


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Sure, I've always wanted to join the zombie apocalypse haha


Great, you are the first "invited" goat.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

I would if I liked girls. What a shame


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope lives a million miles away


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No does not share his snacks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. He's not easily offended, and has a sense of humor.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure goes down like a smooth hot chocolate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope has his eyes on another


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

No, he doesn't want to make sacrifices for better cause


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Only if she gives me cookies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No. There are too many cookies being dipped in hot chocolate that are then fed to the goats who are then fed to the zombies who dine on brains.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope still lives in Utah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think he rejected me when we were picking partners for naked twister plus he lives in Utah.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, I'm afraid of walking in on him playing naked twister with his neighbours


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. Doesn't enjoy naked twister.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not until he learns to obey the universal speed limit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, we can ban each other all night long.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

maybe..........


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Only if its a real tiger or wear a costume of one for the date.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Same answer as before


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, always gives same answers as before


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

goats are almost as attractive as robot dogs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

doubtful if he could handle me banning him all night long


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neep!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, but only if he gives me some of that sweet goat milk.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, I think he might be moving to funnynihilist's goat farm soon


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

why not? she looks like she might be the ace in the pack. Location, bread? Well, you can help me make something rise.... can't you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, I think we have chemistry together, but I don't want him copying the answers off of me


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, you out of curiosity. I wonder if they would look in a date as funny as their avatar lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, but I hope your English is better than my Spanish


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, he and Sus y have more chemistry, and she seems like she could beat me up. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, she's always trying to take my goat out to parties!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, he's banned me from hanging out with his goats.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, cares about my goats more than she cares about me


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Eh, I said yes earlier, but I don't think he refrigerates his milk.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, despite he's goat milk obsession. WTF lol kidding :b



farfegnugen said:


> Sure, but I hope your English is better than my Spanish


We can learn 



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> No, he and Sus y have more chemistry, and she seems like she could beat me up. :lol


I beat no one, except if it's in a pillow fight, but very soft, mostly like acting. :b


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, I got McDonald's gift cards lool


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Sure, I got McDonald's gift cards lool


I want a chicken wrap and a HUGE diet coke, of course lol. BTW wrap, that's a world I don't know how to pronounce too well.

edited: I can't type the word word either lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, that huge diet coke would overwhelm my cup holders haha


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

My bad...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

She seems super sweet, we can be buds at least


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sus y said:


> I want a chicken wrap and a HUGE diet coke, of course lol. BTW wrap, that's a world I don't know how to pronounce too well.


What is your favorite *world* to pronounce?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Karsten said:


> What is your favorite *world* to pronounce?


Crap! lol, I wish I could blaim my phone this time but I can't. FINE I EDIT IT. lol Making fun of me... so sad, mean, mean, mean!










*Showers karsten on cold goat milk*.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, since she seems to keep a supply of goat milk around


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pluto was my favorite world before it got demoted. It is fun to say too. lol sorry Sus y. :lol

And I like funnynihilist just as much as his goats, so I will say yes this time. :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Pluto was my favorite world before it got demoted. It is fun to say too. lol sorry Sus y. :lol
> 
> And I like funnynihilist just as much as his goats, so I will say yes this time. :lol


:b Oh poor pluto, I still remember them. We could be friends :O and talk bad things about the guys! lol kidding :nerd:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Maybe if makes food sandwiches.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Maybe if makes food sandwiches.


I make the best sandwiches :O.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, makes the best sandwiches


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I make the best sandwiches :O.





Crisigv said:


> Yes, makes the best sandwiches


Ooooooo, sandwich party. :grin2:

Ok, that doesn't sound right.  :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Ooooooo, sandwich party. :grin2:
> 
> Ok, that doesn't sound right.  :lol


LOL :rolf If there are free sandwich I'll go, wait... am I the one making them? Oh... ok. :laugh: 
Tell me which kind of bread and dressing you likes! :O


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

my tummy says yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> LOL :rolf If there are free sandwich I'll go, wait... am I the one making them? Oh... ok. :laugh:
> Tell me which kind of bread and dressing you likes! :O


:lol

Something that spreads well and not too hard.  :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Whatever you ask! :O
But beware I'll spell, write and pronounce it wrong lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Of course, will do whatever I ask


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if he can teach me how to speak Yes


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No, still can't cook properly


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Whatever you ask! :O
> But beware I'll spell, write and pronounce it wrong lol.


Okay.  :grin2:

I can imagine wrong filling and one of those smile it taste good looks.  :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, he can spread the rose petals :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep that accent though


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yea, seems like he is a close friend of Santa


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, seems like he's just trying to meet Santa through Kevin


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Why don't you figure out yourself?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Net, I don't like figuring out things myself


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

You are in the soup. 

Better to stay away


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, he uses to many winky faces...


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Dunno, I'm a little hesitant after finding out she doesn't like winking faces  She would probably be really unhappy with me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

What?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Sure why not, she keeps a bow tie in her hair.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Only if he will use that sword of his to roast some chicken.

Haven't eaten in a bit. What do you say? We could call it our first date as well.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nawl


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Only for a fancy date, you'll have to look like








And to bring the magic...


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, looks like she already found the goat of her dreams


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Oui oui


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. the big pink weird thing is putting me off. Looks Like a cross between a dildo and a raspberry iced donut.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

No without explanation. No without answers. Because that's how us females do it. So I hear.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No, to cute and young for me to ruin lol.



KILOBRAVO said:


> no. the big pink weird thing is putting me off. Looks Like a cross between a dildo and a raspberry iced donut.


Seems like you know so much about dildo mutations. lol


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

No because ignoring me, hello!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yea, because apparently she is already going into the forest to find me (referring to my old username with Soul in it).


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, because I like ominous people


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> No because ignoring me, hello!


Never!! Hello! Hi!! I can even see your missing shadow.



Ominous Indeed said:


> Yea, because apparently she is already going into the forest to find me (referring to my old username with Soul in it).


Yes. We can do many evil things to other people >


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, well, maybe I'm too late, but I heard there were sandwiches...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

First you ignored me and then you and twistix stole my opportunity to tell everyone I would make out with this man on public transportation. What a shame. :bah


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

No. scared of lack of shadows. you could creep up on me and I'd not know :0



Sus y said:


> Seems like you know so much about dildo mutations. lol


lol. . despite not ever ever having , wanting, using one. You can ruin me if you like soowzy


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

No for aforementioned non-reasons


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Good things come to those who post a lot in the do you want to date the user above you thread. If you want to say it that much now you cay say it again


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

twistix said:


> Yeah, well, maybe I'm too late, but I heard there were sandwiches...


There ar more!



Girl Without a Shadow said:


> First you ignored me and then you and twistix stole my opportunity to tell everyone I would make out with this man on public transportation. What a shame. :bah


It's never late! Do it!! 



KILOBRAVO said:


> lol. . despite not ever ever having , wanting, using one. You can ruin me if you like soowzy


Don't know what soowzy is but ok lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Good things come to those who post a lot in the do you want to date the user above you thread. If you want to say it that much now you cay say it again


No, I ruined it again lol


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Hurray! Sandwiches! 











KILOBRAVO said:


> Location, bread? Well, you can help me make something rise.... can't you?


For a good rise, I suggest active yeast & a good proofing. Try putting it in the oven on low heat.



Girl Without a Shadow said:


> First you ignored me and then you and twistix stole my opportunity to tell everyone I would make out with this man on public transportation. What a shame. :bah


Sorry, don't let me stop you ... I just didn't want to miss out on the sandwiches


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Sus y said:


> No, I ruined it again lol


Sigh.. this is why I am never buying a guinea pig. They will ruin everything


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I WOULD MAKE OUT WITH THIS MAN ON PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION

Yesssshhhh got that in there :yay 

:hide


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> I WOULD MAKE OUT WITH THIS MAN ON PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION
> 
> Yesssshhhh got that in there :yay
> 
> :hide


:yay


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no. but pls invite me to your wedding


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I mean, she's got Alice as her avatar. That's pretty cool in my book.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I want to marry you all! :O
I mean to be the person who have the license and have permission to marry people. I get my papers done to marry you all, in couples, groups, double ceremonies, same gender couples, triplets, whatever you ask!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sus y, my friend!  Sure, we can have a girl date.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, they cheet


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, they are part of the club.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Sus y, my friend!  Sure, we can have a girl date.


We can do a girls' night! I have many nail-polish ! Do you like nail-polish? I have blue, baby blue, green, pink, red, gold, black, white, yellow... yes that one too and that other, yes.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:heart yes I do like nail polish! You're so cute, I haven't had fun like that in a while. *packs up things to go to your house* voy a visitar a mi amiga.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

twistix said:


> Hurray! Sandwiches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you're just loafing around sitting on your buns. Well, I suppose I better roll with it baguette I think you're doughtally obsessed and there's no point in being half-baked.

I really knead you tho. I've got a bunch of flours for you and let's kiss under the croissant moon. :squeeze


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, look at those puns!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, we could always get those wings tatted with beer logos


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I would say yes but funnynihilist is perfect for him, I don't wanna ruin this


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^^^Im a straight man, man! 

And yes, I would Edate her.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I mostly try to stick to hunched-over types with slight limps.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, I am limped but not hunched


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Nope, doesn't match both criteria.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

yes! ... if I was single.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Nope, they denied giving me a back massage when I most needed it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sandwiches at the ready.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Sandwiches at the ready.


*Goes to the neigbor's kitchen to steal some sandwiches to offer later to ANX1*
lol kidding >
*Goes to her own kitchen and steal already made sandwiches* :grin2: 
Ok kidding again...
*Goes to Subway and offer a sandwich claiming she made it* 
lol
*Says is doing the sandwich already*


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> *Goes to the neigbor's kitchen to steal some sandwiches to offer later to ANX1*
> lol kidding >
> *Goes to her own kitchen and steal already made sandwiches* :grin2:
> Ok kidding again...
> ...


:lol

A way to man's heart is through his stomach.  

Definitely persuading me.  :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> :lol
> 
> A way to man's heart is through his stomach.
> 
> Definitely persuading me.  :grin2:


*Makes more sandwiches* > I mean  lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nah, I don't wanna interrupt the sandwich date that's going on here. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> *Makes more sandwiches* > I mean  lol


:lol

Getting closer to persuading me. :grin2:

I think Miss Persian (female cat) might be a bit jealous over the cute hamster.   :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> :lol
> 
> Getting closer to persuading me. :grin2:
> 
> I think Miss Persian (female cat) might be a bit jealous over the cute hamster.   :grin2:


Naah awesome female Persian cats are never jealous.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Nah, I don't wanna interrupt the sandwich date that's going on here.


We have competition here @Sus y


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> We have competition here @Sus y


I have sandwiches for everybody :O :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Naah awesome female Persian cats are never jealous.


The meoowing I received and the ankle biting, woah. :eek

Starting to fade, as there is no sandwiches.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> The meoowing I received and the ankle biting, woah. :eek
> 
> Starting to fade, as there is no sandwiches.


Meow!
There are sandwiches! The best!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I have sandwiches for everybody :O :grin2:


Drawing @SamanthaStrange attention now.  :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll bring dessert. :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

The sassy party is sassy. 
:banana


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Meow!
> There are sandwiches! The best!


With @SamanthaStrange desert it will be perfect. 

About 90% there. 

One ponders at what will make up the 10%. :sus  :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes because they're the nicest person here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

yes because they're the nicest person here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, looks sexy in fur. Meow.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:O copycat karsten

Samantha is cool, so yes.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Already taken by Sammy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Already taken by Sus y.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Already taken like everyone else :bah


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, but he might not feel so flattered since I keep saying yes to everyone. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope he's stuck in the matrix


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, he's already dating everyone. :bah

That was meant for Neo, lol. 

Kevin, Idk man, depends on the day. :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

We're all dating each other at this point :lol


----------



## Montee (Aug 8, 2015)

Would love to but unfortunately I'm straight


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk depends on the day


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm still offended by Kevin's coin toss for me

Annnd Neo matrix'd me :lol too many Kevins!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if she agrees no sex before marriage.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

We're not sexually compatible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if he treats me like he treats his cat.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Me saying yes to everybody like throwing cards to everyplace.










No, I'm not needed, I just like to play... cards :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, I want to date myself although when I think about I'm all like:









And then I think I should not, but then I remember I also like myself and I'm all like:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No room in there, she's too busy dating herself


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:lol You can be my novia Sus y


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope he knows why lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Of course, I'm all like: 









We are going to get tickets to...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> It probably wouldn't work out, I'm obnoxious, self-important, critical, egotistic, hatefulness, and elitist. I also snoop around people's profiles.


:lol at least you're honest. Those people I described wouldn't even confess to being such.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes!! :O I can't risk to search for a gif, I need to hurry before someone takes the chance.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. I've heard she's an excellent cook.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if he puts the lotion in the ****ing basket.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

she knows to rub the lotion on the skin, so yeah :yes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't want to get in the way of this scheduled lotion rubdown. I'm more than willing to record it, though.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Karsten said:


> Yes. I've heard she's an excellent cook.


Of course, you could be this in our date








Now you have to guess if you are the cat or the... >



crimeclub said:


> Yes but it should be known that I listen to this song often and loud.


I like that song  I say yes to the date.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yerssss


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Ok. I don't hate you then. I even like goats...


in a stew


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got my sandwich. :grin2:


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

already fed, so I'll liquor him up and see where this goes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Down the river.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Down the river.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


>


A woman after my heart through my stomach. :mushy

Munch, munch, munch, etc.  :grin2:

Romance will be optional, just tick here [ ]

 :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sno, that's a dude!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

The plan is, we'll marry, and when he gets to a good old age I'll stick him in a home & finally assume custody of his goats.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, she only ever tries to get my goat(hey that's a real saying hahah)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, we can revivid the old traditions, oh the fun times...
https://silentlocations.wordpress.com/2011/04/16/meet-buster-in-goatland-at-the-silver-spray-pier/


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sus y....marry him, and give me his goats! :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hmm, I don't know if I can keep up with her need for goats.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

It's getting on my goat.  :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a goat sandwich for you :O lol, but you'll have to date me to eat it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Date = fruit? Yes?  :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:lol I'm just getting your goat guys


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> :lol I'm just getting your goat guys


You can have all my goats, maybe also some of my nail polish (not all).


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ain't none ya all gettin my damn goat! So forgit bout it!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

What if your goats wants us?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

funnynihilist said:


> Ain't none ya all gettin my damn goat! So forgit bout it!












Too late. I made her all pretty too. She's got some expensive taste, had to go to the disney store :lol Now pay some dang kid support!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Too late. I made her all pretty too. She's got some expensive taste, had to go to the disney store  Now pay some dang kid support!


Court said once you dress them they are your responsibility. Besides I done drank all the supportin cash.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like you have to pay :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, stole my goat now wants ME to pay!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems to have a boy-girl-goat thing going on. It's a little too crowded for me. Sorry


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:lol it's a goat custody battle. Poor farffles.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

farfegnugen said:


> seems to have a boy-girl-goat thing going on. It's a little too crowded for me. Sorry


We could join :O or do another party apart, we could pick another animal, maybe cats? dogs? elephants? lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I suggest pinguins


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Great! I love penguins! if you want do join us dress like this


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Id sit on her eggs any day!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll see you at the war of words Friday 

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Take the help of this army


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, she does a lovely cat montage


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, wouldnt like my goat montage


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I would but he is involved with goat daddy up there lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> No, she just interrupted my posting.


 not intentionally!!! no because he made me sad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, he'll reject me ;-;


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, he is able to ninja the ninjas and that fricks me out


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I will date whoever I'm ninjaing right now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, has a ninja fetish


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe, if he lets me pet his goat

dammit, only if he lets me call him "my little sprinkle of cinnamon"


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

if he lets me call him farffles


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

If they can park my whip safely in front of the whip store, than yasss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yahh..c'mere


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, c'mode


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no he won't give me shared custody of the goats


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, whoever it might end up being. You're everything I ever thought I wanted in another person. You complete me and make me want to be a better person.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm here to get in the way too lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Answer is @ 1:50


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

crimeclub said:


> Yes I'll date farfegnugen the last person to post before me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes, she seems nice


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, I like soup (or whatever food it's in the avatar) :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, we can have soup.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

farfegnugen said:


> Sure, we can have soup.


Are you goin to cook or will be the next person to post? :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu uh


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

No never says yes to anyone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I like weirdos who talk to themselves.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no, he's in a complicated relationship with himself and Samantha lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, too toxic


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Too HORNy for me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, I need a real minion


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

^ No. I came across goats porn once. It was baAaAad. It also suggested "goatse"... That was worse. Far worse.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, I kinda feel sorry for him... I mean he went to the store to find a bottle of coca cola with his name on it and the closest he got was 'Bryan'


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Only if I can be the little spoon.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

eh he likes anime chicks I wouldn't fit his standards lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, she's funny


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

awww my sus y


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

It's impossible to kiss someone who's always blowing bubbles with their gum, and I don't want one of those sterile, non-kissing relationships.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No, I can't say yes to everybody, people will think I'm easy...


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes.. She eats Carb Smart ice cream, like the other models do..


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure we can go out, then over-analyze what it meant later


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah, he farfs too much


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no he mocks my thread choices


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

If she pops the gum bubble then maybe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe, if he leaves the scythe at home


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, only to scares him :O


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bats eyes. I don't scare easily


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Then come for a kiss. :kiss:








>


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. why not? I cannot resist the transformation from little snow person to hamster to cute little pus$y.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not into dudes, sorry.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

kinda serious, it's intimidating :afr


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice new avatar. :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Say that again.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, he says things again


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, he said things aren't said again


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Not again.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, likes to sit in boxes and go "wheeee"


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no he lives in a box with 10 goats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Of course I can't date someone who don't like to sit around with my goatns


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

i want teh groats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I dated her 1 tome and too groats went a mossing


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sus y said:


> Nice new avatar. :O


thanks sus y but i regret using my own picture  I'm going to change it tomorrow when I'm sober haha.

funnynihilist we have some words to throw down!! lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

also cute but doesn't seem to share my love for goats...I'll have to pass


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I am not into goats I just like to steal them. lol farffles is better matched with goatheads soup


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes, we can grow bold together and have pun all day


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> thanks sus y but i regret using my own picture  I'm going to change it tomorrow when I'm sober haha.
> 
> funnynihilist we have some words to throw down!! lol


I have put my pic as avatar too for a day or so a couple of times. I don't know, i think it's somewhat good that people see my serious side. :b
Also you are cute , so... nothing to be ashamed


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes, since he sympathized sus y and her little crying kittens lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cuteness overload.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, kitten lover, yes. lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I could use her tutelage


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Funny.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeep


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, I've always wanted to know what happened to Schrodinger's cat

edit: apparently a goat ate him


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

neep


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nerf


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Wo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

we forgot our language lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Es


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nan


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

LAN network.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I would date his LAN Network.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Now a WAN network.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

WAN may be biting more than I can chew hehe


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

He is pulling my goat.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Raise hands those who are drunk! 
No me, I'm just asking lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Hiccup.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, tonight is my night to oversee someone


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A bunny, cute.  :grin2:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I went to dinner with some friends and drank a bit so......mayhaps


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Raise hands those who are drunk!
> No me, I'm just asking lol


Nah just a buzz going lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Buzzy bee eat date fruit.  :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm hungry, I need a date


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I'm hungry, I need a date


You gonna date ya some foods? Hehe


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

and you :O and your mom and your goat :O and your cat too :O


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bring a bottle


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I'm hungry, I need a date


You can lear mine, hiccup.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Everyone passed out and I win again.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Noone wants to way date anymore, hiccup.  :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I want you to cry me a date
:evil 
:b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Tricky wicky likey bee, hiccup.  :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

bee beeep bupp boop baa buu 
and I didnt drunk :O


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

My imaginary cat did
and now it's tpying against my will this...
stop...
stpoorgi ungui qtjkmfjkvmnjkg k
stopppppppppppp


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sus y said:


> My imaginary cat did
> and now it's tpying against my will this...
> stop...
> stpoorgi ungui qtjkmfjkvmnjkg k
> stopppppppppppp


I need to get you a real cat lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, reel cats are so 20th century


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> bee beeep bupp boop baa buu
> and I didnt drunk :O


Who drunk who?  :lol


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, I'm only into girls.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope, I'm also only into girls


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I have no idea what is going on above and yes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

it's close call, but I can't quite get over that ominous might be some type of warning


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Not into guys. Plus those crazy eyes are concerning.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nool


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Only if you give me cookies, or cake or ice cream.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gives her cookies, cake, and ice cream to her heart's content


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, too much sugars


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes we're avid coffee and ibuprofen drinkers


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes, I think so. A little too much pink, but she seems pretty cool


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

not sure what he means by too pink but I am being too easy so I have to say no lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, puts horsey sauce in people's shoes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yazzzz!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no he's soul mates with neo, wouldn't want to get in the way of true love :heart :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yazzzers!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yist


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, I demand them to date me. Period. There can't be a no. I said! I'm the Queen.



farfegnugen said:


> gives her cookies, cake, and ice cream to her heart's content


:mushy


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

he lives for goat milk and that's a deal breaker


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeast!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

he signed over the 3 goats i wanted so we are back on good terms. yes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes we will make a beautiful loaf with goat yeast


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No that creeps me out


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, has a bad case of the heebie jeebies


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

if he likes waffles


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought everybody liked waffles.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> I thought everybody liked waffles.


you'd be surprised by all of the waffle bigots out there :lol. so it's a yes :heart


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Truth be told this thread kinda scares me.... *Hides my heart.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, I like killing accountants too


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

he'd kill me so no :cry


----------



## Itsbeccabetchh (Jan 19, 2018)

I'd do it for the horse.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe, if she'll change her mind after I make her some waffles then find her a new career outside of accounting


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

still afraid. (accounting is muh life farffles!)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't be afraid, you'll be safe with me; I can scream "Help!" really loud.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Don't be afraid, you'll be safe with me; I can scream "Help!" really loud.


 wellllllllll that's awfully sweet. I'll get 911 on speed dial just in case.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I'll move on to killing Mormons then and leave the accountants to LWALD. I hope you understand everything I'm giving up.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> well, I'll move on to killing Mormons then and leave the accountants to LWALD. I hope you understand everything I'm giving up.


aww farffles :heart
@crimeclub was close to being wife number 24 :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I want to be wife number :con I think he's hiding the real number of wives.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sus y said:


> I want to be wife number :con I think he's hiding the real number of wives.


yes honestly that was just a guess


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> Not sure, could be @crimeclub's 54th wife.






You can be the next one


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hellz yah


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nah I don't cut it. guys are his thing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have always had a soft spot for crimeclub and I don't really want the obligation of running a Mormon dating service. Does anyone have a problem with the Moors?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:kiss:
LOL kidding, I'm not, I just want to be evil :yes > lol kidding again


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sus y said:


> :kiss:
> LOL kidding, I'm not, I just want to be evil :yes > lol kidding again


oh sus y! you don't have an evil bone in your body!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, like a toot in the cold winter air


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no because he compared me to a toot


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No cause she don't give a toot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, he reminds me of my prom date


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

So hairy as a goat? interesting! 
Sadly, I don't look like this 









or this








but you can brush my hair if you want


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I was thinking more in terms of half drunk and horny but yours works too

and sure I'll brush your magnificent coat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, the tag on my coat says "no brushing"


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes, because I WILL brush him


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes because he'll have to get over his allergy at some point


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, because I can see the future and the matrix too. :O


----------



## simula (Jan 22, 2018)

cat


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I like dogs so no


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I like dogs, cats, horses, bunnies... so yes :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm a virtual cat, you cannot be allergic to me, someday I'm a puppy, others I'm a minion or even a troll, it depends of the mood of the day :b


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm allergic to cats too sorry sus y.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

To virtual cats too? :O Ok. I'll be a bird right now :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Maybe, if has more sandwiches.   :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Always... that it's not even a question! :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Not good to question a man's stomach.  :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I did not, lol just question the question. Because questioning questions for the dating question is a question needed :b


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> I did not, lol just question the question. Because questioning questions for the dating question is a question needed :b


I would swim across the Atlantic to date the user above, but I'm lazy and scared of deep water, so she would have to swim to me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> I would swim across the Atlantic to date the user above, but I'm lazy and scared of deep water, so she would have to swim to me.


As you can see in the below post, I can swim like a fish too (well, just in my imagination :b), but I can try to swim as one :O, also, you can be lazy but you own me a million, I don't forget! lol kidding :b



Sus y said:


> I'm a virtual cat, you cannot be allergic to me, someday I'm a puppy, others I'm a minion or even a troll, it depends of the mood of the day :b





Sus y said:


> To virtual cats too? :O Ok. I'll be a bird right now :O


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> also, you can be lazy but you own me a million, I don't forget! lol kidding :b


:grin2: how about 50/50 on the airfare to the UK and we forget the rest of the million?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Pssst everyone reading this, love is in the air with the two above.   :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> :grin2: how about 50/50 on the airfare to the UK and we forget the rest of the million?


How about you being a slave to pay all your debs?  lol kidding again haha



ANX1 said:


> Pssst everyone reading this, love is in the air with the two above.   :grin2:


Love is always in the air, even when you see a little bird ****ting on your neighbors' car, that's love, when the rain ruined someone hair's but made a garden more beautiful than it was already; love. All the things move because of love and that's why I have some love for everybody :b (exceptions are made, some people are too crappy :frown2.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Love is always in the air, even when you see a little bird ****ting on your neighbors' car, that's love, when the rain ruined someone hair's but made a garden more beautiful than it was already; love. All the things move because of love and that's why I have some love for everybody  (exceptions are made, some people are too crappy :frown2.


Ok, to put it into simple words from your love poem, you love him.  :grin2:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> How about you being a slave to pay all your debs?  lol kidding again haha


Ok, then you need to whip me into shape, and if I dont pay, I need punishing to within an inch of.......... my life


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Yah, I'd do him.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

clarkekent said:


> Yah, I'd do him.


yeah but you have to be the women this time.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> Ok, then you need to whip me into shape, and if I dont pay, I need punishing to within an inch of.......... my life


easy-breezy.

I'm having the feeling I'm going to be late for work... lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Ok, to put it into simple words from your love poem, you love him.  :grin2:


Forgot this :b. To your question, who wouldn't love @SFC01 all bone and creepy face? :kiss:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Forgot this :b. To your question, who wouldn't love @*SFC01* all bone and creepy face? :kiss:


And they now pronounce you man and wife, play ball.  :lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> And they now pronounce you man and wife, play ball.  :lol


Lol, but I want to date you all , I don't think I'm ready yet...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Lol, but I want to date you all , I don't think I'm ready yet...


Awww. :hug

We want to give you fruit too.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Awww. :hug
> 
> We want to give you fruit too.


I mean I want you all to become a fruit. 
Fruits are healthy, I'm wishing you good lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I mean I want you all to become a fruit.
> Fruits are healthy, I'm wishing you good lol.


Ah, sandwich with some dates.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> Ah, sandwich with some dates.











Of course, I can do that too lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Of course, I can do that too lol.


Then we may be pursuaded if there are "dates" involved.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Of course, I can do that too lol.


I am really, really sorry to ask and I'm probably wrong but those brown-ish things, are those snails? :O


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

EarthDominator said:


> I am really, really sorry to ask and I'm probably wrong but those brown-ish things, are those snails? :O


Nope, those are dates, it's a fruit sandwich. 



Haven't tried, so I don't know if taste good.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Nope, those are dates, it's a fruit sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried, so I don't know if taste good.


Ooh, I see now. My mistake, I'm not really well known with food. :roll


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

EarthDominator said:


> Ooh, I see now. My mistake, I'm not really well known with food. :roll


Don't worry :b


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Lol, but I want to date you all , I don't think I'm ready yet...


Errrr Susy, I am still here you know.

I assume you know that @ANX1 has left a trail of heartbroken women (and some men as well apparently) all over the world? He dosent mention this in his posts does he eh.

I don't do that kind of thing.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm still around too, I couldn't go to work because I was too focused waiting you to say you'll date, apple, pineapple and banana me and it got late. :frown2:



SFC01 said:


> Errrr Susy, I am still here you know.
> 
> I assume you know that @ANX1 has left a trail of heartbroken women (and some men as well apparently) all over the world? He dosent mention this in his posts does he eh.
> 
> I don't do that kind of thing.


:O now that you made them sound so risky... more interesting! lol kidding.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> Errrr Susy, I am still here you know.
> 
> I assume you know that @*ANX1* has left a trail of heartbroken women (and some men as well apparently) all over the world? He dosent mention this in his posts does he eh.
> 
> I don't do that kind of thing.


He is also a great dad too, hint, hint.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

ANX1 said:


> He is also a great dad too, hint, hint.


As before, thinking about it, I guess you are right - especially as I`m single and available to the right woman.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ANX1 said:


> He is also a great dad too, hint, hint.


So sexy! :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> As before, thinking about it, I guess you are right - especially as I`m single and available to the right woman.





Sus y said:


> So sexy! :O


Tell me about it, studly even.  :grin2:


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

ANX1 said:


> Tell me about it, studly even.  :grin2:


one day, master teach


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SFC01 said:


> one day, master teach


Married in one day at the ball park, impressive.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I want to have a hot date! 









Dates are good for us.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I want to have a hot date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot under the collar with this one.  :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

It's NEO, how could anyone NOT want to date the matrix?
The matrix just cloned you for a date, Neo :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, that's creepy!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

what's wrong with Jeremiah Jones?  
no, he dislikes the movie.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes, she can be my 10th wife.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, he would give me 10th strife


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes he would give me 10 goats I can sell


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes I would give her 10 goats she can smell


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

No, only casual sex


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, I'm only into formal sex


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no he sleeps in goat pens


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, collects goat shaped fountain pens


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Reluctantly. Only if there're no other goats around.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, too fackle


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe if had gout instead of a goat obsession


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Aw, it's farffles and he promised me waffles. so yes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, she disrespected GK!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no. groat king is a frisky fella who drinks lots of goatshine :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, I brought the yeast but she won't bake the loaf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, goats and puffins dont mix


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No, doesn't like real soup


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, can teach me the joys of soups


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ok, can teach me goatlish, hope it's worthty, maybe I can make money also teaching goatlish


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, but be warned there is no $ in goatlish


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'll kidnap the goats then until they produce $ as all the goats should.

I started with this one:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, she took my favorite one!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I though it was this one









I'm taking this too.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, cause that's my second favorite one


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

You have got this one very jealous








I must take it too, because it won't forgive not to be the fav.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if she cooks me spanish dishes


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I can do a Paella and I did, also as I proved today I can make the saddest noodles soup, it was so sad, so bad uke lol Poor soup, I'm sorry for it.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm gone for a day and sus y gets all the goats!!!!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

should get some better berries


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yass, but only for the wafflees


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm gone for a day and sus y gets all the goats!!!!


All my goats are yours.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Her goat has poor dental hygiene..automatic nu


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

judges people by their goats :no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, she judges people by what they have in their lunch.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah but I hope he has some rice. Otherwise I'll have to reconsider this.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

buys her rice, sneaks off with my french fries intact


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah took the Franch friez


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know, he might just want my JW.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, I'm too bad of an influence(so I've been told)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, he refuses to take his shoes off.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope too thirsty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

of course, 52 000 is a magnificent post count


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Not until she's 21 so she can legally smoke weed with me. No bread/aka LSD though. That stuff is only for Alice.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah he's way more into 21 year old computers and engines


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope we're related


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, he moves like Brady, throws like Kaepernick


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah, I hear he has a spacecraft. I want to visit the moon :O


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup. :yes


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

yusssssss


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, he deleted his last post where he said he'd date me, so Idk.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I went on a deleting rampage, but you should join me on my date with Cletis, he and I are going to hold each other as we listen to one of Bernie Sanders' audiobooks.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, that sounds like a good way to spend a Saturday night.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

^ Yes



crimeclub said:


> I went on a deleting rampage, but you should join me on my date with Cletis, he and I are going to hold each other as we listen to one of Bernie Sanders' audiobooks.


No, we're not.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, he just ruined my plans for Saturday night.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, I have better plans


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Probably not, she's not really my type "genderly" 🤣


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope lives in California


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Nope, but if the girl above you looks like she does in her avatar then i think me and her could have a little fun.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope his room is empty af.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope, he's a dude and...nope.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Sure, that sounds like a good way to spend a Saturday night.


Good, because the best part of a political revolution is the coming together.










lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm one to give 1 chance to everybody :O, just one chance :evil


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sandwiches for a date (fruit)?  :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Also for an apple, a banana, a peach, a pineapple...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Makes my heart go thump, thump, but not in the night. :eek  :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Idk, seems like he has some heart issues.



crimeclub said:


> Good, because the best part of a political revolution is the coming together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I do it's broken. 

No sandwiches.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, he dates sandwiches.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

oui


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, hes a babe.


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

i would.
he seems like a nice person and not bad looking


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Only if she massages my back twice daily.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he massages his own back


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe if she carries my pet boulder for 20 minutes so my back can have a break


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

He's a guy, so no. But I would shoot some hoops with him.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, that spoon scares me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't. She a spoon hater


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, I got no clean sox


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, sorry. Lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

..-..*_beep ...-beep boop..-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope can't raise a family in Utah


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Nope, I don't speak American


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah he likes Emma


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Nope can't raise a family in Utah


Utah is considered one of the best states to raise a family. Do you know anything about Utah?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope Calichick told me no.........nah just Mormon capital and Utah Jazz :stu


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno, but my arms are getting tired from carrying him


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Do you still have a party here? I want to be invited :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Maybe lol


Maybe? :O No hay paella para ti! :wife lol kidding


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk she cray cray lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, will not share those uncrustables


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope wants my uncrustables


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yeah, beautiful alien eyes


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, the 'psychedelic' mood is a good sign


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

no he wants my mom :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, wants to steal my son :bah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, she has a son already.


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

No, I dont date monkeys


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sure, I like her wit lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nah, he's already snarling at me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

maybe, maybe not


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

nat


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes for saucy beans


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sure sure


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hell yeah, shes amazing and one of my favourite people on here


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

nerp tis a dood


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

I would indeed! A date is a date, you get to know and to relate, you can be friends, lovers, or never agains. So lets take that spin!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Noot too much spinning


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

No, beans and spinning don't mix well.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Nope, but he should consider going on that wonderful date with funnynihilist and his beans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Second time Ive said yes, sorry karen haha


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Haha most definitely! He and I are pretty tight pals lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuff yeah, I think, yeah, I do believe, the answer is yes, I think.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

we have history but I'm willing to make it work this time


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

^^yes



Natalie460 said:


> Haha most definitely! He and I are pretty tight pals lol


 Damn right we are, best of pals, I got your back Natalie. haha


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, his signature's too deep and profound for me


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't believe in telepathy and am irritated by such pseudoscience, so no way.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

he's a cool guy but we're on opposite ends of the spectrum. he'd die from the chaos of my emotional havoc


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah just a friend


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

we've both sworn it off atm lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No only likes goat men, not bean men


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

YES! I love UK.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Nah


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Sure, isn't even a man and we're both Canadian. Don't even need a visa. Let's make this happen.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Alright, let's do it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Not sure right now.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

monkeys are cool so yeahh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"makes monkey noises" Heheh.

In all seriousness, it would only be a friendly man-to-man chat, I like women too much lol.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk. Maybe...


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh goodie. Have this guy, and you get to transcend the matrix or whatever. Can't beat that.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Only if we can go to trivia night for math equations.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No. But I bet there are many women that would.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah is a dood


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, Beano ingested and digested, commence operation bean voyage.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> Nah


Why?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh, maybe or maybe not.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dunno.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah it would be like dating my sister


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah would be like dating my cousin, *Seinfeld voice* not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, always talking about shrinkage


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he finally breaks off contact with Satan


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah for all the bread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, I don't like that he speaks all languages, my date is not allowed to be cooler than me


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes again just to annoy her haha


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not into dudes.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

That's not what you said last night.

We're already dating, he just isn't ready to come out yet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah he's already cheating on Cletis with me


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

for the sake of the game (this poor thread lol) yes, he's very sweet.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah too toxic...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no, gave me some bad bourbon. still on the mend lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

appears to be cute, drunk and Russian... what possibly could go wrong


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sure, likes to take chances, what could go wrong?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

this is my second time saying hell yeah haha


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

hell yeah, right back at you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No she seems interested in someone else lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, he's my son, but he better bring home a good daughter-in-law


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, she has a son already lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nooodle


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A lifetime supply of beans does have its advantages... _and disadvantages_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't, I just can't


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Nope, sorry, I only date another kind of cans. I like my beans without canning, but I could make an exception, maybe... if...


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Sus y -- Definitely, because she is a female.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I guess I would date myself, lol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

maybe if it was the girl in his avatar lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, too self involved, lol.

And no, he just ninja'd me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Only on a double date, each with our partners. That could be really annoying but worth to imagine lol. 
At least there would be carrot cake :O


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i'd GO on a date, but i don't think i would get in a relationship lol, rather not push my luck XD


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

yeah for the apples


SamanthaStrange said:


> And no, he just ninja'd me.


:grin2: gotta be quicker


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Noo! :O Too fast and likes someone else already.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

The sweetest person ever? Of course I would


----------



## screamingontheinside (Apr 9, 2018)

I guess not, I don't have any apples. :laugh:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Ok :blush lol, yes then. I'm so easy at times  hahaha
Edit, wait I got ninjaed haha
I mean to 3stacks lol. But I'll date you too as I said yes already lol.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Nah, I'm not gay.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Come on! I'm lesbian only some days!  hahah


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Hmm, don't like cats but I do like Spaniards. Have to meditate on it.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Reminds of the Siegfried character from "Kenichi the mightiest disciple"; because of the name. Master martial artist + composer / musician. Who can beat that?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

A geom-date? I guess that would involve many numbers and complicated stuff, maybe if I can get some yummy ice cream.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I like baking and need someone to help eat these treats... so...


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yesss another amazing person and gives me chocolate


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Can you make magical unicorn cupcakes? I bet you can!


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course I can. All natural ingredients, very nutritious


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, no interest in my pudds


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

surely with all her cupcake knowledge and the cute way she wiggles her ears

yeah, FN too, he probably has a box of ho hos


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

farffles ate all the waffles. no.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Noot, never shares the dipping sauces


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

he's a beautiful human so sure


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I have coveted those stacks so why not?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Me too, whatever that means lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Me three, I'd date sus Y


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Me 4! This is getting too excentric  haha
:evil


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meh, perhaps; if only she could introduce me to her kind; the technologically advanced race of felines from planet Laronix. 

And then, the silly nihilist may join; for, hopefully he will reveal (probably not) to me the super scary, yet ultimately irresistible cosmic joke that the demiurgic entities are guffawing about.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, guffawing is illegal where I live


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably wouldn't, given, if he where alive in this realm. Would be cool if I were to somehow stumble upon his super awesome design schematics for his portal gun, however. Legend has it that he planted it somewhere; with a sequence of clues leading to it's resting place.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes. He may be building my time machine. Finally, I'll conquer the universe.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, I don't date cats but I would adopt her as my pet


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Eh, she gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*gulp* Idk... She seems kinda scary, but probably would if I could get a tour of the rabbit hole or something. *runs away*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, apparently he scares easily.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

This one is too scary too. *runs away.... again*


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

my internet is slow now, so I'll prob get ninjaed, I'll say yes to the person above and below, you never know...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. She's unpredictable.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he learns how not to get ninja'd


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Only if she doesn't judge ninjaed people.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, there's too much competition.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Share those iron man suit schematics, and I may reconsider.....


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Awww, but I said yes to you already , wait no, I didnt, you got ninjaed, ok fine  lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

And I got ninjaed too. Fine, dates to everybody from me, offer exclusively for today only.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe not a date, but just a really long petting session, and I'm out! *Runs away.... for the 3rd time!*


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, he just ran away before I could see him


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe if he stops running away.

No, she ninja'd me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't want to be the third wheel watching her make love to chocolate cake.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*Opens door, and peeks around slowly.* I see robo-suits lined up against the wall, and super cool droids looking around. Heck Yes, I'm in! *Barges through door*. But then, gets beaten up, and kicked out. Ouchie, ouchies!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, just don't run, I'm an innocent cat.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah I like a woman with a wild cat


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I can be a wild cat too :O. Ok, I'll say yes again because I'm in the mood.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, she is already dating too many people, lol.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if she'll buy me some popcorn too


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

How can I do any dating when I've been beaten up? It all seems like a set-up or whatever. *limps home*


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Maybe, he could be 'the one'


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah cause people say I'm more like a 2


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, great. Managed to get home, and prepare for that matrix dating session. Unfortunately though, upon exiting my room, I stumbled down the stairs. Gah... not again....


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no but I can drive him to the hospital


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. For I have died; succummed to my injuries... transcended the physical realm, though in a painful manner. Now I shall engage in a few activities involving major shenanigans.....


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no they've transcended reality


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

yeah, would be willing to take the toxins


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sure. For he has died from succumbing to toxins of unknown classification, and gets to join me in the land of make-believe to commence our shenanigan sessions.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, I'm a toxin


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

How could I resist that cats face, so yes. :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, he is not pessimistic enough.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Only if he participates in the next running the world context and win it (and split the prize with me lol).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, she seems like a genuinely nice person. Someone has to corrupt her


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah I need a receptacle not a plug


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

He's already corrupted me, so I might as well.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

She's a great user, its a yes from me


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

We could be each others wingman? :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah I'm more of a breast man


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

yeah he has nice thighs


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, he always have cake and cupcakes to offer.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if she shares the cake.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No is a cake tease!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe if gets me some refried beans and a quesadilla


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

If he shares the beans and quesadilla, also the tacos.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Definitely. I'd buy her a coffee and a quesadilla just to chat with her.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah that chick is a dude!!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, you can't trust anyone north of the Bronx.


----------



## onepiecefreak16 (Apr 16, 2018)

There location says F off so I think Id be to scared to lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah I only date two pieces freaks


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

If let me open the can.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ok :O, but don't bite me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nah. I bite.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Well, you are allowed to bite my cupcake, I'll give it to you :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, then yes. :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. I don't want susy to kill me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

hahah! someone got ninjed?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Of course, I would you Sus, you are wonderful, nice, precious, sweet.... I could keep adding! Wait, I'm in the wrong thread.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

With sandwiches.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Fine, you convinced me with that Nnnnnn lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Only if she can open my beans


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I can crack them, destroy them, kick'em, eat them, poison them... and I can be more creative than this, but it would sound scary  haha

Oh... and open.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know, she seems kinda scary.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I probably would and it wouldn't matter what she looked like, as long as it is a female.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Would disapprove of my guevos.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

He looks very dandy, so probably, yes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Seems like there would be pine sap involved so on the fence about it


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Once he is 57.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Si!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sexy scarf wearing cat? Sure.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No made my pee look psychedelic


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, it's Friday of bean dating.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

certainly, tittles and skittles


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

We can get confused in a confusing date, it can be fun!


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

only if it's a fun group deal and everyone has a good time lol


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

No thanks because I'm not gay.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only if he'll take care of my pets while I'm on vacation (7 ducks, 38 ants and 2 unidentified creatures I found in my basement)


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

I said yes, but I couldn't find her house to pick her up. 812 Pumpernickel avenue in Yeastville, Bread doesn't come up on the Google Maps.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, we could search people's houses as a date activity.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yasssssssy


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just don't know about his bean obsession


----------



## Jisela (Apr 17, 2018)

hmm if i can get a sip of that drink then maybe 😉 lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No, they'll want my drink :O


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Definitely. She can have my drink.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Says he's a male but has a photo of a female in his avatar. Nope, I'll pass...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Negatiiively


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

False negative.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Sandwich positive.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ahahaha laugh positive all night long :O that's a good thing.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Jolly positive, check.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

@ANX1 is so nice i'm pretty sure anyone would love to date em.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

but im seeking for a blue prince, not a green one. Can you change color for a night?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because I like tacos.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

Sus y said:


> but im seeking for a blue prince, not a green one. Can you change color for a night?


there you go. haha


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wrong plumbing


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes


LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> there you go. haha


You look so good in blue :O yes, yes, yes, of course! :laugh:


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Of course, but she appears to be dating everybody so I suppose I need to wait my turn


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No. Seems to be taken by the lovely one with many sandwiches.  :grin2:



LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> @*ANX1* is so nice i'm pretty sure anyone would love to date em.


Aww, thank you for your kind words. 

I wish the same for you too.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No he likes blondes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No. Likes men with beards.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

karenw said:


> Haha you do


No. I heard you do.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because she have a beautiful personality and is an awesome person.


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

no. didn't put enough info in profile. i like to know the person before dating them. i have been caught out too many times with "little surprises"


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

No, asks for too much information.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, because her name reminds me of that song from Dolly Parton, Jolene. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm not lesbian today , oh well, maybe tomorrow .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not a lesbian today either, plus she just wants access to my ice cream.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Can I date your ice cream them? :b
Something is something lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, you may. Enjoy! :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Too sexually insatiable for me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Is there such a thing? :O


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, she keeps her title private, I need to know if she's aristocratic or not


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because her name sounds like Chewbacca.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly if he's daisy ridley incognito


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if he'll knit some nice socks for me, preferably with goblins on them as a decoration


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I have to keep it private, but I can reveal some info in a date, maybe... but not to you :b haha kidding.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Hiding info on me sandwiches.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm a sandwich, just saying...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh, yummy, just saying.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because sometimes sandwiches come with mayo and mustard, together.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Uhm, not really into a sandwich with mustard on it.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because you can sometimes dip sandwiches in certain soups.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope smell like Pine Sol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

ok  Saturday night, better something than nothing  jk :b


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

i have already charmed her with my amazing ability to become blue at will, so yeah. lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No is meen!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, baby. I want to slither around in those beans.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

yes, bean fetishes excite me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure any bean lover is a friend of mine haha


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Shyep. For this shall be the last one... And the best one..... And then *poof*. Off to the cosmos in my new andro-alien flesh suit to explore away.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, I want to have a cosmic date :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, with a cute sandwich.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably, but then I'd abduct them, and do other things (got forced to by the head of the cosmic astro-biology census). We all need a human specimen of ours to present our findings / analysis.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No that sounds too complicated


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Bah... He won't give me the power ring, so no.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, seems to have some unresolved issues with that bean farmer


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, understands my bean


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I would, but too stubborn (too much earth + denseness); heavy like a meal of filling beans.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems to be infatuated with beans


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

yes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. A friend of the lizards is a friend to me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

if we can have a secret's trade date, in which i trade nothing but you all lol. :b


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes she cooks eggs


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

yes, he cooks beans


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, she has a sandwich.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

yes, eats the sandwich.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Anyone who loves cats is definitely worth dating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shure


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:blush

Long walks and picnics at the _beech_ for sure


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

karenw said:


> Only if I can play cards.


Maybe.

would you like to play poker in the butchers?

be warned the steaks are high.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, he's an angry young man. Also I hope he'll fire the writers that have worked on his signature and hire someone who doesn't have memory loss


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

EYessa


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know, he might be a cake thief.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No! She is the biggest cake tease eva!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

You are wrong, it's me. 
I read picnic at the beach and came back to see if anyone offers it again :b.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I can only offer a picnic with ants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I can only offer picnic with my aunts


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Only if she shares some popcorn at the movies.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Avengers? I want to go and see it too, that's a yes then.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. I need a dance partner for Despacito.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

How far above me? I see a potential candidate.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nollo


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

If allows me to invent words, like yellol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A picnic with sandwiches, then yes.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If turns no to yes.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

picnic + sandwichs + 
bird watching? Oh please, not that lol, duck feeding? :b flower watching? I like this one


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If have birds in pretty penguin suits singing.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:O I need to see that!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Happy Feet movie. 

Yes to the cool lady in penguin suit.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes.
*wink*


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Maybe, to the redline is fun

**Edit**

No, speaks languages I can't


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If have sandwich supply.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

and I haven't had dinner :O


----------



## Comrade Proletarian (Apr 25, 2018)

Who could deny that cat face? of course!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes! She is a great cook! @Sus y

**Edit**

No, took my post spot


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

hahha! Yes, I like people who like to play to get ninjaed or had slow internet? Or slow fingers? or too many tabs open?


----------



## Comrade Proletarian (Apr 25, 2018)

Excaliber said:


> Yes! She is a great cook! @*Sus y*
> 
> **Edit**
> 
> ...


HA, Sorry King Arthur, not even the Excaliber stopped the advance of the Saxons on the Britons.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Sus y said:


> hahha! Yes, I like people who like to play to get ninjaed or had slow internet? Or slow fingers? or too many tabs open?


Yeah I get ninjaed a lot, need to get more stealthy :crying:



Comrade Proletarian said:


> HA, Sorry King Arthur, not even the Excaliber stopped the advance of the Saxons on the Britons.


I guess its mutual then... xD


----------



## tearsdescending (Apr 24, 2018)

I would date xxDark Horse. I never went on a date before and I want a boyfriend. So, yes I would date him.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi! Welcome to SAS, hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, she feeds me good sandwich.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, has already found someone who feeds them sandwiches ;-;


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not lesbian so it would be a friend "date" / hang out (that counts I think! ^_^). 

She's telepathic so it would be cool to go to a psychic for a reading and watch her tell them what parts they got wrong, then after read the psychic's future back to them  Muahaha!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. I love Canadians. We can pick out snow boots together.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk if my cats would approve


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

@EBecca Good call. I really should ask my cat permission first too. He might kill me in my sleep. Think he's eyeing my carotid artery as we speak...
@Karsten It's a good time to snatch up some boots! On sale for Spring . The snow has FINALLY stopped!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I know nothing about her :stu


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

^ No! son, are you skipping school again? :bah

@*Jessie203* Yeah, be careful with him. It might seem like he's just trying on some nice pink boots but he's actually planning out his next crime.

And yes let's go see that psychic!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope and nope


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*Kevin001* Sodomy is a sin, so I'm afraid it just won't work out 

@*Jessie203* It's unethical to speak of your cat without posting their picture in the pet pic thread.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Karsten said:


> @*Kevin001* Sodomy is a sin, so I'm afraid it just won't work out
> 
> @*Jessie203* It's unethical to speak of your cat without posting their picture in the pet pic thread.


Duly noted. I have a photo of him mid-chew during his breakfast where he's drooling and grimacing all at once. A beautiful sight to behold lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope, is located on the wrong planet.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Ok. But I'm from the wrong universe.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Surrre, we'll put the beans over the campfire and sing. "Comb my hair, my Lord, comb my hair" into the chilled night air.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sounds legit!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Sure would because I'm picturing her face as being the face of the cat in her avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, too optimistic.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, if the wifi is working and the cake is not hoarded but rather freely shared


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Not today, but I have no plans for Saturday.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes as get more sandwiches. :grin2:


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not until he learns to quit driving in circles


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure. Our date will take place in 2025, but we should start planning it now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Excaliber said:


> Nope, is located on the wrong planet.


:lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah I can't date a dood


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I can date anything, even beans, just saying...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure I would splatter her with beans and call it art


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because she seems like a swell gal. I can imagine her traipsing through The Alps like Heidi.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, he gots the stench of being ninjaed


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

If we can go ninja


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Sus y said:


> If we can go ninja


Just not a black ninja uniform because that will surprisingly make us stand out more than actually helping us blend in, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

He's already dating his own mother. So, probably not.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*gulp* Probably not.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Maybe, if he likes partners that come in pairs.


----------



## JedPink (Apr 24, 2018)

Ummm, well, I have no clue, since their gender says male but have a female picture.... I'm confused....


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If I remember correctly she doesn't like me, but I don't remember why and my short term memory is sh*t lately. This is a tough one, I would say probably not.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because X marks the spot of my heart.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably, but will run after the first date.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because my geom is broken and I need a technician to fix it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only if he breaks something for me to fix. I like to feel useful.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I like handymen.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

of course, she has a dangling e and beautiful i's


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, won't say the reasons... too nasty! lol kidding
or maybe I'm not kidding :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, as joking about not giving me sandwiches.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I still have two more. 








One would be for me the other for the next person who post :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I want the sandwich.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

You date carrot cake and sandwich don't you? :b 
Yes, I would date anyone who dates cake.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I guess a no because no sandwiches.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

But I can share my sandwich :O


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No I want the WHOLE sandwich or nothing


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oooo a yes then. 

Darn it, keep losing my sandwiches to other forum members.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah gets ninjered


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, he ninjered me.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Fine, half sandwich for you (the bigger half is for me) :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naww


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, ninjered again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

no lol


----------



## LazarusBlack (Apr 29, 2018)

I...I guess?


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sure


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Affirmative.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because she seems creative with her artistry.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

No, this person thinks I'm a she.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

No, because he doesn't understand the ways of the ninja.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No I think there is a peen


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

It could be my first time dating a can, that could be interesting. lol


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*gulp* She's so intimidating that I can't even talk!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

We could do mimic, it could be fun :O


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Of course, I wouldn't need to eat sugar at all anymore because she's so sweet.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Awww! Of course! :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Wouldn't mind a rose with my sandwich, so yes.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Only if we can blast off in that hyper-drive space-car of his.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because his avatar is helping me solve this Rubik's cube.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Depends on how good his pancake making skills are.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sure, once he's 51 years old, I'll need to feel young once I become 60.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

When I get a sandwich.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Delivered? In a restaurant? Homemade? :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Without being ningered by forum members.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah that dude got a doohickey!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

doohickey? I'll spend the date googling words. Although, that could be a topic to talk.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure


----------



## Incxgnito (Apr 15, 2018)

Why not?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sure, we could have wine and date our wines, it would be a double date :b


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, I'd wear a sandwich suit to amuse her.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LOL that's @ANX1 "thing", tho it never occurred me to dress like one to see if I could be more "datable". 
I'll say yes for the creativity lol, but if you smell like ranch sauce I'll go home right away.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because I hope that she likes horseradish sauce.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, as @Sus y gives me sandwiches. No sandwich suit needed. :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes. What's your favorite kind?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Without a doubt


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, no spinach. 

Dammit, ninjered again.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I need more details! :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, like I would get my sandwich at this rate. 

Would be like dangling a sandwich on a string while others take a bite. 

Well, must be simple, not filled to the brim with vegetables.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah he rates peoples sandwitches


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Not today, he's not rating anything.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no she's female, not my type


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe, if she's any good at cutting pineapples. I like pineapples:]


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because he could jump rope really fast.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, chooses his date based on their jumping rope skills


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, it's that decaf face!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

of course, accepts me despite my lack of caffeine


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, but I'm still hooked on coffee


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Eh, I'd be second fiddle to her garden.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure, I like fiddles. Especially fiddle leaf figs :]


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Of course, she dresses really cute!


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

No, too scared of the colors.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no major lack of color


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure but I ain't brewin no spacial taae


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No, he's allergic to cats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah I currently have a chafe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, he seems happy and content with his chafe


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, I like those sexy stick-arms and that big belly lol


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sigh* Well, doing so would be a good start at wading through the dreaded, scary talk sessions.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His superior intellect would just make my head _asplode_


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sure, i like robots


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*sigh* If only... My mental abilities are just blah. If anything, on a date or whatever, he'd expand my rigid mental ecosystem into fluid, flowing goo, which would transmute into a river of insightful light, and introduce me to his hi-tech alien comrades.

Gah... Got ninjago'ed, but um, idk. I guess if I were to get over the fear of the talking, then perhaps there would be a chance.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

See? My nose is starting to bleed just by trying to absord what he's posted


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

OK fine. We'll keep it simple. A simple, quiet intro to his aliens buddies and gentle mental upgrades under his supervision.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That's better; it's a date then


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

He already has a date :stu


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

I'll go on a date with you, we can figure out where they are going, and I can steal his date. You swoop in and save his day. Mission accomplished, we'll call it operation Alpha swipe.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I cahhhhhnt


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*Runs away*


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Running date? I´ll rather a walking one.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ultimate on-going "amazing race" (the show) date it is, then.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, already has a busy dating schedule


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because I'd imagine she'd be a great E-friend.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

definitely! she is very friendly and sweet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu uh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, we can have a banning date.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Only if he sends me a scrapbook of loaf

Ninjerer!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no, i only want a cute girl


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

:stu


----------



## ScythianHeretic (Aug 17, 2017)

i only date the people below me ^^


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I only date the people next to me :b


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I only date fictional characters


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

She only dates frictional characters


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Too alpha


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i am my own date


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay because he has a day of the year named after him


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

yeah he's a babe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hell yeah, he can complain in all languages. I would love to hear what "I'm cold" sounds like in Hungarian


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sho nuff


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

:stu


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah she a babe too


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

perhaps if he did not think i was so old


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah she's such a cougar


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

*EDIT* Ninja'd by a damn Brit. I'd date him if he donated some of his beard.

@Harlin Yes. I love a girl who can fit inside a suitcase.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Oi why not I like a New Yawker


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will there be schnapps?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Only cuz we're besties.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, they're mysterious


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

yes

seems like a good woman


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

let's get married


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

sure, I like playing cards that fly on their own


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, but he can have those demonic cards, I've wanted to get rid of them for the longest time


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, I thought the cards were magical not demonic. You can keep them!


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

nah


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Stepped up to the plate, but chickened out at the last minute and ran, but got offered a power ring from a mysterious E.T. while on the way home.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nay


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, because he's a 'J' type, tending towards lawful evil, and furthermore, really, really REALLY scary; scarier than parallax version Sinestro.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, too wordy


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Too wordly for my tastes; needs some ephemeral-ness in that life of his.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

GeomTech said:


> Stepped up to the plate, but chickened out at the last minute and ran, but got offered a power ring from a mysterious E.T. while on the way home.


what


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, asks too many questions


----------



## shyflgirl (Apr 24, 2018)

I would need to know the gender first


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Harlin said:


> what


Exactly!

And uh, *gulp* idk.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

what about a double date with people of our respective choices lol


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Nah seems pretty young


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes all of my gfs have been invisible


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pfftt.... Even if I tried, I'd get the boot; which will send me booting into booty OS; without root privileges :cry.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I would - if it weren't for those meddling kids


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Of course! Always have nice avatars :O


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

si!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Bueno, está bien 
lets go.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

only if we get ice cream lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

What's your fav flavor? Mine is chocolate with chocolate and topping of chocolate, pieces of chocolate, oh chocolate!


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

haha, vanilla or oreo, also mint chip orchocolate


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Now I seriously want ice cream, love oreo, not so much mint, tho I like chocolate mind, but in an ice cream it's a little too much. My less favorite is plain vanilla unless it has chocolate and chocolate topping, pieces of chocolate etc lol.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i think we could set some sort of date up with that in mind lol.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

My favorite is the classic vanilla ice cream with salted caramel and chopped peanuts. Yum.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

this thread is making me hungry now haha


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Salted caramel and chopped peanuts are nice too! Yeah, I'm getting on an ice cream hunger too :b


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

we need help before we make a ton of thread viewers hungry XD


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

They deserve it! Let us make the world hungry! lol kidding haha!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, even though, at first, I thought that her avatar was showing a cat with its bowels and entrails exposed.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

that's an interesting mindset to see it as


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Neo said:


> That's what I initially thought too :lol


Your avatar looks like a bomb detonated right at his foot but he didn't get out of the way, even though he could have, because he wanted to do a cool pose, instead.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> That's what I initially thought too :lol


Really? You too? lol It's a cute and inspired cat plotting to control the world, just that, nothing wrong with it. 0


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Definitely, Sus y is gorgeous. And I'd love to be that cat's Valentine.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes. She uses maybelline


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

No


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because of duck-billed platypuses.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Idk, the hu-manatee thinks I should go help the needy instead


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, he's always confused, so hiding secrets from him should be easy


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Idk, she looks kind of young in her picture. As long shes 18.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe? :stu


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope; for lots of icing will be smeared.... LOTS


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, I guess but I feel like I've just been bait-n-switched, lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Naj


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nah.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, definitely, although she is only Sus y - lite.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No. :bah


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, if she lets me get the cherry on the cupcake. Wait Mabel, she already said no. Are you playing hard to quit?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

birddookie said:


> Yes, if she lets me get the cherry on the cupcake.


:um


* *




That cherry is long gone. :lol


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

ha XD


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, if he leaves out the apple core, lol.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :um


:blush Haha forgot that could be taken that way.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

maybe


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Definitely, because she sounds like either a Baby Boomer, a Generation X, a Generation Y or a Generation Z member, all within my age range of who I would date.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pines has a penis, so no


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

No , but if i was drunk maybe


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

has a small penis, so no

aw man that was meant for @funnynihilist

still no


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

This chick aint worthy of my massive disco stick, so nooooooooooo ha ha ha ha haaaaaaaaa


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, his Richard is too big for me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

cupcakes in the bedroom, why yasss!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, her Abigail is just right for me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is that Pines knocking? No, can't


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

I dont know. Does your can have dents?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Is really polite but has helmet head


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

yes, its friday of dates


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, we can have french fries on fryday


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Only if you wear hotpants : /


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

only if doesnt wear pants


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Well....You called my bluff : /


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nyahh


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Nope, never says yes.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If provides sandwiches.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, is anti-pita bread and tamale


----------



## Incxgnito (Apr 15, 2018)

Quite possibly. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, she's a lot prettier than the guys that post in this thread plus she likes Stranger Things.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nerp


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. Even made a bot suit for him.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

His avatar mesmerized me into saying yes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A little out of my age range so no lol


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

No, the word "Jesus" burns too much.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No, I'm too colorful.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Sus y said:


> No, I'm too colorful.


No, shes just a stalk tease


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Awww but we could still have an ice cream date, I mean each with its ice cream, we can go apart even lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, shes too nice


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because he can probably take any inanimate object that just happens to be within reach and use them to create a funny skit.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Only if they are 100 years old.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes. I like the way she purrs.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Edit: yes, i like the way her p***y purrs


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, seems like they really want to date themselves


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, she's got my E-heart on a string.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. A bit too intimidating for me. *Cowers in fear*


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah, i like playing in the ball pit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, I'm scared of his new avatar.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno. But if I were to, I'd have to tip-toe around as to not to accidentally smear the icing.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

If he stops dancing in the square, all day long dancing!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If with sandwiches.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm wondering now if you are a slim or a chubby person :b, too many sandwiches with no spinach can have an effect in the belly :b, but I don't care :O, I'll still give you a sandwich lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, if sandwich is given. :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, if after giving sandwich they give me a cake! I have to receive something too lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, if part of the core of the cake is made up of sandwiches.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

That doesn't seems too fair mhhhh as I wasn't going to share the cake lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suddenly distracts and cake starts disappearing, so is a yes.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suddenly pulls out a proper cake for her to consume, so hopefully is a yes.  

The old switcherooo. Not to be confused with a Kangaroo.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Cake! :yay lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, can't compete with that sandwich-man


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Im not eating carbs but for her i think i ll cheat.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, I don't trust people who don't eat carbs.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because the first two letters of Samantha is SA, social anxiety. And I would try my best to try to get her to come out of her shell.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No. Doesn't like shells for some reason.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No that is hurting mine eyes!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah we all love a bear


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if he can teach me how to complain in another language, haha.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because stinky shoes for fishy fishes are only good for a goodie goose that proudly pouts.


----------



## nickcap (Sep 6, 2016)

*wink wink*


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

as long as he doesn't pass his two wink limit


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nah, she winks too much.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

okay and here's some eyedrops for your winking problem


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sure, we both just got ninja'd, we have so much in common

@*SamanthaStrange* yes, if she'll help me cure my winking addiction


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No she is my red headed mom


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is there any uncrustables left?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah... I give up...


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because there are plenty of crustaceans in the sea but he is the only one for me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey Pines, I'm not into logs!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, because stumps are better to sit on than faces.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Nah, she he is a little sappy.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No they wear hats too big for their bodies


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because she drinks margaritas by the gallon.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

yes definitely


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

sure thang


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

mayfuff, fuffbe


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I would, if it weren't for those meddling kids and that dog!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rah roh, no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno, seems to have a bad attitude and it's hard to keep him out of the garbage


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

i dunno he doesn't seem to get along with beary


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just the butterfly part, not the toxic part.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

no, I aint got no solution to x


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, I got his solution right here.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I want me some of that


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

aw stacks is a sweetie sure :3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Possibly :stu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nerp


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not unless he finally did laundry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah avatarless


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

unlikely, I don't like how he makes his coffee


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Definitely because he is a SAS member and I would date any and all SAS members.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

provided he tells me how beautiful I look


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No because I want to be the beautiful one!


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

You can want it as much as you like but I'm the beautiful one.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Only if they're actually a mouse. (Is that a mouse?)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Only if she brings along some of that 2ply


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, he's into boys far younger than me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, keeps a masturbation diary and shows it around


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Karsten - Yeah, because he has cute cats. 

FN - No, he just ninja'd me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, she wouldn't bake me a cake with a naanja on it


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Doesn't even know how to properly ring out a sponge. Hell no.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, carries a well worn kazoo at all times and plays it in the restaurant


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no he thinks digging through dumpsters and ravaging campsites is "fine dining"


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, cause I wanna teach her how to dumpster dive for Oreos!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, they've already found someone to dumpster dive with


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sure, I'm in an open dumpster relationship.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

lol sure I'm willing to learn


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Nah, but I 'll take the cupcake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, he might try to steal my cupcake.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, she will give me a cupcake if im sad. Right? :b


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

With tea and crumpets please


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

not now. gender not specified. I'd need to know that first .


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

why not, I've always liked Hobbes and he shows a desire to learn


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> not now. gender not specified. I'd need to know that first .


I'm a male hawk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, I preferred not knowing the gender of that hawk, the mystery is ruined now


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Only if we go on a double date with butter


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, if he only wears a mini-skirt.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, if he brings the handcuffs and leash he was talking about. Y'know, for science.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

If I can ring your southern bell


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes, if he wears a nurse outfit.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Only if he is neutered


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If they are female, yes. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Cletis said:


> If they are female, yes. Otherwise, no.


No, I got a big 'ol hawk dong


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, I still like girls


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, is a cool potato


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

yeahhh


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

sure why not


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Of course


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. We can both reach for the leaves!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

appears to a nanobot from the future with all the doom that portends but probably still dateable



twistix said:


> Yeah, is a cool potato


And sure, she's a cute and sweet potato


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because he has a curvy and voluptuous body.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

hells yah what a man


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, she can be the west coast to my east coast or wherever I'm at these days


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sure, he's very sweet


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

yeah she a beautiful woman


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> sure, he's very sweet


You know it babe.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, he's very sweet and he knows it babe!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I already am dating them, they just don't know about it.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pass


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

yeah he would make life less unBEARable


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No, I'm too creepy for them


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

She's not creepy enough for me.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think you are creepy and yes I would date you


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken as giving sandwiches to others.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't think I'm ready to deal with their sandwich obsession


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um Um Um........nah lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah and banned for Oedipus complex


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No.



SolutionX said:


> I already am dating them, they just don't know about it.


Ew no. Get away from me you creep!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no but I hope him and SolutionX hire me as their wedding planner


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Now he shattered my imaginary fantasy relationship, so no.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, he shattered my dream of becoming a wedding planner


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

if that's her in the avatar then its a yes from me


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, but I have to take a voyage across the pond first though.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

No, only dates pictures.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I've always wanted to date someone who can speak multiple languages.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll tell him once he gets the proper access clearance


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not sure he's often in a very confused mood :lol


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Sure, she lives where I used to live. It is a nice place, but a little hot this time of year.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, his avatar makes me concerned


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I like bread


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, she's great.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, that's sweet. Thanks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

If she'll teach me how to dance like her


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes of course. I even bought us a pair of four-legged trousers to share!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sure if he'll agree to take a pic like this one for Christmas and look more excited than the guy in this photo


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Of course! It would be a double date, with her and karsten using a funny sweater and me (the chaperon grandmother) and someone... (it's going to be a blind date) :O


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

oh, my, yes.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Um, sure. I guess it would be fun even though I'm not gay.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not gay, but I'm not afraid to suck a dick either.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow, maybe if he wore a dress and put on a wig... nah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if he promises to stop eating lizards he finds in the garden


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hummmmm, hummmmm, hummmmm, sure, hummmmmm


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

No because I don't date bears, since the last one that I dated, he showed me his bare necessities the moment I opened the door for him to go with him on that date.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, 'cuz twisties need love too


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because I would like poking that belly, lol, even though mine is fatter and we are both twigs.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

??


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sure. Long tummy patting sessions and much running await!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, I refuse any and all tummy patting


----------



## YamchasRevenge (Jul 29, 2017)

Only if you share that cupcake


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bake cupcakes if it would attract some nice company.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

only if they are served with taaaaaaaae


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Only if he's ok with herbal


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

only if I can put bourbon in it


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Only if you byob

I don't drink and I'm going off caffeine (I miss the comfort of a good espresso :crying: ) I don't have dairy milk either for those who have tea with milk.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok, fine, no more running or tummy pats, but I'll get rejected anyway.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

? You're welcome to cupcakes


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I can offer all the pastries she can handle


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, and also, lots of Omanjū too!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

you gonna bring me my taaaaaaae?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Only if you're patient


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

that taaae is half drunk already! but them cupcakes gimme gimme gimme


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know, he seems a little demanding.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes and yes to the next one, I like living on the edge sometimes :b


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. Face the fear (don't run away), do the date, and be rejected. Oh, well.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Ok, another double date, I'll date your oldest cousin robot and you'll date my youngest cousin . Win win!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I would like to date two girls. Maybe I can talk less then.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Classified said:


> I would like to date two girls. Maybe I can talk less then.


You don't like to talk much or it's that you get a bit nervous about holding the convo?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Sus y said:


> You don't like to talk much or it's that you get a bit nervous about holding the convo?


I get kind of nervous holding the conversation. I usually have a hard time finding what to say, in order to contribute.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I doubt he could handle me, though he seems to have to plenty of interesting things to say


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! I will gladly listen to his screams and bellows.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes, I like his avatar


----------



## BadCheshire (May 30, 2018)

Nice looking avatar.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because it seems that we would have a lot in common.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if his dog can come along


----------



## nina20 (May 15, 2016)

id give it a try, you only live once right


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Nope, she's too young .


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, seems like a swell lady, despite her judging young people harshly


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

hmmmm maybe


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, one can wish


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

only if he agrees to drink more water


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah, I heard west coast crows are easier to get back to the nest.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Rebootplease said:


> Yeah, I heard west coast crows are easier to get back to the nest.


I'm into chicks, but not male chicks.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

I dunno, I don't date birds.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Definitely because she's pretty awesome.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, I am not interested in "dating" anyone for quite a while.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Definitely. Your body says no but your lips say lip issues such as how they get chapped on Sundays, and how the lipstick that was applied on them keeps slowly disappearing and wonders where it goes.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

This.

V


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No, I am not interested in "dating" anyone for quite a while.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> This.
> 
> V


Great minds think alike. Or something. "smirk"


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

i dont know them that well


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, she speaks 3, just like my ancestors.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yea boi


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

hell yah


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Of course


----------



## cryptidsupreme (Apr 6, 2018)

I'd give it a shot


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

hells yeah b, seems like a kind woman with good morals


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I see in her avatar she doesn't wear any shoes, which is unacceptable, so no.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

perhaps, if she finally decides on a height and a shoe size...


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes, I’ve always been a sucker for girls from Bread


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

No... He has a kid. Oh, and he's also a dude. (Not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

No, because he didn't wish me happy Father's Day. Also, she's my niece and I'm not a father.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

sure thing

(aww she's cute, your niece)


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Na, wouldn't wanna find random pidgeon feathers in my food. And could imagine them clogging up the bathtub all the time.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes. Her previous post reminds me of every other woman I've met.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Still a yes


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I might do


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes because I want to find out what he has 3 stacks of, lol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes I'll show him my 3stacks


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, I'd love me some Mable Pines. Sounds delicious.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

No, I rather date Vegetta.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't think I would


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sorry Kevin but I'm saving my heart for Jesus


----------



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, handsome guy from the UK <3


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Ya and we can invite the handsome guy from the UK who's saving his heart for Jebus, over for dinner and see where it goes from there.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah I don't wanna be the fourth wheel in this relationship


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i'm typing yes whilst sifting through the several thousands pounds of banknotes i have sitting here.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes. Definitely not because of all the banknotes he posseses.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, he just wants my buried treasure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, if he gives me a treasure map.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, she can help count my spanish doubloons


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. What fun it must be.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

okay, we can go see the Incredibles and I can flick popcorn on kids and blame it on him


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes, he has a really wide mouth &#128521;



Harlin said:


> I don't think I would


And you could at least point out why you wouldn't. Geez, you don't gotta be so cold.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

LUCH0 said:


> Yes, he has a really wide mouth &#128521;
> 
> And you could at least point out why you wouldn't. Geez, you don't gotta be so cold.


lol ok then, no because he called me a pigeon


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, her shadow kinda looks like a spaceship.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Harlin said:


> lol ok then, no because he called me a pigeon


Sorry, I didn't mean it like that. I don't think all birds look alike. I'm just ignorant. Are you a crow?

Yes I'll date her no matter what bird she is. I can see passed bird species and and into the soul &#128578;


----------



## Emp (Jun 17, 2018)

No


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, username is too short.


----------



## Emp (Jun 17, 2018)

No, username is too long.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No avatar? Hmmm


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

LUCH0 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean it like that. I don't think all birds look alike. I'm just ignorant. Are you a crow?
> 
> Yes I'll date her no matter what bird she is. I can see passed bird species and and into the soul &#128578;


alright fine then

and to crisigiv yes definitely


----------



## Emp (Jun 17, 2018)

No, too much avatar.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No avatar, no date. Muahahaha!


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

sure, seems like a good man


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure, seems like a good woman...

plus she looks like she could use a cheering up!


----------



## Emp (Jun 17, 2018)

No, is not a crow.


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Harlin said:


> sure thing
> 
> (aww she's cute, your niece)


Thanks, that's the face she makes when she's tired of my bull****.

To EMP: Yes, without question.


----------



## Emp (Jun 17, 2018)

No: uses colons when commas would be good enough.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes so I could add “tiness” to his username.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe for the accent


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe if she teaches me all about surfing


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, thank you.


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

I would. Seems like a nice lady.


----------



## pixietrancelove (Jul 1, 2018)

Dark souls? Final fantasy? Is this secretly my husband haha there's the answer...very married lol 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

No because she's married


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

No but only because they seem to be one of Radiohead's three fans.


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

No because you're the only waifu fan I've ever seen on here. 

It's a shame too because according to your bio we share similar hobbies


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes. Sufficient supply of rainbows.


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Not enough rainbows


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

yes seemingly good sense of humor


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes. She seems intriguing; her mood is lonely but her avatar is effervescent.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, never dated a rockyraccoon before. Hope the date rolls smoothly.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I would probably just go for a one night stand.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, because she rejected the guy who only wanted me for a one night stand.:crying:


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably. I like to hang off of buildings.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Probably, maybe it'll be fun to date Spider-Man.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I tried but she had mace.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

unlikely, he hasn't built up an immunity to mace yet


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'll pick you up at 7, be there or be square.


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

No. He already has a date at 7.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not into dudes.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Not into canines.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

prefers short haired girls and I just can't bring myself to cut it


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

aww monkey  yes.


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes. She has good personalities.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Depend, who dis?


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol yea because they are funny.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Why sure cause they is girly


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks cuddly so sure


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, he tames savage bears by bribing them with honey


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I have said yes before, but he never shows up.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sure, we'd have a fun old time


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah she's funny


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

No. My poor imitation of a British accent would drive him insane


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah just to hear that. Plus I'm already insane so I'd be fine


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Oi this bloke thinks he a nutter but he's really the govna, sad innit

(I warned you)


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes because although that was something that sounded like it was fresh from Danny Dyers mouth it was a great attempt lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

depends on how good he is at knitting socks and sweaters


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Definitely, I heard she’s won the local “Miss Bread” pageant 5 years in a row


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

He's too busy reading the dot thread to date.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, she looks like a sad angel. :hug


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Nah he's too busy dining with Lucifer


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Noot


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes cause he believes in laughter & bears


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure if he believes in beers🍺


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Of course, I've heard he has his own liquor license


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, I heard he's enamored with his belly button


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sure, but bring me a giant radioactive catfish from Chernobyl instead of flowers, its the key to my heart.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no. their idea of romance is Chernobyl. seems to have a fallout obsession, may pander to apocalyptic fantasies...if that doesn't spell out doom in a relationship then...


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, she's cool.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, I could use a sidekick.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Of course, I can't resist the Kavorka. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes if he will be emotionally available


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, Is to manly looking I like my men girly : /


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

No I'm afraid of where he'd put that plunger


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

LOL facing fear is what makes you stronger, I'll be gentle.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

As long as they don't want to paint everything blue.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess. As long as he promises to be gentle with me.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, Dave's never here man.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sure, never dated an android before


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, never dated a butterfly before.



3stacks said:


> Yes if he will be emotionally available


"I'm a cybernetic organism."

>


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ yes. it turns out I have a thing for cybernetic beings now


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ^ yes. it turns out I have a thing for cybernetic beings now


"She's a healthy female of breeding age."

:kiss:>


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

prolly


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, you're on Jupiter but I wanna see Uranus. (Sorry lol)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> Yes, you're on Jupiter but I wanna see Uranus. (Sorry lol)


Hilarious!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

The Terminator is the closest thing to The Sherminator so yeah I would.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Suchness said:


> The Terminator is the closest thing to The Sherminator so yeah I would.


I had to google the sherminator lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I had to google the sherminator lol


Were you pleasantly surprised?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Suchness said:


> Were you pleasantly surprised?


Yes lol


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Yes, you're on Jupiter but I wanna see Uranus. (Sorry lol)


Looooooool that was a good one dude seriously &#128514;


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly if can get over his need to moon 3stacks


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes because there avatar reminds me of the Just for Laughs mascot and I like that show.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, I think she's going out with that mascot. I guess he said hello to her.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah she accepted my cake


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

You know what they say about insecure people


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, he looks like how I feel.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only if he takes me to sleepyville


----------



## wewlad (Aug 7, 2018)

no im not gay


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Who wouldn't date Tom Cruise


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Who wouldn't


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sure he's a good one


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

My new favourite mod, of course


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No, I can't compete with a mod


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sure, I like her sense of humour even if she doesn't have moderating abilities


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I only like the ladies.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, I'll make him love me eventually


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I only date people from those pictures that came with frames I bought


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, my picture didn't come in a frame. :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Maybe, whatever happens, happens


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure, let's make it a bro-date and go have couple beers. :laugh:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah often fights with lasagna, and wins


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know if I can compete with his current love of lasagna.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

we don't share the same beliefs in cake but I still love her T_T


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No she has never had a lasagna in her life!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:no I only like the ladies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, he has a nice wolf but I was always more partial to Rosco, to be honest.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, thank you.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Aw monkey? always


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes of course...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No way! His breath stinks of eucalyptus!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ya


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey! Nah she is family lol.


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes. Coffee mugs are deep figuratively and literally.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, she likes my son


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if she can find a babysitter for all those kids of hers


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, he sleeps too much.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sure he's cool. we can match crazy neighbour stories and have drinks.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, I will bring the banana rum.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, for a glass of banana rum


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, he expects drinks from his date, I'm not a liquor store :bah


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

he'd walk out on our date shaking his head


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

She'd walk out on our date shaking her head :no


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No. Would walk out of a date with a woman while shaking the salt.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes squirrels so definitely


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no he and twytarn are threadmates


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yea then we can slay vampires


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes. She is the Faith to my Buffy (when they were friends)


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes!! Because I like Faith  (btw you heard they’re making a Buffy reboot?! I don’t know how I feel about that)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes x3 (ugh I know I'm not too happy about it.)


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes cause she gets it! You can’t recast Buffy that’s like replacing Jesus. And it wouldn’t make sense from another angle at least that I think would do well and respect the original characters.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yah she's the only thing hotter than the weather where she's from


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah he's hotter than a peace corp volunteer being chased by a lion


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nah @Ekardy and I are pretty serial now


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

^ We’re already planning our wedding with Spike as the best man and Willow as maid of honor.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^Totally!!! Angel will be crying outside, of course.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

As long as she promises not to beat me to death with her modded wings.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, but I'm happy he found another insect. I hope that Dave will finally stop though.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I can't trust anyone who thinks in a foreign language.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I can't trust anyone who prefers blood to coffee


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes, but I will have to wait for her to get out of high school, and for me to get out of prison.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Only if he gives me the keys to his Chevy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thank you. I am unfaithful. Lol.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sure, plenty of interesting things to talk about


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, she's the Buffy to my Faith.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, but Ekardy has to drive, I have had one too many Hurricanes tonight.:laugh: Ready for Florence to hit Florence.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes and we can go to a hurricane party! :b


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Only if she brings the wipes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nope, I might get mauled if I say the wrong thing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk, I might get stabbed to death in the shower if I disappoint his mother.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes as long as she doesn't stab my pickle with that fork


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

twytarn said:


> Idk, I might get stabbed to death in the shower if I disappoint his mother.


Bwahaha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> Yes as long as she doesn't stab my pickle with that fork


Yeah watch out for that :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah might fling code in my direction from the cage


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Of course....................................................................not.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only if he gets on his knees for more than jesus


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Eh, I prefer me some London boys. *spits tiny bit of lettuce out from teeth*


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

This isn't going to work because I like studs from California


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

it won't work, mods are forbidden to date unless other mod or former mod. #ConfidentialityClause


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only if she bans me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No, I can't offer him any bans


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno, lacks moderator powers but still bans people unless they give her money or cupcakes


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, seems like he's unable to make cupcakes.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No we are both after the same sword.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

No we’re not fighting over which Seinfeld episode to watch


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

No, he’s the chosen one


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no, should know I am the chosen & he is just a mentor who thinks he can beat the slayer


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, I’ll have modster connections.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yea she is my slayer wife for life


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, she is queen of the butterflies


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes  she must bring sharpies and weed suppositories though :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure as long as there’s vodka


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sharpies, weed suppositories and vodka. This is going to be a very interesting date. :grin2: We might as well make it cosplay attire only as well. :laugh:


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Only if it’s during Comic-Con and I can dress up as Chi-chi :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Deal, but don't laugh when my costume isn't as cool as yours. :b


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not into dudes. :no


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, he's that guy.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, seems picky


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, he's a sword


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No, she's not a sword. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, he wants a sharp hand forged object


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, her weapon of choice is a spoon...


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, he brings a spork to battle


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, didn't like that I mastered the art of the spork.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, he'll bring upon the destruction of the world with his spork


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah sounds like a yes man


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Of course, i would do anything for a man who owns a Juno 106.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, it'll be electric.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Too electric for me, not exactly fun being shocked constantly.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You said electric? I thought you meant eclectic​, so nah


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, Horsey Shauce doesn't sound too appetizing


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, doesn't know their shauces


----------



## Welliwonder (Feb 26, 2017)

Nah but me being agnostic I could see some common ground.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah cause, as agnostics, I'm not sure we could ever be sure it was actually a date


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, doesn't seem to know what a date is


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, I like women.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Would if I could but I can't so I won't


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

If I won't then I don't


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nodemente


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

depends on my horoscope and the weather


----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)

EBecca said:


> depends on my horoscope and the weather


 @EBecca Ask again later. - The Magic 8-Ball


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

NO he just mentioned AND quoted me at the same time which is unacceptable :wife


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, she might hit me on the head with her rolling pin. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope-a-palooza


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Probably not, deet is a very strong smelling mosquito spray...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sure, why the hell not.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

No, doesn't have enough horsepower.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ No, I don't want to become a code monkey... too much code reading...



deetzy said:


> _What?
> _


My bad, its the high concentration of deet in the spray.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, and I'll teach her the ways of this thread :lol


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes...? :O

She understands this thread.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I've always gotten along with some Canadian's, so sure why not. You guy's are such a joy, but there better be good food on that date, only way to impress meh.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, he's actually a transformer disguised as a smart car.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

uhm...? I'm not a robot that can transform into a car...:frown2:


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, he knows the importance of my vast thread knowledge.


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

No, but I would the poster below me.
*waits for it to either be the same poster or to accidently double post* xD


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, because they waited. :b


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Lets see, she knows English, French and Spanish, I wouldn't be able to tell what she says in Spanish... but neither would she be able to tell what I say in Dutch...:roll


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

*Grabs "Dutch for Beginners" book*


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

No. Doesn't speak enough languages. 
C- "improvement needed, see me after class".


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, they gave me a C- . :O


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes, she's skilled in the art of banning and telling users why they're single.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, to teach him the ways of said thread skills.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sho, jump up on the horsey to discover mysterious new worlds


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

If you mean multidimensional traveling, I'm in!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

She can teleport and time travel too? What if she leaves me in the wrong dimension?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

If the date goes well, I'll remember not to leave you behind. *sticks reflective stickers on his back*

Hallo zwaard! (Dutch actually sounds interesting.)


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

The pressure is on then... *Hopes it doesn't go badly* 

Lol, I'm supprised you didn't call me a spork  

Goed dat je nederlandse leert


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I knew what that meant, took me a second but I knew it! :yay
No google translator for me, ha! 
*freaks date out with over-enthusiasm, chooses to stay in parallel universe.*


----------



## AlexTheGr8 (Sep 20, 2018)

A beautiful soul is a beautiful soul, straight or gay, I would


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably not. Would cause an overload, and we wouldn't want that to happen.... ever!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Uhm, well...no, sounds like his brain would fry from an overload.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Ummm, hmmmm, well......si aprende un poco de español, okay. :b


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Well maybe, so long as she stops changing avatars every ten minutes.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

The council has declared negatory.... for it would interfere with the way of the boahm.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

**Edit**

No sorry you ninjaed 

@EkardyYes! If you teach me, I would love to learn Spanish, beautiful language.

(I learned how to say yo nos hablo Espanol from this mcdonalds commercial...:lol)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

This will be fun... I'll make an exception this one time, and take the old wolf out for a fun time!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Maybe, if they leave the wolf at home.

@Excaliber (T_T) A McDonald's commercial? :haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Ekardy said:


> A McDonald's commercial? :haha


Yes! Impressive no? :boogie

*Trying to find commercial*

I can say Hola too... :roll


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes but he has to learn more than Hola or we’re going to be saying Hola and Hallo all day long. :lol


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

*si* I will try too, but she has to do the same :grin2:

(Gets google translate for Spanish... tries to pronounce words...)

*hoe gaat het met je vandaag @Ekardy?*


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I only knew three words! :cry I failed.
*Throws “Dutch for Beginners” book into wormhole*


Hallo jij bent date, ja? 
(Officially obsessed with saying hallo and ja.)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Awe, okay.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't think she is a believer so nah.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. He can worship deez nutz. 


That was immature, sorry.

I'd date Kevin, but his love for Tom Brady would get in the way for sure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nah he's a Brady hater sigh.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nah, he loves Brady.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ haha that's my girl. Yes because anti-Brady.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes because we can wear our “We’re anti-Brady” shirts together. lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I would, but there's no way I could compete with that giant muffin she holds so dear.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I would say yes but apparently he has a thing against giant pastries.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm starving so yes if she has any pastries left


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I probably wouldn't say no but I lack the self esteem to think it would work.


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

Sure, husbando confirmed.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, because Mr.Bean


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, because she will always go back to that damn Chuck Bass.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, because Chuck Bass is off-limits :wife


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think I'll pass..... and my knees kinda hurt. *backs away slowly*


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nope, because I'm assuming I make their knees hurt? :stu


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sure why not, I'm curious to see how I'd hold up in such situations, I can't imagine it would end well though tbh, I'd be like a deer in the headlights XD


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, who hasn’t thought about flirting with the grim reaper.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

If she has a costume for Halloween then sure why not.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Hallo, ja, I have a costume.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

*She confirmed she is obsessed with saying Hallo and ja* 

Hola! si! ... 

We only need those words for trick or treating... :boogie


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

nope


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope! gives out onions covered in chocolate as Halloween treats.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Nah, prefers normal onions to chocolate covered onions and this fact is just too shocking to process


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

*Coughs uncontrollably*


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No because he's constantly coughing over you so you'd need a face mask not to get sick.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, is discriminating against the bacterial challenged.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, I don't fear the reaper.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes but on one condition: That she allows me to fly on her broom stick.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes, as long as he lets me call him C. lettuce


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah... Probably would result to being her butler or something.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

GeomTech said:


> Nah... Probably would result to being her butler or something.


^  you saying I'm bossy geomy?

nah he's like a brother he didn't know he was.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, she'll bring her butler lol


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um... mommy warned me about banqueens.... And I think I'll heed that warning. 

Darn. Ninjagoed! *sigh*


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Alright fine! But it's probably going to end really badly. Guess I jinxed it or something. *limps home*


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, ha!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Wow she has some serious dance moves .... uhm she expects that of me? .... *Thinks he will break a leg*


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Are you up for the challenge?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

nope because youre not a a mask


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe if he's more a pet detective fan. I like to drive with my head sticking out the window.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. No further explanation required.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, though most things need explained to me


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nah.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Monkey? Always  :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

That beautiful Russian butterfly? Da!  :squeeze :kiss



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Monkey? Always  :squeeze


:grin2::kiss:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Seems like a swell guy, I'm sure we'd have a gay old time...


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, he seems like a very busy individual. Also I wouldn't want him to bring that scythe to our date.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Awww its good for slicing bread.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No! ... its the grim reaper, its not my time to go yet.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Ja, Si, Yes, Oui,...

*Siri other ways to say yes* :lol


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

"Hi Ready for the date?" 

"oui'

"We?"

"si" 

"see?"

"Ja"

"Yea?" 

"We see yea?" :con

"bai" 

.... 

uhm, bye....? :um


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

>_<

So I guess that's a never mind.
*Siri play "Another One Bites The Dust"*


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, we can go out for tacos. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Tacos! Tacos! Tacos!

You had me at tacos.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

*Nee!* 

Was just confused... 

*Likes song*

Edit - Got ninjaed...


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Ja you did.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

*She forgot I was skilled with the spork*

Si, Two can play at this...


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Now wait a minute...if I say ja will you cool it with the spork attacks?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I like you can speak different languages.... so yes i would!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, we can have a picnic along the countryside while talking about the eyebrows on that dog.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Ja, and I'll teach her the art of the spork. :grin2:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I guess so though I'm not sure why ...


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, because he takes his dates to cemeteries


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, he tricked me and switched my spork to a spoon. (T_T)


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hmm, idk, she gets very emotional talking about cutlery


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't date my mother!!!  hi mum.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No!
hi daughter! 
Anybody who wants to date her has to fill in a 7 page long form and send it to me first


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ My mum is very strict. Which is why I rebel.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

leave this thread now and go to your room or you're grounded for weeks, young lady :wife


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

She has a very strange relationship with her mum (I think that means mom). Hitchcock warned me about these types of people.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no he's the annoying old man who let @funnynihilist out and now he's missing. :cry


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No. Please go to the kitchen and do the dishes, daughter!



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> no he's the annoying old man who let @*funnynihilist* out and now he's missing. :cry


now there are no horses left in the dot barn  If anyone has seen Glenn or Funnynihilist please let us know


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no because she is my mom..mom, you have another daughter?????


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no because long lost sister gasp!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

hi sister!!! I didnt know we shared a mom? omg. how old are you and who are you and why do we share a mom....


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

oh no my secrets have been revealed @[email protected] *gets into her car and drives off*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Please see this thread: https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...t-my-mom-has-another-secret-daughter-2214717/

and no, I wouldnt date her because she is mom


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, she has family matters to settle yet.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes because he is canadian


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes is chicken nugget


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I am ready, reaper. Take me! :lol


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm scared, but I'll do it anyway! Bring it!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, he loves math too much.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, i'm up for a folie à deux.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not until he finally gets a title


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, she's crazy about cards.


----------



## Constantly (Oct 8, 2018)

He seems like a cool guy but I'm a minor, so hahaha nope...


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, too young for me. Sorry, sorry, sorry. :b


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, here we go..... *walks forward with trembling knees*


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, he's located on another planet.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Ja because he promised to teach me the ways of the spork.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Was about to go for it, but slipped + fell + gave up afterwards.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, because he can't skate on ice.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, plays hockey in figure skates


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^^ Lol! 

^^Too funny for my likings.... I'll probably laugh until I pee or something.

^ Bah! Back to Ninjagoville for you!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nah its not your time yet.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah let it be my time and have your way with my left over body


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No you must embrace the weakness with a pure heart, to sear humility & character on your soul.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, I don't think he would be compatible with a soulless android.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nah prefer ios


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nah, his teeth look scary.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Ja, I’m still waiting for my spork lessons! :wife


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Si, if she promises not to hit me with that rolling pin 

*Begins training for spork mastery*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope, illegal street racer who the police runs after...


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Seems to have hidden rage for the brotherhood of bangrammers. So no.... *backs away slowly*


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

it's a conundrum or maybe just a nun with a drum


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep! Steamy screams and eye-ball crossing sessions eagerly await!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, we've established I am bossy Buffy


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A bossy Russian woman who can shout at me in Russian? That's hot, it's a yes from me


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Uhm... No, seems to be more fascinated with Russian Modsters.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nah if I pulled out they'd be claiming I'm king Arthur


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No because he thinks he can but he doesn't actually have the strength.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

He hates me, but yes! I will not stop until I have him..... dead or alive! Plus he would make a good specimen to poke around with and prod.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Uhm no... he sounds like a mad scientist who would create a Frankenstein.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, I enjoy a challenge.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if she teaches me the New Year's Eve dance routine.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, she is a cute redhead dressed as a witch. My favorite.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Only If he promises that I don't have to become a code monkey.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, if he can be my dancing partner.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ ^ ^It's a yes! *flashes the finger to those that have a problem with general "funny business"*

No no no!!!! Double ninjastorm! *storms off*


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I can't. He already served as a fine specimen for our experiments (however, he did get a bit excitable near the end, thus, we had to "put him down"). Oh, welp.... On the prowl for more worthy specimen for our experiments.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes he might be bland now but I could be the spice of his life


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Hmm... Anything too spicy usually burns, needs to be just right.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I might be too spicy for him.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

*Si, probably :lol*

She likes travelling, that's always fun!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nah prefer the Monica Lewinsky type


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, because he will probably be mad that I ninjaed :grin2:


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only if he holds me from behind while we ride a moose


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

no, he’s into the Monica Lewinsky type apparently


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I would but now I can't remember what she looks like with the recent avatar change


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I think I'd be overwhelmed trying to learn all the languages he can complain in.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes because I can wear my sexy teacher outfit and teach him the only language that matters. The one of love.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

He probably drinks lots of tea .... As long as he doesn't give me peppermint flavour then fine.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes because....ja.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes if he shows me that big illegal gear stick


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Uh, no. Just no.

:lol :haha


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nope, he's breaking my heart here


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No.

His heart is broken, seems he already found the one.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yea because I don't believe in the one I believe in having multiple


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No because he wants multiple.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

No he's being selfish ☹


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Sorry what? ohh he's allergic to shellfish, I guess not then.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I wanna go to canada


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Uhm... Canada is a big place, he wouldn't find me :um


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes because true love finds its own way haha


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah I like Canada and can't wait to go back


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah we can do LSD together


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Not me... 

*I think he's had too much Horsey Shauce...*


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah scratches himself with losing scratch off tickets


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Glenn, get the hell back inside!


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I prefer a more youthful vibe


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh twistix is one of my favourites of course I would


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah she can do that molang (can't believe I remembered the name) dance


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah she's a secret potato and who doesn't love the versatile potato


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes likes gearsticks, I have four, its gearstick heaven 😘


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no but I hope him and 3stacks enjoy their gearstick heaven


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No her heart belongs to the gingerbread man 😁


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't know, seems to have a thing for 3stacks

:O Ebecca, is it true? The muffin man will be crushed.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, now please make me an avacodo


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Tada! You are now an avocado


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nah, the potato found her avocado.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

^ if he's the gingerbread man



twistix said:


> :O Ebecca, is it true? The muffin man will be crushed.


please don't tell him!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

gasp mother!? what are you doing here. What would father think?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk, I think I might be one of her secret sisters or something. But I'd watch a scary movie with her, haha.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Can I join? I can't really handle scary movies... but I like popcorn...

(I'm really just here for the snacks)


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

not gay sorry not sorry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yessy


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, he can whip me with his horse tail. :blush


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I'm a straight dude but this the man who birthed the dot thread so I guess I owe him


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

your dating status is set to Fooling Around. lets fool around.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok, I'll get the mayonnaise...


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No he's a baaaaaad horse


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no! *sigh*
Daughter, can you please bring that horse back to the dot thread? thank you


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No she gonna be mad, me & the gingerbread man went drinkin last night & I'm sorry to inform you he got all soggy and melted 😭....I blame myself 😔🔫


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

oh god... and I told him not to trust anyone who carries a scythe  
The answer is NO. I don't think I can forgive you.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, too many carbs


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No because he will make me eat celery sticks.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No because I love another Caliber. SoulCaliber the Video Game.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

yes because they love soul caliber ♡ we could totally play together.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, who wouldn't want to date a beautiful & intelligent Russian modster.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No because if it didn't go well I'd get banned.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No because he worries to much 😁


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Down the primordial void I go....


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No because I don't want to go down into the void.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! Because every little thing seems to bother him; seemingly always finding fault here, there, everywhere! I'm sick of this crap! *storms off to never return*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No cause he lets stuff bother him :wife


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

it would be fun to say I have a date with death


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Sure, maybe she can teach me some Russian then.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ugg..... Sure. Probably will be ninja'ed on this one too....


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

uhm... well

He seemed disgusted with me...


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

This could unfold in an X number of ways.... I suppose we'll find out which one actually will.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, too technical.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sure but our date will be a picnic outside during a thunderstorm. Don't forget your sunglasses.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes we would make the breads


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nah he's the horse dating my mum


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No, she seems poisonous.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Ja, als en wanneer :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, he’s living the dream


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Si, and if she wants we can travel someplace.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Ja, he wants to travel with me!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, in on my brunmy refusal


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nah, not into that horsey shauce


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

she's my Buffy wife


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Unless @Neo wasn't properly ordained, we're already married.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

lol hard to say with that one. we might not be married after all kardy gasp


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

@Neo ! Did you trick us just so you can wear the sombrero!? Butterfly, noooo!!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Neo said:


> The sombrero gives me all the powers I need. I now declare you Buffy and wife.


 @A Toxic Butterfly :yay So where are we vacationing? Lol 
Neo needs to come too, he has the apparent all powerful sombrero.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll be in a den of darkness thank you. I still have to work. #VampireSlayer


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Of course I would date Kenny Schmetterling.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nah he’s always giving a thumbs up to everyone apparently.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Si, because she is planning a big vacation for everyone to come on.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Ja! The almighty zwaard is back just in time for the vacation!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly if she doesn't mind getting picked up for Halloween mischief by the local authorities


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes. Now come here.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Of course, another English person


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No. They flirt a lot. 
lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No they flart alot


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, everyone knows I love me some butterflies! Now I can have the pair!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Nope, butters property. :b


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no thinks I own property


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, owned by the Neon sign saying only Neo here.  :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm way too cynical for him. Besides, he'd drive too fast for me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, cynical cycles tooo slow which gets him cooked by the sun. :b


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I'll go on a date with them but only after we get married first


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Only if she picks the time, date, location, topics of conversation, decide what I should wear, what I should eat and drink and makes all other decisions as well for me. And pays.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, I like to be in control, hehe.


----------



## Valkatox (Oct 3, 2018)

No! Not after last time. It took me hours to get out of those handcuffs and I had to destroy the bed in the process.
Oh wait, wrong person.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe, if he has a new bed now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, she's crazy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, yes, no, yes to the young man over there. :b


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, we can get lost in the 80s.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, we can go back to the 90's.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, we can visit the Seinfeld set.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

George is getting upset. Sure, screw him


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if he calls me Elaine.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure, she likes Seinfeld and cake so we already have things in common.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only if she gives me the Moops

I mean only if he gives me the Moops


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure we can be confused together.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, we can stay up all night eating Halloween candy!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes!! He knows the way to my heart is with the Halloween candy!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Already taken by far.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey, I’m not taken by anyone! :b
So yes because you have a no drama zone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Already taken by no drama zone. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't, butters would Neo me. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't, because butters knows all being the red one. :O


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, he doesn't realise neo was once purple and is all knowing. Can't be with him unless you know at least that


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

See, told you so. Ouch, Neo is caught. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes, handsome fellow that one. Oh deary me. :b :lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hmm well I've always been a fan of the 80s too so yeah


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I need

3STACKS

ASAP


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I see what you did there and for that you can set a fire to my soul anytime bby


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, he's on fiuree!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm no stranger to small and slimey things. Absolutely!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nah, he’s too cooked for me.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

If she wasn't beefin with Nikki Minaj


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, uses beefin as an adjective


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, I like psychedelic snails.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idk does she love Jesus with all her heart?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes I do.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by Jesus. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably so now lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by rollover girl. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes and we can go to heaven.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I'm trapped in Purgatory, so maybe if heaven is an option.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

we're in the same coven that's good enough for me


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure she can make me her special coven sandwiches


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, I still can't forgive him for making Glenn vanish


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No that bred got fur!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, no costume- no date


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No color, no date.


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes, founded The Dot Thread


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe if he starts a polka dot thread


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Maybe if he can help me eat all this candy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, I can help eat her Halloween candy.  :lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, he’s offering himself as tribute to the huge bag of candy I have left


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, she knows the way to a guy's heart is paved with twixes and snickers


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr. Anderson? Yes, he is a programmer after all.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes, because she has lots of left over Halloween candy


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes because he’s back!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, she's worth her weight in Reese's peanut butter cups. Maybe twice that.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Not for the Reese's peanut butter cups, but if he has mars bars sure.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, if he can motivate me to go the gym


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I'm sure we can work out some form of exercise


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I Can't....for, If the ban-queen finds out about any "funny business" between us, I'm in for a very buttery grave. *skedaddles*


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah for clever references to my city


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

as usual, he made me hot and sweaty


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah too sweaty


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, I need someone to do a 10k with me this weekend then massaged my calves


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. He's on a roll today. Maybe I'll treat him to all the egg rolls he wants and maybe he'll rollover for me.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes please. They mentioned egg rolls.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I love peanut butter. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, she can bring the cookies and I’ll bring the peanut butter.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

No. She might expect me to bring cookies.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, instead of cookies he’ll bring Wisconsin cheese.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know, she might have something against dairy products, and I need milk with my cookies.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah because she's secretly santa


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, he only talks with the middle finger.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nah because


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes because


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, he can light my way. lol


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

No. She may have had a distant relative from her past that was a super-nerd. Not going to take the chance of having that gene pass on to my children.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, he's a naked island.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, talking bout kids on a first date thats 643rd date material XD


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The above one was for evo, this site be laggy for me sometimes 😔


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

appears to be dating himself and I hate to come between him and himself


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, he doesn’t like getting in the middle.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Already taken. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, we’ll be “knock knock knocking on heavens door.”


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Already taken by some admirer last I heard. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I don’t know, he keeps thinking I’m Selena Gomez.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm just here to break the cycle lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes! Because she breaks cycles! :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't want my bicycle broken.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depends on what he does want broken.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Depends on what broken things she likes


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

I like snails, but not enough to date one


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I think his user title is a Seinfeld reference, so yes, lol.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

She understood the Seinfeld reference so yes.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes. He makes Seinfeld references.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems to have a thing for Liam Neeson


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes. My body is ready.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by faraway. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Why not, we both seem to have some tree hugger in us


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

He is married to a fairy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah she tried to put a cactus on my chair once


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Nope, hangs out with tulips. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems to be a bit too clingly like a koala


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Nope. Seems to be always chasing people while saying argh me hearty. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

every time you ask him out, he's busy washing his hair or his dog


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Too busy watching people washing their hair or dog. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only if he washes my hair and dog


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't, he washes the dogs tail in tibet. :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't. Would be buttered up by butters and shoved down a hill at warp speed. :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

If he holds on tight


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thank you, I like women too much lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, we can code beautiful things together :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah I only like ugly code


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, only makes slimy code


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah doesn't know who Professor Daat is


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nope, it takes ages to play Chess with them going at snail pace


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, doesn't​ enjoy a nice wet snail trail


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ew no, leaves a slimy snail trail around everywhere he goes :lol



Ekardy said:


> Sure, we can code beautiful things together :lol


This is too adorable :lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

@iAmCodeMonkey :b

Yes, we can build a robot for Battlebots


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Already taken by the Mac expo. :b


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, sat on someone's Big Mac and left the mess


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I wanna watch you devour a juicy lettuce leaf, while I massage your shell, and they'll be a snail trail all the way to my heart.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not sure.....his heart seems filled with some snail slime loving


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sure... theres enough slime for everyone XD


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Well who can say no to that :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by the TV show called slime. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nope, already 'Taken' by Liam Neeson


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. Could teach me a thing or two about code..... so much code. From kid mode to dev mode I could go. Hopefully, it'll bode well, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, they're willing to learn a thing or two about code


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by Liam Neeson's cousin. :b


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe it would result in code overload; a codeverdose of sorts. Oh, no....

^ And for the Koala.... sure thing! Cuddly little creatures.... who can resist!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Maybe.....if they don't codeverdose first....


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Not sure. They ninja themselves and edit retreated. :O


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

So much uncertainty! The underlying establishment of this entire "union" is shaky at best.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Maybe.....but now I'm confused with all this uncertainty


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure! But he's going to have to pose for his very own Moai statue :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken. :b


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Here I go! Into the great abyss I venture, for there is much promise of a great adventure!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

One koala per adventure and you already have one from koala island =/


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No.... I've chickened out... and I'm too bland; my inner fire is nearly non-existent. Maybe I'll connect better with the avian species better than that of my own, and perhaps the person above will find that firecracker that could add the spice to their life that they've always been looking for. At least the birdies and I are connected to the element of air (or so I wish). *sigh* *sits down to observe the baby chickens exploring around* Maybe I'll just get a pigeon to keep me company like Nikola Tesla did.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, we can go bird watching


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes! We can soar to the skies... leave this crappy place behind, and start anew.... in another realm!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I don’t know, I think they changed their mind about me and went and got themselves a pigeon? Currently in another realm with said pigeon?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I have chocolate vibes, so we'd go well together.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure. I’ll want to try cookies from purgatory, heard they were sinfully delicious.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by cookies. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Uhh.....we’re related.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken (mister K has made his claim quite loud and clear, must respect that). Plus get that peanut butter vibe from them. :b


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes, because Koala Island sounds awesome.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if he reads me a bedtime story


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

If he sings me a lullaby.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

If she sings me the British national anthem


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A friendly bar date over some beers would be swell with this chap.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken with bar date by British chap.  :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Taken from behind by a British chap


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:lol Scared his dates away by using a thong to wack the cockies. :b


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, how can the one become the two the matrix would be ruined. Smh


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I can't.... he was taken away by the banqueen, and is currently serving as a "human throne" while being forced to wear a shirt with the words "banqueen tush only!".


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yah he can sit on this throne I call a lap.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

nah


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, he sings I'd catch a grenade for you to me all the time


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Uhm... I wouldn't catch them, I'd throw grenades as far away from me as possible.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Idk, he' sleepy and it's making me sleepy.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, we can dance to Frank Sinatra as long as she doesn't mind her feet stepped on. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes because it feels like I haven't seen him in ages!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes because she still remembers me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by dance. :b


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

**Edit**

Nope, ninja'd by a koala...


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not sure, I mean he gets ninja'd by koalas!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes, because we can team up against the koalas with our sporks.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes! The almighty sporks unite!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by sporks. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Taken by :b .


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't even know what their personality is like or what they look like to properly draw a conclusion on whether or not I would date them.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by Tatooine. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

If they have good koalities :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by little gentleman. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

If they have good koalifications.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by "the cold" (insert dramatic music). :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems to have too many cold germs and probably an ample supply of cooties to date without a level 4 biohazard suit and mine is at the cleaners.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thanks, I would not "date" anyone right now. :lol


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, that's not what he told me last night 😉


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, that is what he told me yesterday. :O :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I'll start a zoo I've got a monkey and koala now


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by female monkey. :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Taken by me


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by a female me. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not unless he uses his feminine wiles to entice me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know if my feminine wiles are enticing enough.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, I can have an infinite amount of cookies.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, she's not a stuck up, half witted, scruffy looking nerf herder.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes because he referenced Star Wars.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

We were married once, we can make it work


----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)

No, because she's a mod.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, not perfect


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, Macbeth.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, I can spin her around in a circle and have hours of entertainment


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, if he spins around with me


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! They spin too fast, and I can't keep up!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

They made me question the mask, so maybe.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes.... if they can teach me OOP without those pesky "oopsies".


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

why yes ♡ coincidentally


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Well....let's see, we were married once, but she ran away with our minister and he is technically my brother....so she is now my sister-in-law.

So.....no because I rather have her as my sister than my wife :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes. She brings the peanut butter and I bring the chocolate and then we can make homemade Reese's!!! :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No. I don't like the way they stare at me.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, I like a Fun Spirit.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if we don't have to talk.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, we can play with misfit toys all day


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Black As Day said:


> No. I don't like the way they stare at me.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


: (


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, she doesn't like my stare.

"terminator cries" :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Ekardy gone? FunSpirit the poster formerly known as Black as Day? 

And yeah, I've always wanted my own terminator


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

If he dresses up as a gingerbread man.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if she gives me fancy buttons and maybe some pants


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nope he's sammy lou's gingerbread minion.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I need more minions.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Not if she steals all my cookies


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, she is one cute potato.  :lol


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Laughs at me because I'm a potato, so I'll pass


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know, is she a sweet potato?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

twistix said:


> Laughs at me because I'm a potato, so I'll pass


:crying:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nope is crying, fight club rule number 2 : never show weakness : /


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, can't date an onion and who wants to deal with that


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, doesn't like a challenge XD


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Unlikely, his toasted cheese aren't really gooey enough


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

yes, I like gooey cheese


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes. :blush


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears too much blush


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

If he wears less clothes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by less clothes person.  :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Taken by the weird zone!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by the soul man.  :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Taken by the koala god


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken by hottie bottle, pot of noodles.  :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

knock knock knocking on (koala) heavens door...maybe. lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if she agrees to take the ski lift to heaven and maybe puts in a good word for me when we get there.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, if he gets the lift tickets.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, and I'll throw in some peanut butter blossom cookies


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

He had me at peanut butter blossom cookies.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Well I always wanted a dragon since The Neverending Story.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes, because she's not allergic to peanuts.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

okay, if he's not allergic to elephants


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I can see his trunk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

only if he sits on my lap and tells me what he wants for Christmas


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes I'd like the candy cane


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I'll be his secret Santa


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes I couldn't think of a better present


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No because he would give me a bucket candle for Christmas.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes! Still has to teach me more Dutch.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes and she will teach me Spanish! Si? :yes


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Ja! We can start a Spanish-Dutch hybrid language! :b


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Si, dat zullen we doen! 

But first we must learn more words beyond Si, hallo, hola, ja or we won't get far


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:um *Grabs Dutch for Beginners again, and has Siri on standby*


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

*Let's the Dutch and Spanish Siri do all the talking as we fail at pronunciation* :lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:haha

While we're on our date, Dutch and Spanish Siri would be concocting a way to take over the world and make everyone speak Dutish(?) lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not until she learns how to make a grilled cheese.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

It appears she already hypnotized 2 gingerbread men.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Only if he accepts me as is....burnt grilled cheese and all.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes for sure! 

Trust me if I do any kind of cooking or baking, its not burnt, its ash. :um


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes! :squeeze

I can cook lots of stuff, and I love plating.....just the stupid grilled cheese gets me every time. :|


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Maybe, I wonder what Koala Island is like.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes if he takes me on this Koala adventure to Koala Island


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Edit

*Ninja'ed* 

:O


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Wait too many ninjas.....I'm not sure who I'm trying to date or not O_O


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

*We are skilled in the art of ninjaing* 

Waits to figure out who is who :grin2:


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I saw this on idiocracy. Have you some Brawndo?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not sure...I don't want any thirst mutilator.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

It depends on the next YouTube link he sends


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

My grandpa told me never to trust anyone west of Sacramento.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I don’t know, he might be too cooked.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Wouldn't know what cooked was if it landed on her plate as a grilled cheese. :lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:bah Not if he makes fun of my grilled cheese


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his choice of grilled cheese sides leave a lot to be desired


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nah, he would give me a mustard sandwich instead of cheese.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, if he eats the mustard sandwich! :O


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes but she has to eat the other half of the mustard sandwich


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Noooooooo..................okay fine. :b
But if I have mustard breath for the rest of the day it's on you.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Wow she would actually do it! :O

I'd just give you some tic tacs or gum for the breath smell... that is if I survived the mustard sandwich first :lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

*Pokes Excaliber to make sure he survived* 

:um


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

*Didn't turn blue* 

At least you stayed around to see if I was still alive


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If he can handle spicy brown mustard on pretzels and some garlic chips


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure if he brings me a pretzel


----------



## shysean (Dec 10, 2018)

nah, I only date Ariana Grande, if only she knew I existed


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, he only dates Grande


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, one giant pretzel and I'll see if I can win her a stuffed animal at the basketball toss


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Well now I can't refuse, he mentioned trying to win a stuffed animal.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Who can turn down a waterboy gif.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:yes Appreciates gifs from my favorite Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

toss up between that and Happy Gilmore with Bob Barker


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No he would make me play golf!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I'll also take him golfing and show him how to get a hole in one


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

uhm, your that good? play against professionals :lol


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes if we go to the driving range and practice our golf swings. (I actually do like going to the driving range lol)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. I will make her chocolate chip peanut butter cookies for her bday. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:yay

Yes and I’ll have milk ready.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes and gave the queen a dragon.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Possibly we could go to a GOTR cosplay


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

If he helps me with my cosplay


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, if she helps me squeeze into my superhero garb after I put on the Christmas 15


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depends on which superhero he is dressing up as.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

If she tries one of the food flavored candy canes with me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if she can be recruited to the Dark Side


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

No, tries to convert his dates to the dark side.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

believes in wholesome, clean fun that's entirely mud free


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, if he plays in the mud with me :b


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I was already rejected. Also I'm more of a neat freak and the mud comment gives me anxiety


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes she can plant me a magnificent garden.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah,he keeps talking about his secret garden


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes. I have a sink full of dirty dishes all ready and waiting for him.

That was meant for Karsten, but you'll do.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

nah, invites people over to do dishes


edit: I'm not worthy of your dirty dishes, they are all yours Karsty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk, he threatened to leave marshmallow fluff in my pillowcase.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, I love her Christmas card :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, she has good taste in Christmas cards. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Get under that mistletoe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No stood on Santa's toe 🎅


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes if he meets me under the mistletoe.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Get up on that mistletoe!!!!!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No they yell too much!!!!!

_ Sent from the speeding Frog while texting on Tapatalk_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

may be a bit too amphibious and driven


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No they fear frogs. They scream as if I'm about to run them over my little red car

_ Delivered by Planet Express to Near Beer Roo using Tapatalk_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, frogs are so cute! :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Who doesn't like herpetology


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe he'll be the frog that turns into a prince when I kiss him.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

yeah, she apparently controls an army of gingerbread men


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

i dont know, but it seems a bit moot as the people i like most on this forum probably dont like me that much. 

i do like people that like me, and i like a number of people here, though some of the people im most attracted to also seem quite cynical. and it really isnt their cynicism that draws me, its other things like intelligence. the cynicism seems more like a byproduct of that. at least they are witty.

and theres only one person i can think of here who i actually know what they look like. i complimented them on it, and they didnt have a problem with it. so that was cool.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll make his December one to remember



twytarn said:


> Maybe he'll be the frog that turns into a prince when I kiss him.


Why are women always trying to change a guy, and why do they find frogs so unappealing?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not if he expects me to answer those questions.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, I wasn't listening anyhow


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, I will buy you a crown & septar so you can impress the gingerbread queen.


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

No.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah he listens to Deltron 3030


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno, I'm looking for a French chef who can make me french fries.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe if he is willing to try faerie fries.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, she is a beautiful faerie and has cute gingerbread-men-friends. :grin2:


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, he looks nice in his poof ball hat


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes because he said poof ball hat :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, she makes poof ball hats look good :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, if he wears a poof ball hat too


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, we can all have poof ball hats for Christmas


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Definitely! because I enjoyed saying 'poof ball hat' every time I wrote poof ball hat. 
(Try saying that 3 times)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah says things three times at the drive thru then ends up owing like $50


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not sure, who exactly is making it hard?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ekardy said:


> Not sure, who exactly is making it hard?


LOL that's what she said

(sorry I had to)


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes! Because she knows the way to my heart is with "that's what she said" jokes :lol


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only if she agreed to meet my harem of matriarchal female mannequin caretakers first. :con :flush


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, as matriarchal female mannequin's that like women.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah, Groot isn't the only hard wood around here


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, has that fancy Groot bobblehead on the dash


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I wanna sit on Santa's lap.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, I want to sit on Santa's lap, too.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only if his appearance matches his profile pic.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

he doesn't seem to have a nose or eyes but that hat looks cute on him, so yes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if she doesn't mind me storing my cuckoo clock collection at her place


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sure, I have plenty of room for his big clock too


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, he stops time when we're together


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Of course! Just sign this acknowledgement of risk and release of liability waiver and we'll get started.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sure, I have a thing for empty eye sockets.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, we can do Shakespeare in the park and wear pantaloons


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure if he chooses to be or not to be for that is the question.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a rose by any other name would smell as sweet, which opens the door to some really cringe worthy pet names.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I am up for making a list of cringe worthy pet names. :lol Although we may have a person or two protest too much, methinks.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

sure, can she make a nice mac n' chaase?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, yes I can but only if he can do a cartwheel.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes yes I can do all kinds of different wheels


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

....that sounded kinky. :um


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Not looking, sorry.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Am looking, sorry


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Looking left, right, sorry.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah he looked both ways before crossing my mind


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

He uses a pot noodle??


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depends on what color her fireworks are.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

They’re all the colors of the wind.

If we can do random nonsense while watching fireworks.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes if she can stand my new avatar. :b


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:lol I do like the color.


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes, I like Fireworks.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah he's always here in my heart


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

If I can have all the brussels sprouts


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, she can have whatever she wants


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe, if I can have whatever I want too.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

...not if you want the brussels sprouts. They're mine.

Can I have some garlic chickpeas too?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, that sounds yummy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, as long as she stays away from my pizza while she and twistix fight over the salad


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not sure, he seems not willing to share pizza.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll share. Just watch your fingers when I'm hungry.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems to like to play hard to get and doesn't say much, so he must really like me. Who could resist that?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

no
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes if she teaches me the ways of the random nonsense.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I can bribe her with a "I love entrophy" t-shirt


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Add a pair of “2019” glasses and hat and you’ve got yourself a date.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I can't, her age is a prime number. :afr :hide


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not until he makes irrational pi rational or at least takes it out a few more digits.



Ekardy said:


> Add a pair of "2019" glasses and hat and you've got yourself a date.


Sweet. I am working on getting a truck load of bouncy balls to drop off a tall building. What possibly could go wrong?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

farfegnugen said:


> Sweet. I am working on getting a truck load of bouncy balls to drop off a tall building. What possibly could go wrong?


I can bring some water balloons.

"May the odds be ever in your favor."


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Idk I guess if you wanted & had no better offers, you seem nice, but I'm probably bad at this, only one way to find out : /


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Get that thumb up me bum


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno. Doesn't seem to be able to keep his hands off my butt when we're dancing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if he grabs my butt while we're dancing.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, it sounds like we're all doing a weird version of the conga


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, an inspirational community butt hug could do us all well


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, too anal


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, very oral


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, not belly button positive enough, and I find that offensive!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, can't stop staring at my belly button. My eyes are up here.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes what a beautiful pair you have. Eyes of course


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I respect you, I hear you, I respect your lifestyle choices, but I cannot enter into a consentual relationship with you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe if he signs my 234 page contract.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I like big contracts and I cannot lie


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes because he signs contracts without reading them


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am not boyfriend material, so no, I would not "date" anybody right now.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No because he's not "dating" anyone right now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I can teach her how to be mean.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sure, sounds feisty


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not sure if he could handle my feistiness


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

i can handle the feistiness. *brings body armour*


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

mmmmm maybe. As long as she promises not to "burn" me with her "hotness".


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, I need to take a cold shower every time I see him posting


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> Sure, I need to take a cold shower every time I see him posting


Here is your cold shower.










https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/629/1*HL1jcm6OC6wZ6_lXSIoyvA.jpeg


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I can't imagine how cold his under-the blanket feet must be.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk, I might get cold feet on the way to our date.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, I always like to impress a date by bringing her a pair of socks


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

If he brings me a pair of Rocky and Bullwinkle socks, sure.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

If she fills the tub with rocky road ice cream


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Maybe, if he brings the beach ball size cherry.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No I'm afraid she will pop my cherry


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nope, he won’t let me pop anything.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes if she pops a wheelie in the driveway


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Highly depends on what flavor of pop tarts that he thinks is best.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

no he's over winged creatures, we give him nightmares


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, she’s my vampire slaying wifey &#55357;&#56838;
And my pop star BFF lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, has admitted to popping a pimple on an pop star


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No, seems extremely fascinated with popping things or thought of things going POP.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry not gay so no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems really confused and seems like he might wear socks and sandals


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Not today, if only because I have to try and sleep easy now with these images of socks and sandals in my head. :afr


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, is afraid of footwear and apparently the metric system


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, wears a hello kitty oven mitt all around


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, former employer. It's complicated.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, sent her out to rotate my goats and she came back with only a scratch ticket


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nyet, makes impossible demands :wife


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, she can be the butters to my kenny.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No boi! Demands only easy demands from the demander


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No, hes best friends with cartman


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, I wanna write a song with Karen in the title then sing it in my car. It will be magnificent.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, too magnificent for little old me


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm already dating her.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I would but she's an independent lady who don't need no man


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, he don't need no man


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sure I'm willing to 69 with the cuke


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably has a thick cockney accent more suited to FN's taste


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Maybe but adding that ney was slightly insulting lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems like he'd rather run with the chickens than with the bulls


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cute *** but not much going on upstairs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, if we can go tour some haunted places.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Kewl, are you into haunted places ? me too.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, we can all go see some spooky places and maybe one of us can record it to be found later


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Visiting sleepyville sounds like fun!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah tried to sell the mayor of sleepyville a used Starbucks gift carde


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nah, he tried to use a starbucks giftcard to buy a big mac.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes, knows how giftcards work


----------



## Melaniee (Jan 14, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, if she knows how to hack a Costco gift card!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

We could dress up as our favorite Star Wars characters and play chess


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

O_O

Well he just mentioned an awesome date! So I’m in!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe. I don't know how to play chess, but I can wear the Princess Leia hair buns. 

No, she ninja'd me. :bah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure, really knows how to work a toaster and warm some buns


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

We can play four player chess! I’ll wear my Jedi bathrobe. :yay


Ninja’d :bah


No, I’m allergic to his cucumbers. :|


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, does not appreciate my cummerbund


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, didn't get me a corsage


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

no, wants me to go horseback riding so he can sing "Holla Back Girl" while I do drossage


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If he sings "Mr Brightside while I whop Ekardy and Sam at chess


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, can't stand to see chess chastation


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not if he insists on being Jar Jar Binks for the 100th time


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, puts pennies in his penny loafers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not unless he learns to pull his pants up before sticking his head under the sink


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, if he doesn't make me stick my head under the sink.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, we can put our heads together and come up with something better to do than seeing what's in people's medicine cabinets


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk, he has fungicide in his medicine cabinet.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, she is a bootiful fairy!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds like a great place to visit


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

If he'll do the laundry for me


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, provided she likes her clothes shrunk 3 sizes too small like I do.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I conclude from this that both of our outfits will aways look great, so yes of course


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

We're both from the E series, so yes.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. :yes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:no


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure, why not? :stu


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know, he looks pretty cold. Popsicles


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I doubt he'd have time with all those dates he has already lined up


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, lines up dates in numerical patterns to keep track of the dates of the dates


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, sounds like he'll have me doing his math homework


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I've got my saran wrap all ready for him. :haha


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

We have a complicated relationship :lol one can dream :rain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol Depends on my mood. :bah


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

♡♡♡


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, we can sing that Gnarls Barkley song until they come and haul us away


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sings alot and it sounds horrible.... so no. Plus, the room starts to smell whenever it's done.... so double no. Dunno what kind of "singing" he's doing. :con


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wellllll, he's a shapeshifter so who knows who's gonna show up to our date. :stu


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I could use some company


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hooray! Let's start a company!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, I would totally date a company


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Business partners it is, then!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Depends on what the business is.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you a workaholic?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, but I'm a chocoholic. :b


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, ok then


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm afraid of heights.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

?
I'm afraid of crowds


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk what that has to do with anything, but I'd date him anyway.

Edit: And that sweet potato too.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Awww.... but three's a crowd and well...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess we don't need Karsten then. :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Apparently I'm not needed here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe if he sings me a song.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

... I think I made things uncomfortable :tiptoe


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't see why not. Dating is always uncomfortable.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Dating is like a lumpy sofa. You never know what you're going to find in the cushions.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hmm, depends on what he's hiding under his couch cushions.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Depends if she flies away or not.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, has pretty impressive fly swatting skills


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes as hes been white water rafting


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, we can go over niagara falls in a barrel together


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, likes to travel in barrels


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Sure, I have a thing for people who were drawn by hand. 


:con


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, yes. I have plenty of boulders to be moved.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

If he wants to keep me warm in this freezing weather we've been having.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, I am usually a constant source of heat. And especially if she fixes the damn ban thread data base errors.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, we can bond over database errors. I'm getting the same thing when I try to use quick reply in the ban thread. :bah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, we can be lonely misanthropes together.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

looks like a hellraiser


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

nah.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Absonotly


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes for sure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, if he wants to date a zombie.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

yeah wanna find out whats strange


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

que 



not asking


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, I have a feeling he'd want us to scrub some windows on our date


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

yes, to help clean the steamy windows


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, she ruled cakes illegal! :bah <-- That was for Becca. 

Edit: Oops, didn't see you there, SFC. I don't wanna interrupt whatever thing is happening with you and karen. :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, she tries to put me into sugar comas with all those cupcakes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No. Already dating yes woman. :O


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Of course, they're Groot. I have no idea what that means but look at that face. Yes.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

If your as young as your profile pic suggests yes

Just Kidding, no pun intented


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No, makes underage jokes


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> No, makes underage jokes


haha at least you understand it's a joke :kiss:


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nah, Tomorrow is a long time away.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems a little too proud of his sword


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes instantly


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe the day after tomorrow.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe in the year 3000.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Her hair is too short. ;P


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

He is waiting for Rapunzel.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

She's too lazy to grow it like Rapunzel. If you got a fetish u got a fetish. YOLO!!!

Lol sorry, I let my beard grow and did a fast so I'm turning into a hipster now.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nah, too crazy about rapunzel and turned Sam down. like whaaaaat


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Impossible to get a word in edgewise with her exaggerated 'whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

doesn't understand the complexity of whaaaat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's complicated.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, she always expects you to apply to oatmeal liberally


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, might be a Quaker, which just might be one of those brain-washing religious sects


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

If he wants to go to an 80's dance party with me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, you can dress up as Cindy Lauper and I'll be some giant hair guy


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

No because he accuses me of linking to threads that contain boobs. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, won't help me with my 80z dance moves. And still no boob thread


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:no


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Ye..no


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No. But he knows Wolfman Jack that is shouting out to his special girl -


* *


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if he yodels me a love song


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yepperno


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Noperyup


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't know


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Aw it's monkey, of course!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aw it's monkey, of course!


Yes, it's butterfly!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Taken with too much monkey business. :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

As they say in the UK:

Yes, I would.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

As they say in 'Murica: darn tootin!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, we can warm each other up.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure we can bathe in hot chocoa


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably if he washes behind his ears


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe, if he washes my hair.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A bit too strange.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Peculiar and a bit bizarre just how I like them



SamanthaStrange said:


> Maybe, if he washes my hair.


.

Sure, a nice massaging wash and maybe do your nails. You can call me farfegnuggio


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. Never got the appeal of Volkswagens.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Of course, it sounds like he's gonna pamper me. :b

Edit: Curses, foiled again!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Tinfoil hats and cussing are two of my favorite things, so how could I not


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Yesn't
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nofirmative


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nerp


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk, he might want me to jump out of a cake.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

No


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nawt


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

isn't too experimental. I always like to do a science experiment on first dates to see if we have any chemistry.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Natt


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if he reads me a bedtime story


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

If he reads me a bedtime story AND sings me a lullaby.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if she quits telling me what big ears, big snout, and big teeth I have


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe not during a full moon.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if she teaches me how to do the moonwalk


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

No sorry cant pronounce their name


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depends on how well house trained he is


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, he is trained pretty well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, if I can find her.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, we can play hide and seek.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah would make me watch watch weird movies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not unless he takes me to a documentary on how to make cheese


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only if he buys me mozzarella sticks.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

If we can get fat from eating a lot of cakes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if he bakes me a replica Thomas the engine cake


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

if he stops eating engines


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope nope nope thats family


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, I don't do bromances, but he seems like a cool guy for a cool gal.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah it will be more serious than a bromance :kiss


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> Yeah it will be more serious than a bromance :kiss


Yeah... no. :lol :haha


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, that little tease hehe xoxo


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

No, too much sass and not enough class. Only kidding, Cletis is my future hubby


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

I would but I'm sure he wouldn't date a goat


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

Um, since I don't know them, that's a no, but I'm sure they're nice.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe if he's biodegradable or at least recyclable


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Uhm no, sorting recyclables/trash isn't a fun activity.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only if he agrees to a full day of LARP on our first date.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if he dresses up as a wench and brings me my dinner saucily


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

If he shares his sauce


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nope, won't tell me what he puts in his secret special sauce


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No way, for all I know that sauce is poisonous.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah I'll avoid his sauce...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm already dating Ben & Jerry.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nah, is cheating on me with Ben and jerry


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd just be second fiddle to her manipulative and evil dogs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, I'd like to be manipulated by his evil cat.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure if there are brownies


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thank you, not interested in going down that road with anyone at the moment.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, we'll go straight down that road and to a drive thru wedding ceremony


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

3stacks said:


> Yes, we'll go straight down that road and to a drive thru wedding ceremony


 Thomas, why are you such a silly train? bwahaha


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes, we're on the right tracks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm more of a caboose person


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe if he draws me a picture to use as my new avatar.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Im not into avatarless girls.


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

Karsten said:


> Im not into avatarless girls.


Omg its theKlown!!
Yes i would date you.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Y Knot?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bellamars47 said:


> Omg its theKlown!!
> Yes i would date you.


Hey, tess! Hope you're doing well 

Ofc, I'd date FN. Free lemonade!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Y shoor!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, yes. He's lovely.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh, no is going out with flow. :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Well the universe might not be enough for him but I am 😉


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only if she's as delicious as advertised


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure if he's weird enough.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Farfy, are you an avocado? Because I want to put a big seed in you!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

You had me at "explosive diarrhea" 😉


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah we'll take laxatives together and have a party


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, is a party pooper.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

No, doesn't want any of my chocolate fountain 😞


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

grunts approval


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

God yes, let's go share a smoke and a bottle of sham-pag-nee out on the patio. It's a nice evening out tonight - the last we may ever know.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah he can cook the chicken and give me a stuffin


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha... nope, I've moved on


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a suspicion they wake up screaming every night. I don't know.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, he's too scared of bread, especially baguettes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, but she kneads dough and I'm just a poor boy from a poor family spare my life from this monstrosity


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sure, I don't knead dough I need him


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yay, we can share a plate of spaghetti together


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I'll share a plate of pasta with him, if there's garlic bread involved too.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Good to see you back! And yeah, as long as you don't throw holy water on me.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I want to see his back


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

If he shares those drugs he was talking about in another thread, haha.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

When She Buys a Fire Breathing Snail.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Until he stop checking out woman's boobies: D

_ Sent From that old VCR using Tapatalk_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

When her sentences start making sense to me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

The cat ate his hat and now he's fat. If he likes my sentence structure then I am all in.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

You took out a cart and did a fart, then laughed because fart and cart rhymes.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't want to exist but I do want I_exist 😉


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If he meets me in Albuquerque to fly high in a hot air balloon


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No. They don't have Tapatalk.

_ Sent From that Cat who played the fiddle while using Tapatalk_


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sure, she's a fun spirited ladybug.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, she's a mermaid.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No, makes jokes about the B&J being too hard


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly, he does like too long usernames that start with f- a major weakness of mine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I like people with a weakness for the letter f.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably would like my new username fluffy foo foo falafel that I'm considering


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Na He's dangerous. Might cause my car to explode.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I prefer to date nonexistent people.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I prefer females.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I prefer females.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes because it's monkey.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes because it's Ekardy.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes because he could take me on a magic monkey ride.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I prefer females, sorry my dude. :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, give me a chance!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Okay fine. :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes! I promise, you won't regret it.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not sure, since I can’t offer a magic monkey ride.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah, our usernames are too similar, we might be related


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Once you go blue nothing else will do.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Rocket ships are cool.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yas


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

oui oui, if he brings me a croissant


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, we can bake cookies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yum, cookies  Let me get my oven mitts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I find oven mitts super sexy. :blush


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Once she signs the consent forms and liability waiver, we are good to go have some exotic food at the local Applebee's.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Eats at Applebee's. Sounds way too high maintenance for me.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Sure, but he's got to be willing to take a ride on a horse with no name to my desert bungalow.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's a prerequisite to be a fool to go on a date with me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure. Oh, what fools these mortals be.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I can work on my Bill Shakespeare


----------



## FRDSG (Mar 5, 2019)

hi


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure we can get "hi' together


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, we can munch on tostitos all night long


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, if he brings my favorite salsa.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, we can do the merengue or make lemon meringue or something


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, if he brings me some hot tea with lemon for my sore throat.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, especially if she lends me a hammer for my headache


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not tonight, he has a headache.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, she is already taken by farf.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Also already taken by farf... that *******


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

nope, too confused


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, he understands me well


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, sorry. I would not date anyone right now.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah he's playing hard to get but wants his tongue in me


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

Very unlikely, as there are very few guys in the world I am romantically attracted to.

Picking the last female poster, SamanthaStrange, I don't know much about her, and, liking meeting new people, why not?
I would have to break her out of solitary confinement first, however. I am no Adam Jensen, but I'll try my best!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I'm romantically attracted to all guys


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Can't we just be friends? It's not you, it's me.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

No it's me and no we can't. We're lovers forever and ever.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not into mask wearing men unless it's during ComicCon.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Not anymore because ffs that's not a mask it's my face lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No won't share his many snacks


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yes i got some more snacks and you can have as many as you like.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes just me, the stacks of three, and mr kipling


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nah, he demands breakfast in bed.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah demand to bring the bed to breakfast


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

3stack has snacks and goodies. Lets go with him.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

She has a heart of gold so yes she can have some snacks too


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. He's a dude and has an extremely odd face.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

too many thous and beseeches for us to communicate effectively


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No. I only date women, sorry.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I am a heterosexual but yes I would.😄


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yes


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

No. She probably only likes me for my looks. 😄


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not into dudes.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No, I prefer a more modern vernaculer among wolves.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, I like the color green.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Da!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure. He appears to like graveyards under a full moon. Seems to be a little suspicious but what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like they could even afford me! :teeth


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

I find toads pretty disgusting. Someone who licks toads, well... Will take some time getting accustomed to.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Your avatar reminds me of an ex or two. Good times.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Once I learn how to pronounce their username.


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 12, 2011)

No (For religious reasons)


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe if he reads me some of his poetry that I imagine he regularly recites in coffeehouses :um


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Only if he blows on my sax


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, he sounds like he's a sax starved teenager


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I can't quit staring at his donkey


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I wanna play with his bunny.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

He's a bossy little bugger. Sure, we can go carrot shopping together


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think you would be a fun person to hang out with. But I don't think I want to date you, because I'm into Girls.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, we can hang out and pick up random girls and maybe put them back down if they scream too much.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, he can give me piggyback rides around the park.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Sure, if she's willing to share her cupcakes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, after I've taken Sam for a ride and eaten all her cupcakes, we can go lounge by the pool


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is he wearing a Speedo?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^maybe. I'm, em, too "big" to be able to get away with a Speedo. Been stopped (incorrectly) for "clandestine cucumber theft" too many times.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No, he's too "big".


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, but I'm not eating any of Kilobravo's salads


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, I am not interested in "dating" anyone right now. Sorry.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Using the hard to get approach just makes him all that more desirable. That's why I'm dating one of the Mars' rovers.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Trying to get over an almost-relationship, so no. Sorry.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Already taken by many women. :O


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Already taken by many women. :O


Haha, thanks.  :lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

He thinks he isn't interested in anyone atm, but I can win him around .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Oh stop it you guys. :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No. Taken by soooo many Chickas.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Haha, thanks.  :lol


You're welcome.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, we can do the 100th remix of old town road


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Hell yes


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

She is taken by Bacon (actor Kevin Bacon in FootLoose).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hell yes, 6 degrees of Mondo Fernando


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe, if he finally did laundry.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No. No.

Because she went 6 degrees off course to the man over there. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

haha, funny guy.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No.

Because has all the women giggling over there.  :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If he will help me fold my underwear


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

If he will help me complete my necklace made of human teeth.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know. Seems like he would want me to sit in one of those rocketship chairs and spit in a tiny little sink.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No. He makes wo goes men fold his wear.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know. Probably has wrinkly intimates and he hasn't told me what he's goin' to be for Halloween


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, because he scared many away on Halloween, as was too keen. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no, he tee peed my bushes in Charmin ultra soft


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

No. If that's you in your avatar, you look like you would be too scary.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes, if she lived closer I would totally date her. So much charm and charisma.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, because is taken by a lovely person.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, has already kidnapped iAmCodeMonkey


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, because misinterperted the interpreted. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, we were meant to be together. He just doesn't realize it yet.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

No, because fell asleep.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Apparently not if he was exiled, but bad boys are way hotter!


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

:lol

Yes he's quite the comedian


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, knows a good knock knock joke when he hears it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, I need a date for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

^____^


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

SamanthaStrange said:


> I'm allergic to cats.


:frown2:


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hellz yeah look at the size of that letter


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope, he shaved his beard! :bah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thank you, someone else likes me and I don't want to break her heart.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No, two's company, three's a crowd.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Absonotly


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Abso-goatly not.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No because can't crawl out through the fallout.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No because I'm nervous.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

No because He's a guy who rides rocket ships.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If female, yes. If male, no.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

If wolf yes.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope, he's just too blue.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Maybe, makes wise decisions.. :teeth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

No.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah, maybe, nah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

D'avno


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

No


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

rambamnothankyoumam


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^A date with the grim reaper, bout time 



SamanthaStrange said:


> Sure.


Thanks for the vote of confidence at least, I'm bound to survive one date : /


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems a bit too enamored with his belly button


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thank you.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure as long as she doesn't spill a coffee on me


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If I spill coffee on you, it means I like you. Coffee is precious.


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

Unfortunately I'm not a mechanophilia so no, but I can appreciate a sexy hatchback.


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, if you can help me dye my hair blue.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Could be.

Done btw.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I must admit being ominous is a turn on.


----------



## Kaneda (Mar 5, 2020)

hmm....
no


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

Sorry, but no. Now that I'm rocking the blue, normal hair just doesn't cut it, ya know?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

😉.. :mushy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, seems to have emoji dysfunction


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe, although he did linger a little too long on the word 'dysfunction'


----------



## nekomaru (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm afraid your reputation precedes you... >


* *


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## man-Argentina (Jul 14, 2018)

dont know


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, yes! Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure, if he has some extra hand sanitizer.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I have both an UV light and malwarebytes at the ready.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, knows the difference between a bit and a byte


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, your reaching broom will reach my heart.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, if he considers putting i's in his username so I can dot them with little hearts.


----------



## TheCourier1991 (Oct 27, 2019)

Well no since I'm not gay but also because dating is just unnecessary stress and one is being subjected to a lot of manipulation in the dating game so that's a hard pass from me dawg.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

guess not


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure we can make beautiful woodland babies together


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

yup, sounds like a plan


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

It would be awkward and wrong, what with you and funnynihilist having babies out on the forest.

So in that case, it's a definite yes from me


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I love your avatar, so yes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

[Staff Edit]


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I would if we weren't related.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

No. They may be an axe murderer.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah not into danglers


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope, it'll drive me crazy with his goat bell always dinging.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

Probably the kind of person I should be dating, tbh.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm almost certainly not the type of person you should be dating.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, likes to type about types


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not, incompatible blood type


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

for half of his $1200 virus pay out, yes. 



I wont budge on half tho


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes but I will need farfs 1200 plus his 1200


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, he's got money now.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure I'd take her out for a steak...oh wait... maybe go to a theme park...oh wait


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

yes, I just need a few days to get my $1200, please.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No I want that money right now!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes I already had a threesome with 2 goats 😉


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, but only if he's previously had a foursome with 3 blue poison dart frogs


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

Sure, look at the ingenuity, using a broom for a hand, genius. Plus those pajamas. *waves fan*


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

sure, why the hell not,


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Depends if he's already sold his soul. I need a continuous supply of fresh souls to do my bidding.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, well my soul is up for rent, but it's not for sale.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

No, I only date Pink.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, sorry. I'm blue *da ba dee da ba di*


I'll leave, lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

No, you live Canada, and drive a blue car. :b


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes, If all your feelings inside are so blue.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

lunch date


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Sure. You like Taco Bell?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

He's got crabs - platonic only


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

idk, our future children might be too sinister


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

D'avjo said:


> yes, I just need a few days to get my $1200, please.


I'm dead&#128514;


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

It’s okay. You dont have to worry about our children being sinister. I’ll help you raise them well.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Ominous Indeed said:


> Could be.
> 
> Done btw.


I love this and I love Unicorns &#129412; and it's beautiful &#128525;


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

no not if you love unicorns


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Why not?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

bit little girly no?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

nah i dont mind, its a yes


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Yaaay! Can we date now? So after this corona I can say I have achieved something during the period?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

yes we can


and it would be a great acheivment for you ha


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Haha now I feel bad. What’s your take on this?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

have to make you feel better on the date


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Guess not since he's got a date already set up 😆


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes, he’s taken...sorry😂


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, she can be the knight to my bishop


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Are you sure? Because I am waiting on my potential boyfriend to get back. So I think I’m taken😂


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

I mean sure, if the blossoming relationship between you and my boi @D'avjo does not reach the expected heights


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Haha I’ll hold you to it and I will keep it in mind too 🙂 so you’ll be like my back up plan?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

No she lives too far away.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, depends of which side of the force his allegiance lies


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thank you, I prefer women, not scary monsters.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nah, I'm a Scary Monster (And Super Creep)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No she's afraid of Americans, she's afraid of herself, she's afraid she can't help it, she's afraid she cant


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure. I like mountain goats.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Sure. I'm not a lesbian, but the men aren't coming along, so why not give girls a try


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, I like lesbian goats


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I would doubt his faithfulness.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

It would be a bit hard to date nothing? Wouldn't it?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

You're average? Way out of my league.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

She's beautiful enough.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

How romantic. Alright then, let's go out.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

She lives too far away.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Knew it was too good to be true. Ah well, haha


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

She's good to look at and dream about.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah too many man parts


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No thank you, same thing as user above him lmao.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I wouldn't date a Terminator even if was a Woman. :lol


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Elle Knight said:


> Are you sure? Because I am waiting on my potential boyfriend to get back. So I think I'm taken&#128514;


Sorry honeypie, been busy this week, I hope the fire is still burning hot. Dont count on @a as a back up tho, between you and me, apparently has 3 girls on the go at any one time - just saying.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

@D’avjo we have a lot to talk about. Please to jump into my DM. Ohh so he’s a player then?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

No she's too fast. No man can catch her.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Elle Knight said:


> @D'avjo we have a lot to talk about. Please to jump into my DM. Ohh so he's a player then?


he does have a bad reputation, stay well clear if i were you. You deserve better sweetpea


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

@D’avjo, I gotta move on. You arent serious about this. I lose interest too quickly to stick around with you. Sorry, not sorry


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

@Born Useless, what did I do to earn such comment?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Elle Knight said:


> @D'avjo, I gotta move on. You arent serious about this. I lose interest too quickly to stick around with you. Sorry, not sorry


It was good while it lasted - so long Miss K:wink2:


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

@D’avjo, take care too, Mister and thanks for the burns on my cheeks haha 😉


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't know. whats the point of this game again?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

EndofSummer said:


> I don't know. whats the point of this game again?


I think it's just a stupid game. Most of us couldn't date each other if we wanted too. How many people here lives next door to you? How many people here are willing to travel and take a chance?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope! Not taking it seriously enough 😛


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Nope! Too young


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Elle Knight said:


> @D'avjo, take care too, Mister and thanks for the burns on my cheeks haha &#128521;


lol

anytime darling


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't date skeletons.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure, we both could use a nice night out.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

yes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Sure!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Any leftover pizza in the worthless garbage ?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

You eat Hawaiian? Lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, foreign women are supposed to be really exotic.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

only for political reasons


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I only date women, sorry.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

No. I like men not robots.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Elle Knight said:


> No. I like men not robots.


Are you sure?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:lol... Yes, Introduced me to a fun video.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

blue2 said:


> :lol... Yes, Introduced me to a fun video.


Ok but drinks only, anything else then I`ll fire up the robot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, I already have names for our children.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, he thinks I'm exotic


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah, I wish!!


As long as you let me go to BC at weekends for snowboarding once I move in with you.




(No you cant come)


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I'd really want to delay a date with grim reaper as long as possible   

So no.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> Yes.


Yes.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> Yeah, I wish!!
> 
> As long as you let me go to BC at weekends for snowboarding once I move in with you.
> 
> (No you cant come)


I can't come! What the heck kind of relationship is this!?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> I can't come! What the heck kind of relationship is this!?


Just joking, of course you can come

but if you cant keep up on the mountain then I'll see you back at the chalet once me and the lads have finished drinking for the night.

Make sure the log fire is on when we get back, there's a doll !!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> Just joking, of course you can come
> 
> but if you cant keep up on the mountain then I'll see you back at the chalet once me and the lads have finished drinking for the night.
> 
> Make sure the log fire is on when we get back, there's a doll !!


Better I don't come then. I can have my own vacation when you're gone.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> Better I don't come then. I can have my own vacation when you're gone.


oh ok, can I come ?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> oh ok, can I come ?


Wow, now i can't get rid of you, lol. Can't complain I guess.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

No but I'll be glad to date your guitar. :b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Born Useless said:


> No but I'll be glad to date your guitar. :b


Haha very funny


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

D'avjo said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > No. I like men not robots.
> ...


Yes, I am very sure. I only like men for 2 weeks though. I never love 'em.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Elle Knight said:


> Yes, I am very sure. I only like men for 2 weeks though. I never love 'em.


:crying: :sigh


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

Born Useless said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I am very sure. I only like men for 2 weeks though. I never love 'em.
> ...


It's the truth. I might only love my friends.&#128584;


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think will be best for my emotions if I Unsubscribe to this thread, and try not to post in it anymore.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Born Useless said:


> I think will be best for my emotions if I Unsubscribe to this thread, and try not to post in it anymore.


Although it's easy to feel rejected in here, we have to remember that it's a fun thread. It's never meant to be serious. If it's easier, then avoid it. But you have to have fun or else you'll feel crappy. I get no's and ..., but then I can joke around and feel better.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sure but I want those dots as decorations for my dashboard!


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> Although it's easy to feel rejected in here, we have to remember that it's a fun thread. It's never meant to be serious. If it's easier, then avoid it. But you have to have fun or else you'll feel crappy. I get no's and ..., but then I can joke around and feel better.


You wait till someone tells you they cant get rid of you now :crying:

we were starting a life together, planning holidays, I got my visa and travel sorted an all, in fact look out your back window

:kma


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Born Useless said:


> I think will be best for my emotions if I Unsubscribe to this thread, and try not to post in it anymore.


I know what you mean, I have been dumped by two girls of my dreams

They were all I ever I wanted, and bang, one bins me last night and the other one err ..elle whatsherface.. broke my heart a couple days back I think, or last week was it?

I'm off women

for a few days


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

@D’avjo, ohh hunny can we start over?
Did I really break your heart? I’m sowwie 😉


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Elle Knight said:


> @D'avjo, ohh hunny can we start over?
> Did I really break your heart? I'm sowwie &#128521;


Sorry, who broke who's heart ?

Oh yeah, mine, yeah I was devastated, I binged on cocopops yet again, and they werent even mine so you definitely wont have me back now :crying:

Do you like cocopops Elle ?


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

D'avjo said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > @D'avjo, ohh hunny can we start over?
> ...


Ohh noooo *gasps* WHAT DID YOU DO?? I only left because you werent showing much interest and I dont know how to read minds. Yet.

Yes I do like. May I?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Elle Knight said:


> Ohh noooo *gasps* WHAT DID YOU DO?? I only left because you werent showing much interest and I dont know how to read minds. Yet.
> 
> Yes I do like. May I?


Thats unfair Elle, you know I was busy last week watching the new blacklist season on putlocker

I have one bowl of cocopops left to share, will it be with you Elle ? or with ...???


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah, cocopops sound weird


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

D'avjo said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh noooo *gasps* WHAT DID YOU DO?? I only left because you werent showing much interest and I dont know how to read minds. Yet.
> ...


Well I'm sorry. I get impatient sometimes. Yasss! It has to be me and we can cuddle too?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Elle Knight said:


> Well I'm sorry. I get impatient sometimes. Yasss! It has to be me and we can cuddle too?


you do know i'm madly in love with @aqwsderf ? I mean I like her

Not sure I can forgive you for your affair with *a* not after he sent me the videos with his smug grin


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol don't bring me into this I am an innocent bystander


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

aqwsderf said:


> Lol don't bring me into this I am an innocent bystander


ha

damn, there goes my leverage!


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

@D’avjo, I am having a broken heart right now. I just cannot believe my eyes. Me and @a had no affair whatsoever. I only complained to him that you werent treating me good. Do you see why I dont fall in love? And your so-called lover is enjoying this back and forth thing between us 😕


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

funnynihilist said:


> Nah, cocopops sound weird


 @funnynihilist, Do you see what's happening here? Will you be my mediator please?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

oh balls, got the strategy all wrong this time


come on david, get a grip !!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Elle Knight said:


> @funnynihilist, Do you see what's happening here? Will you be my mediator please?


You are on your own girl. All I saw was "Cocopops"


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

funnynihilist said:


> Nah, cocopops sound weird


sorry i cant accept this, you are stepping very close to the line

weird ? Tell you something, I'd rather have a bowl of cocopops, they are so chocalatey they even turn the milk brown.

sorry I shoud be more pc - they are so tasty, they even turn the milk chocalatey

ha that cheeky monkey ha


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ don't know. Maybe need a few good dinners in you first tho. (I'll cook!) Looking a bit peaky there in your avatar.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

...


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

funnynihilist said:


> Elle Knight said:
> 
> 
> > @funnynihilist, Do you see what's happening here? Will you be my mediator please?
> ...


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; help please


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> I know what you mean, I have been dumped by two girls of my dreams
> 
> They were all I ever I wanted, and bang, one bins me last night and the other one err ..elle whatsherface.. broke my heart a couple days back I think, or last week was it?
> 
> ...


Emotionally speaking I have trouble with this thread. It hits too close to home. I feel extremely rejected. Firstly it's extremely hard to get any woman to chat with me. 2 the last time I had an "online" girl friend was 2007! Not because I haven't tried. We were together online for about a Month. All of a sudden one day she wrote me and said "I just don't feel the same about you anymore" Things for me have been downhill ever since.!


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^ don't know. Maybe need a few good dinners in you first tho. (I'll cook!) Looking a bit peaky there in your avatar.


 eh, got more than enough meat on me to keep you happyfella

edit: fck lol, think I may take a a couple days away ha.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Born Useless said:


> Emotionally speaking I have trouble with this thread. It hits too close to home. I feel extremely rejected. Firstly it's extremely hard to get any woman to chat with me. 2 the last time I had an "online" girl friend was 2007! Not because I haven't tried. We were together online for about a Month. All of a sudden one day she wrote me and said "I just don't feel the same about you anymore" Things for me have been downhill ever since.!


understand mate, that username aint gonna entice them in.

Its crap, I know but women, men, whatever are not really attracted to people who feel/act in the manner that your tone of posts suggests. Just a fact, not a dig.

Its like someome posted on another thread a few days back about being responsible for your own happiness, not caring what anyone else thinks etc etc. I think thats true, and no point getting into a relationship if you cant do that.

None of that helps you tho eh. I`ve felt really low before and it would have been pointless anyone saying similar to me back then ha.

Just something I feel we should all aim for

Come and join me in notgivinga****sville


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> understand mate, that username aint gonna entice them in.
> 
> Its crap, I know but women, men, whatever are not really attracted to people who feel/act in the manner that your tone of posts suggests. Just a fact, not a dig.
> 
> ...


I had to give up on women because I can't be positive enough. But that is not going to stop me from complaining about it. I'm still a human being with feelings until the day I die. If people are only attracted to the positive then they aren't worth being with anyways. What do they think is going to happen later on? Life is full of bad things that nobody can control. I've given this a lot of thought for 5 years or more. I decided that the positive movement would be better off going away. It's not realistic. *Nothing against you*, but I'm tired of hearing about "Be more positive." I'm built on honesty. My username reflects how I really feel. I logically looked back on my life, and looked at where it is going. After that I decided that my username is accurate to reality. It will probably remain that way until someone convinces me that it isn't so. Or I get tired of using it. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Maybe if you come to "Notgivingahootsville" but I understand if you can't :hug


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

blue2 said:


> Maybe if you come to "Notgivingahootsville" but I understand if you can't :hug


oh yeah born useless,

blue2 turned up, out of the blue in his rusty old fiat panda, and is crashing round mine next to the dog on its bean bag. Think he sounds Irish,....better not ****ing pave my driveway while I`m out....cost me a mint to get it done professionally.

Yeah Born, i know your fed up with all that positive ****. I was, at one point, and probably most people on here have been.

Its still the best way, just ****ing impossible to even contemplate acheiving when you are so low. Plug away I guess. Sorry I wasnt able to help one little bit, wish I could.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:lol Fiat panda...


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

blue2 said:


> :lol Fiat panda...


was that the dog who peed on the bean bag this morning or you ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I do like artistic types. Maybe, you can draw me like Jack did Rose in Titanic.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Idk, he seems to be really into Leo right now.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Sure, she seems cool.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, though your avatar always gives Jack Torrance vibes. Redrum?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah of course, we've been on few dates havent we farfeykins


still waiting on the weekend away he promised tho. Men !!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno. The last time we made plans I ended up stuck with a bunch of canned whipped cream and a non-refundable Batman costume.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

No, he seems too experienced for my young mind. I don't want nightmares of the bat man.
I would date Op Dark Horse tho, I love that son of a *****


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

From what be wrote he seems to young for my old mind, so no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Depends how dirty his mind is. I hate to corrupt the innocent.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, he ate the last cupcake. I know he did.


----------



## Elle Knight (Jan 18, 2019)

No. Because he wouldnt date his ownself.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If she sings me happy birthday like I was JFK


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

only if he remembers to put my coat on me when we leave this time, my shoulders were freezing when we got outside last time


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think the sexual tension between us would be too overwhelming


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

after last time? damn right, I still cant walk properly, sitting down is bad enough


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think we should consider matching him and her tattoos


----------

